# Jailhouse Journal



## JailHouse (Oct 5, 2007)

STATS
Age-22y/o
Hight-5foot 9inches
Wight-165pounds
Est BF-14-15%
Waist-32in

Goals-Clean bulk and get to 170lbs @ around 10%BF

Current Lifts

Bench Press-185lbsX5
Deadlift-205X5
Squat-225X5

Goals-Bench 205X5, Deadlift 225X5, Squat 250X5

Supplements Taken-NOxplode, Whey, Flaxseed oil 

Whats up I'M, Ive been here since December and Ive been reading all your journals and I'm finally getting around to starting my own!  Ive been training since high school.  I was only doing basic things like push ups, situps, and pullups, I also had a EZ-curl bar I would do some stuff with.  But Ive learned alot more since finding I'M, I had no idea about compound lifts, leg training, and the importance of diet until that point, and I still have a hole lot left to learn so I'm hoping this will help in doing that.

Right now my split is Mon-Chest/Shoulders/Triceps, Wed-Back/Biceps, Fri-Legs/Abs.  Ill be changing to a 5 day a week split some time soon, well see how things go for now.  As for the diet, I don't count my cals or any thing but I eat around 5 pretty clean meals a day and get plenty of EFAs.  I don't do any cardio right now because I'm trying to gain weight but I do wanna loose some body fat during the process so ill prolly switch things up a bit later.

I am completely open to any suggestions, and thank any body willing to help.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 5, 2007)

Ill start off with my Friday leg workout!  This is my first leg day since coming back from a 2 week break, so I kinda took things easy.

*FRIDAY_LEGS/ABS*

Stretched out for about 5min, then got to work

FRONT SQUAT
-135X5
-185X5
BACK SQUAT
-205X5
-205X5
I was a little disappointed with these back squats.  

DECLINE SITUPS
-BWX15
-BWX15
-BWX15
I haven't done any ab work since December, so I decided to throw these in my leg day.

LYING HAM CURLS
-120X5
-140X5
-160X5 *PR*
Was surprised to get a PR today

STANDING CALF RAISE MACHINE
-300X5
-300X5
-300X5

This was definitely not one of my best work outs, but it felt good to get some blood flowing in my legs again!


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice Squatage!  How do you find front squats as compared to back squats?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice Squatage!  How do you find front squats as compared to back squats?



Thanks Goob!  I like front squats, balancing that weight in the front hits your arms and shoulders nicely.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 8, 2007)

This morning I woke up around 9am. I ate 5 hardboiled eggs, 2 hole ones and 3 just the whites, and a bowl of cheerios with 2% milk.  I Was out of the shower and chugged my 2 scoops of NOxplode by 9:45am.  I got to my gym around 10 some thing and got to work.

*MON CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS*

First I stretched out for a few min.

BB MILITARY PRESS (STANDING)
-115X5
-135X5 PR
-135X5
115 felt pretty easy.  I had to use my legs a little to get 135 last two reps on the last set, I was determined to get that weight up lol.

DB BENCH PRESS (80LBS PER HAND)
-80X9 PR up 3 reps
-80X8
-80X7
These felt gr8 was super happy about this PR.

BB CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS
-135X5
-135X5

BB INCLINE PRESS (GRIP ON POWER RINGS)
-135X5
-145X5 PR
-145X5
These felt easy, I think I could have reped my BW a few times.  Ive only been doing incline for a short time. On the last set I hurt my right side toward my middle back area.  It still hurts kinda bad, any one have an idea what that could be?

DB ARNOLD PRESS (STANDING)
-40X5
-45X5
-50X5

EZ-CURL BAR SKULL CRUSHERS
-70X5
-70X5
-70X5

I kept my RIs around 60sec.  I stepped on the scale after the work out and I'm at 165.2LBS.  I didn't gain any weight like I was hoping, but it looks like I'm starting to lose some of this damn BF.  This was a nice work out for me.  I hope this side pain is nothing and I can sleep it off.


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

Good workout.  Good DB Presses too.  Thats a similar weight to my best, although my DB benching is far better than my BB benching for some bizarre reason.

Solid workout all round.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout.  Good DB Presses too.  Thats a similar weight to my best, although my DB benching is far better than my BB benching for some bizarre reason.
> 
> Solid workout all round.



Thanks alot goob!  I'm the same way with db vs bb pressing, for me its being able to dump the weight if it gets to be too much.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2007)

I woke up this morning and my back is SORE!  This is still from doing that incline bench, I wasn't even going that heavy, and my form was good.  I don't know how this could happen Ive never hurt my self lifting.  does any one have a idea what this could be?


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know, I get bizarre injuries all the time, thankfully most are not at all debillitating and don't slow me down.

See how it is tommorrow, the pain might disappear.  In the meantime, a long hot bath will help ease those muscles.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats for the info goob!  I just popped a oxy and I'm gunna take a warm bath, then head to work.  I work construction so today is gunna sux!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't post my back workout from Thursday cuz I forgot my notepad.  

*LEGS/ABS*​
FRONT SQUAT
-135X10
-135X10
BACK SQUAT
-165X8
-165X8
-165X8
-165X8
All these squats were ATG.  I was really focused on form.

DECLINE SITUPS
-BWX15
-BWX15
-BWX15

LYING HAM CURLS
-120X8
-120X8
-120X8
Could have prolly added more weight for these but I was just trying to aim for perfect form.

RI 60sec / PWO Weight was 164pds

I drank too much, and had a pretty shitty diet for the past 4 days and this workout showed for it.  I didn't have a good enough breakfast this morning and following 2 scoops of NOxplode, so I pretty much wanted to throw up every rep, and felt weak.  Oh well thats in the past, time to move on and get focused again.


----------



## goob (Oct 14, 2007)

Good squats!  ATG's are tough!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet, your journal is new from the looks of it so i dont have to worry about catching up ! so far so good dude. like good said, since you did ATG squats thats awesome. ATG squats are pretty tough for me, props on that. looking forward to seeing some more stuff 

p.s. holy shit you got some oxys? haha damn, you got it made if youre ever having some pain or soreness. that shit is nuts bro. last time i got my hands on some was when a buddy of mine stole some off his grandma...haha. theyre uhm..definitely..fun..oh yeah..good stuff  

p.s.s. i see you take N.O Xplode, what do you think about it? i just finished my first jug of it a couple days ago and i thought it was pretty good. i dont feel insanely pumped and strong with super powers or anything, but i do feel like it helps me stay focused and gives me that little extra push when i need it. do you always use 2 scoops? i started with 2, then after about  2½ weeks i bumped it up to 3. only thing is i started to not enjoy the taste, to the point where it would upset my stomach every now and then. im sure i mixed it in plenty of water, for 2 scoops id use about 11oz, for 3 id use 15-16 oz. if anything i think i was just getting a bit sick of the taste?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> sweet, your journal is new from the looks of it so i dont have to worry about catching up ! so far so good dude. like good said, since you did ATG squats thats awesome. ATG squats are pretty tough for me, props on that. looking forward to seeing some more stuff
> 
> p.s. holy shit you got some oxys? haha damn, you got it made if youre ever having some pain or soreness. that shit is nuts bro. last time i got my hands on some was when a buddy of mine stole some off his grandma...haha. theyre uhm..definitely..fun..oh yeah..good stuff
> 
> p.s.s. i see you take N.O Xplode, what do you think about it? i just finished my first jug of it a couple days ago and i thought it was pretty good. i dont feel insanely pumped and strong with super powers or anything, but i do feel like it helps me stay focused and gives me that little extra push when i need it. do you always use 2 scoops? i started with 2, then after about  2½ weeks i bumped it up to 3. only thing is i started to not enjoy the taste, to the point where it would upset my stomach every now and then. im sure i mixed it in plenty of water, for 2 scoops id use about 11oz, for 3 id use 15-16 oz. if anything i think i was just getting a bit sick of the taste?



Whats up bro, I just started this journal a week or 2 ago so me and you are the journal noobs lol.  I got my oxys from a motorcycle accident this past summer, and I still have a lot left.  Ive been taking NOxplode for a few months, the pump and energy levels used to be nice but its not as effective as it used to be.  I'm thinking of switching to a ECA stack, it seems to be working good for Brutus.  Thanks for the comments, I'm lookin forward to your journal!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

I ate my breakfast and took my NOxplode and was out the door by 10:30am  

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS*​
*DB FLAT BENCH*
-70X5
-90X5 PR+20PDS
-90X4
I planed on trying for this PR today and was a little nerves but all was good!

*UPRIGHT ROWS*
-90X8 PR+3 REPS
-90X8
-90X8
I'm need to get stronger on these

*SKULL CRUSHERS*
-70X7 PR+2 REPS
-70X7

*INCLINE BENCH*
-135X5
-155X4 PR+10PDS
-155X3
I was sweeting balls at this point

*SEATED DB OHP*
-40X10
-40X10
-40X7
I did these with full ROM, and slow motion

*TRICEP PUSH UPS*
-BWX20
-BWX20
Inspired by goob lol

*GRIPPER MACHINE*
-90X40SEC
-90X40SEC
These were killer

*RI-60SEC  POST W/O BW-162*​
Set some nice PRs this time!  Next chest day I wanna start with incline bench and see what I can do.  I also need to eat more starting asap!


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha, nice one!  Good to be of assistance.  Great workout, how did you find the tricep pushups?  Did you have your hands together in a diamond shape?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Goob!  The first set were diamonds, and the second set I just had my hands str8 out with my thumbs touching those felt like they hit my Tris hard as shit.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks Goob! The first set were diamonds, and the second set I just had my hands str8 out with my thumbs touching those felt like they hit my Tris hard as shit.


 
Yeah they sure are effective.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

thats cool that we're almost starting at almost the same time. damn, sucks about the motorcycle accident bro. must have been pretty serious to get you some oxys. yeah i have actually heard others say the same about no xplode. i know others that use it or used it in the past, and they actually recommend to stop taking it for about 2 weeks after youve used it for a few months. have you tried doing 3 scoops? actually, a good friend of mine was starting to say it did nothing for him. so a week later he went out and got BlackPowder by MRI and now hes crazy about the stuff. said it blows no xplode out of the water. anyways,

awesome job on the incline bench dude. i wouldnt doubt you were sweating bullets after that ! also good work on the skull crushers, those are good numbers to me cause i find skull crushers are pretty killer. were you feeling a pretty good burn in your tris after those push ups? i do them now and then and i roll over and want to die afterwards, haha. thats sweet that you did 2 sets of 20 man.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> thats cool that we're almost starting at almost the same time. damn, sucks about the motorcycle accident bro. must have been pretty serious to get you some oxys. yeah i have actually heard others say the same about no xplode. i know others that use it or used it in the past, and they actually recommend to stop taking it for about 2 weeks after youve used it for a few months. have you tried doing 3 scoops? actually, a good friend of mine was starting to say it did nothing for him. so a week later he went out and got BlackPowder by MRI and now hes crazy about the stuff. said it blows no xplode out of the water. anyways,
> 
> awesome job on the incline bench dude. i wouldnt doubt you were sweating bullets after that ! also good work on the skull crushers, those are good numbers to me cause i find skull crushers are pretty killer. were you feeling a pretty good burn in your tris after those push ups? i do them now and then and i roll over and want to die afterwards, haha. thats sweet that you did 2 sets of 20 man.




Thanks D!  Ya I tried 3 scoops before, but it made me all jittery and shaky not a good feeling for me.  Skull crushers are awesome, those are pretty hard for me to, toward the last rep or 2 I was struggling lol.  Those tri Push ups gave me a gr8 pump to, I'm prolly gunna throw those in my chest day for a few weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I ate my breakfast and took my NOxplode and was out the door by 10:30am
> 
> *CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS*​
> *DB FLAT BENCH*
> ...



Thats some nice numbers keep it up buddy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up bro, I just started this journal a week or 2 ago so me and you are the journal noobs lol.  I got my oxys from a motorcycle accident this past summer, and I still have a lot left.  Ive been taking NOxplode for a few months, the pump and energy levels used to be nice but its not as effective as it used to be.  I'm thinking of switching to a ECA stack, it seems to be working good for Brutus.  Thanks for the comments, I'm lookin forward to your journal!



Love the ECA! Just be carefull i know i have an addictive personality so i really miss it now that its gone.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2007)

Just got back from outa town last night so I didn't post up my back work out again!   Today I worked on legs and abs.

*LEG/ABS*​
*HACK SQUAT MACHINE*
-180X8
-180X8
-180X8
-180X8
-180X8
-180X8
Ive never kept track of my hack squats before but I'm pretty sure this was a PR.  I was also goin deep as fuck.

*DECLINE SITUPS*
-BWX18 PR+3 REPS
-BWX18
-BWX18
These felt nice

*STANDING ALT LEG CURLS*
-50X8(R)
-50X8(L)
-55X8(R)
-55X8(L)
-60X5(R)
-60X5(L)
This was my first time doing these, so these were kind of a test to see where I'm at.

*STANDING CALF RAISE MACHINE*
-280X10
-280X10
-280X10
Went for higher reps this time with these.

*RI-60SEC BW-164.1​*
This was a good work out.  It was a first time keeping track of some of these.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice work man going atg is where its at!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

looking good bro, keep up the good workouts. standing alternating leg curls, eh? hmmm..ive never heard of these, they seem weird. i never thought leg curls would be possible standing, haha. 

props on those hack squats too bro, very nice. what did you think about them? did you like them much? were they better than back or front squat? and was it hard to do?
ive thought about trying them but it looks weird and a bit hard to get the form right for them.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice journal and nice solid workouts there!  I also take the No Xplode, but I have to stop for a couple weeks, then I change it up to a different pwo drink. It seems to help.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

Brutus-  Thanks B. Now I feel like ATG is the only way to go!

Del-  The leg curls were done with a machine at my gym.  Curls are nice cuz they hit ur hamstrings and calves nicely.  Hack Squats are nice to switch things up, they also kinda give you more control on the machine.

katt-  Thanks Katt!  the NOxplode isn't doing much for me any more but I still cant work out with out it lol, I think its a mental thing.  What are you taking now.  All these supps are making me broke, GNC is a Rip off.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Brutus-  Thanks B. Now I feel like ATG is the only way to go!
> 
> Del-  The leg curls were done with a machine at my gym.  Curls are nice cuz they hit ur hamstrings and calves nicely.  Hack Squats are nice to switch things up, they also kinda give you more control on the machine.
> 
> katt-  Thanks Katt!  the NOxplode isn't doing much for me any more but I still cant work out with out it lol, I think its a mental thing.  What are you taking now.  All these supps are making me broke, GNC is a Rip off.



I NEVER buy at GNC,, yest they are a rip off.  I get all my supps at dpsnutrition.com  no Xplode is 35.99 (I think) for a big jug.

My husband takes Gaspari's Super Pump, that's his fav and my other favorite is Labradas Super charge.. kinda tastes like grape koolaide.

All in all, they are all expensive


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

katt said:


> I NEVER buy at GNC,, yest they are a rip off.  I get all my supps at dpsnutrition.com  no Xplode is 35.99 (I think) for a big jug.
> 
> My husband takes Gaspari's Super Pump, that's his fav and my other favorite is Labradas Super charge.. kinda tastes like grape koolaide.
> 
> All in all, they are all expensive



I tryed going to that web site and nothing came up.  I have the big tub of NO from GNC and I payed 90$$


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy Shit!  90.00???


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

hello jailhouse, good looking journal so for. keep it up and the gains will be coming quickly.
also we havent gone to the website yet, but a guy from our gym was telling me about it. its is based out of seattle i think. trueprotien.com.
they sell all of their product in bulk-either in tubs or bags.

anyway welcome aboard.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

the other half said:


> hello jailhouse, good looking journal so for. keep it up and the gains will be coming quickly.
> also we havent gone to the website yet, but a guy from our gym was telling me about it. its is based out of seattle i think. trueprotien.com.
> they sell all of their product in bulk-either in tubs or bags.
> 
> anyway welcome aboard.



Thanks I hope so!  I'm gunna check these web sites out tonight.  Ive been wanting to switch supps up for a while now, saving money will be nice to!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 22, 2007)

ahhhhh man. dont ever buy anything from GNC unless you have a gold card and its gold card week, or they have it on sale for a really good price. 90 is ridiculous for a big jug of n.o xplode. browse through some sites, and find the best deal. the price ranges shouldnt be too different but some sites might have it a couple bucks cheaper or somethin. i almost always rely on taylorsnutrition, but some times i check massnutrition and bodybuilding.com too. either way, order off a site. youll save a shit-ton of money. instead of paying 90 at gnc you could have ordered it off a site, and chances are youd have enough money left over from that 90$ to buy an eighth


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

Delusional said:


> ahhhhh man. dont ever buy anything from GNC unless you have a gold card and its gold card week, or they have it on sale for a really good price. 90 is ridiculous for a big jug of n.o xplode. browse through some sites, and find the best deal. the price ranges shouldnt be too different but some sites might have it a couple bucks cheaper or somethin. i almost always rely on taylorsnutrition, but some times i check massnutrition and bodybuilding.com too. either way, order off a site. youll save a shit-ton of money. instead of paying 90 at gnc you could have ordered it off a site, and chances are youd have enough money left over from that 90$ to buy an eighth



HAHAHA LMAO.  Over here you can get a quarter of nugs for 90.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2007)

Bodybuilding. com or discountanabolics is where its at


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

How do you find the NO helps your workouts?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

goob said:


> How do you find the NO helps your workouts?



mostly its the energy it gives me.  When I lift in the morning it gives me that push I need.  It also helps with the pump alittle.  After looking at some of these web site you guys have given me it looks like I might be switching things up soon.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't get much sleep last night, I kept waking up every 3 hours.  So I finally woke up again at like 6am and still couldn't go back to sleep, so I was like fuck it and just went to the gym early as hell.

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS​*
BB INCLINE BENCH
-155X5 PR+1 REP
-155X5
-155X4
I was hoping for a little more but oh well.

STANDING MILITARY PRESS
-115X5
-115X5
-115X5
I was focused hard for these

SEATED DB TRI OH EX
-50X10 PR+5 REPS
-50X10
Haven't done these in a LONG time

DB FLAT BENCH 
-80sX7
-80sX5
-70sX10
I was feeling weaker every set, should of rested longer.

SEATED ARNOLD PRESS
-40sX6
-40sX6
-40sX6
These were ok

DIP STATION
-BWX20 PR+5 REPS
-BWX18
-BWX12
Hugh PR for me here.  I haven't done these in a month or so.

*RI_60-90 SEC     BW-164.2​*
For the lack of sleep I had this wasn't that bad.  I had to bump up my RI for some exercises.   Next chest day I'm gunna start with flat BB bench, I haven't done that for a long time.  Ive been doin the DBs for flat bench for a while.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

nice workout bro, especially for your situation. i hate feeling tired on a workout day, i usually take a shower, blare music, try and get myself awake and pumped for a workout. that and chug dat n.o xplode hah. 

your incline press is pretty damn good bro, very nice.
oh and good job with the dips too


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> How do you find the NO helps your workouts?



i fucking love it.
but after i finish this jug im going to switch to blackpowder and try it


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

what time do you have that u normally work out at? do you have to be to work in the am?  we workout at 5 am on the weekdays and at 7 am on the weekends. if we go into finish a w/o in the afternoon i just fucked. 

good looking w/o. i can see why your second set of chest was hard, after doing a set of shoulders and tris in between. 

keep up the pr's


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 23, 2007)

Del-Thanks man!  I think I'm gunna do dumb bells on the incline for a while now.

Other Half-  Man you guys are hardcore with those 5am workouts.  My work schedule is 12pm-9pm.  I used to work out when I got off work for a while, but I had trouble going to sleep.  Now I usually work out before work around 10am, I like it better cuz it wakes u up kinda and makes u ready for the day.


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

Great workout JH.  The numbers you put up are impressive!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

Those dips show some impressive strength!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys are making me blush. THANKS!!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

This is my first time posting up my back work out.  I'm kinda iffy on back day I'm still trying out new things with it trying to tweak it out, lemme know what u guys think.

*BACK/BIS*​
PULL UPS
-BWX18 (PALMS IN) PR+3 REPS
-BWX10 (PALMS OUT)
-BWX5  (FAT BAR)
-BWX5  (FAT BAR)
I haven't done BW pull ups in a while, Ive been doing weighted with a chain.

SEATED CABLE ROWS
-170X8
-170X8
-170X8
I'm not sure what the name is of the piece I used to move the weight, its the one shaped like a V.

EZ BAR CURLS
-80X5 PR+1 REP
-80X5
PR=SWEEET!

DEAD LIFTS
-135X12
-135X12
-135X12
I wanted to do these 1st but theres ALWAYS some D-BAG doing some dumb ass kettle ball shit were every one dead lifts at.  So I was already weak by the time I was able to do these.

SMITH MACHINE SHRUGS
-225X10
-225X10
-225X10

DB CURLS ON INCLINE BENCH
-30SX6
-30SX6
Never done these before.

-Some rotary cuff stuff to finish off...

*RI 60-90SEC BW-166​*
All in all this was a good session for me.  Next time hopefully I can deadlift first, Ive been wanting to go for a PR on that one for a while now.


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, doing deadlifts first  would definitely give you an advantage..

I did them after a heavy squat set and it was not good at all... I never did that again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

Man your BW exercises are just crazy. Id love to see someone knock off 18rep pullups.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 25, 2007)

amazing workout bro. damn you did well on the pull ups !! i usually gotta save them for last because if i do them first they beat the shit out of me, lol. was doing DB curls on an incline bench kind of weird? grats on the PRs bro. how do the EZ bar curls work the back?


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

oh yeah I missed that one - db curls on the incline bench have got to be one of my fav's for biceps!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> oh yeah I missed that one - db curls on the incline bench have got to be one of my fav's for biceps!!



I really like the DB standing curls the best the pump is unreal!


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Good workout, and liking the pullup variations!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

*Brutus*-Thanks B!  I was doing weighted pull ups for like 3 months, I think that helped alot switching back to BW.  I like standing dumbbell curls to.

*katt*-lol I cant imagine doing deadlifts and squats on the same day, Id prolly puke for sure.

*Del*-Thanks man!  It really felt weird doing the curls on the incline, I need to do them more to get used to the movement.  They do hit really hard tho, crazy ROM.  Oh and the EZ curls were for my Bis not back.  On my back day I do Bis also.

Tonight I think me and some friends might be going to the bar.  Im gunna TRY not to get too drunk.  But knowing how I am ill prolly get HAMMERED


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout, and liking the pullup variations!



Thanks Bro!!  I need to work on the fat bar, that shit is hard.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> *Brutus*-Thanks B! I was doing weighted pull ups for like 3 months, I think that helped alot switching back to BW. I like standing dumbbell curls to.
> 
> *katt*-lol I cant imagine doing deadlifts and squats on the same day, Id prolly puke for sure.
> 
> ...


 
Good times.   I love hitting the bar for a load of beers.  Get hammered!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2007)

I wasn't gunna work out today but I got in some trouble with the law this weekend and needed to get out some frustration.

*LEGS/ABS​*
BB BACK SQUATS
-135X5 ATG
-225X8 ATG PR+3 REPS
-225X8 PARALLEL
-225X5 PARALLEL
This was awesome to get a PR on one of my big lifts 

HANGING LEG RAISES
-BWX20
-BWX20
-BWX20
Ive never kept track of these before but I think this is a PR?

ANGLED CALV RAISE MACHINE
-180X10
-180X10
Never kept track of these either

LYING HAM CURLS
-160X8 PR+3 REPS
-160X6
-160X5
I was drained by the time I was done with these

This was a nice work out squat PR FTW!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha your name is Jailhouse! LOL sry man couldnt resist with the law commit.

Good Squats buddy!


----------



## Rubes (Oct 27, 2007)

nice workout id be drained after squating that many reps


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

looking good bro. yeah working out is a great way to take out some anger and frustration so i definitely know what you mean. congrats on the PRs  

...whatd you doooooo..?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

Delusional said:


> looking good bro. yeah working out is a great way to take out some anger and frustration so i definitely know what you mean. congrats on the PRs
> 
> ...whatd you doooooo..?



I cant get in to many details but it involves a stolen car and DUI.   But im pretty much on lock down right now just laying low.  I haven't left my house since Thursday except to eat and go to the gym (witch I'm about to do in a few min).


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

damn man, hope you arent in too much trouble.. =/ so im guessing it happened around the time when you were going to the bar with some friends? hope everything settles down for you bro


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

Ya man its a LONG story.  I pretty much talked my way outa trouble but theres still an investigation so well see what happens.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS*​
BB FLAT BENCH
-135X5
-185X6 PR+1 REP
-185X3 WTF?!
-185X4
I guess a PR is a PR but I was hoping for more.  I almost lost it going for that last rep on the last set lol.

BB UPRIGHT ROW (WITH EZ CURL BAR)
-100X8 PR+10PDS
-100X7
-100X7
I surprised my self with this one!

BB SKULL CRUSHERS (WITH EZ CURL BAR)
-70X12 PR+5 REPS
-70X12
HELL YA

DB INCLINE BENCH
-60SX10
-60SX10
-60SX5
Ive never kept track of these but this a PR, but I wont count it.  My RI was like 20 sec, so last set was worthless.

SHOULDER PRESS MACHINE
-110X10
-110X10
Ive never used this machine before.  I was afraid to use free weights after that incline took all the energy from me.

BENCH DIPS
-BW+25X30 PR+10 REPS
-BW+25X30
-BW+25X25
These hit the Tris nicely

GRIPPER MACHINE
-90X60SEC PR+20 SEC
-90X50SEC

This was one of my best work outs ever!   Ever since I started this journal Ive been switching up my routines every work out and I think its really paying off.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 28, 2007)

good job on the prs


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2007)

*BACK/BIS*​
DEADLIFT
-205X10 PR+5 REPS
-205X8
-205X6
My form was dead on for the first 2 sets, then the last set was kinda sloppy.

T-BAR ROWS
-90X10
-90X10
-90X10
usually I do these on a machine at my gym laying down.  I thot id try doing them with just the bar and some plates.  It really felt like I was doing them wrong. Weight isn't including the bar.

PREACHER CURLS
-40X15
-50X10
First time doing these so this was a test.  These felt gr8 tho!

LAT PULL DOWN W/ FAT BAR
-80X10
-100X10
-120X10
-140X5
ANOTHER TEST.

SHRUGS ON DEAD LIFT MACHINE
-90X15
-140X12
-160X10
ANOTHER TEST

ALT DB CURLS
-35SX7
-35SX6
never kept track of these

-SOME ROTARY CUFF WORK

*RI 60-90 SEC BW-165.2*​
This was a nice session.  Tried alot of new things today, so this wasn't really all out.  Preacher curls FTW.


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking good JH.   You're pretty strong for your weight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice bench and deads big JH! Two of the best oldies.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the inspiring words guys!  I'm off to the gym for legs now.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

*LEGS/ABS*​
LEG PRESS
-270X12
-270X12
-270X12
-270X10
I was going as deep as possible for these.

CALVE RAISE ON LEG PRESS MACHINE
-180X10
-180X10
-180X10

FLOOR SIT UPS (W/ ELBOWS HITTING LEGS ALT BETWEEN L/R)
-20
-16
-12

STANDING ALT LEG CURLS
60X7(L)PR+2 REPS
60X7(R)
60X7(L)
60X7(R)

*RI 60-90 SEC  BW-166.9*​
The best part of this work out was the leg press, but it was kinda uncomfortable position.  It was a fight for each rep (witch I like!).  Also bw weight is coming up, and bf is coming down.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

That's a great workout, JailHouse!

I'm curious about the rotator cuff work.  Did you experience a shoulder problem before?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a great workout, JailHouse!
> 
> I'm curious about the rotator cuff work.  Did you experience a shoulder problem before?



Thanks alot DOMS!  Nothing serious just soreness in the past, some times worse than others if you know what I mean.  Since I'm going for strength right now I plan on lifting heavy so I'm trying to prevent injury by doing the rotary cuff work.  The cuff work I do is nothing serious, just 2 sets of some thing light usually.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

I figured.  Pretty much everyone that I've talked to that does rotator work has been injured there (however slightly).  I should point out that I'm also in that group!

Here's a great article over a T-Nation about doing rotator work. It covers the physiology and gives some great exercise suggestions.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm liking the leg presses most guys just do 3/4 and they can press up 500+ pounds gotta love that atg feeling.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I figured.  Pretty much everyone that I've talked to that does rotator work has been injured there (however slightly).  I should point out that I'm also in that group!
> 
> Here's a great article over a T-Nation about doing rotator work. It covers the physiology and gives some great exercise suggestions.



Gr8 read!  I'm gunna use some of those different exercises next time to switch things up a bit.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I'm liking the leg presses most guys just do 3/4 and they can press up 500+ pounds gotta love that atg feeling.



lol!! There was this average out of shape lookin dude using the leg press next to mine with twelve 45pd plates.  I couldn't tell if he was doing calve raises or leg pressing lol!  He was only goin down like like 10 inches if that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> lol!! There was this average out of shape lookin dude using the leg press next to mine with twelve 45pd plates.  I couldn't tell if he was doing calve raises or leg pressing lol!  He was only goin down like like 10 inches if that!



Well at least his ego will have bad DOMS .


----------



## Rubes (Oct 31, 2007)

hella work out JH keep up the great work. and take care of your shoulders you dont realize how much you need them till you mess them up


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

Rubes said:


> hella work out JH keep up the great work. and take care of your shoulders you dont realize how much you need them till you mess them up



Thanks man.  Ya shoulders are a high priority for me.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS​*
INCLINE DB PRESS
-70X12 PR+20 PDS
-70X10
-70X10

DB ARNOLD PRESS
-45SX6
-45SX6
-45SX6

CG BENCH PRESS
-155X5 PR+20PDS
-155X5

PEC DECK MACHINE
-60X10
-70X10
-80X8
Never used this before.

DB MILITARY PRESS (SEATED)
-40X12
-40X10
-40X8

TRI PUSH UPS
-BWX25 (FAILURE)
-BWX23 (FAILURE)

STATIC DB HOLDS
-80SX35SEC
-80SX25SEC
Never done these

*RI 60-90SEC  BW-166.1PDS​*
I really liked the pec deck machine.  Ive herd alot of people here talk about it here so I gave it a try.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> *CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS​*
> INCLINE DB PRESS
> -70X12 PR+20 PDS
> -70X10
> ...



Now heres were things get interesting.  As I was headed to the locker room this personal trainer stops me and asks me if I wanted to have my BF measured, and I agreed.  So she pulls out this machine and asks my hight, weight, and age, then she wanted me to grip the machine and hold it str8 out.  The results were 8% even!  I told her that it had to be wrong and she insist that the machine is 90% accurate.   I dunno, what do u guys think?


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job, and shit hot incline pressing.  BTW, I think the personal trainer just wanted to feel you up, it was all an excuse....


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Great job, and shit hot incline pressing.  BTW, I think the personal trainer just wanted to feel you up, it was all an excuse....



LMAO! This woman had to be in her 50s, she was a GILF tho lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 2, 2007)

This morning.....

*BACK/BIS​*
DEADLIFT
-135X5 (WU)
-135X5 (WU)
-225X3 PR+20 PDS
-225X3
-225X3

PULL UPS
-BWX18 (PALMS IN)
-BWX10 (PALMS OUT)
-BWX4   (FAT BAR)
-BWX6   (FAT BAR)
90SEC REST FOR LAST SET

EZ BAR CURLS
-80X4 (CLOSE GRIP)
-80X5 (WIDE GRIP)

ONE ARM DB ROWS
-50X10 (R)(L)
-55X10 (R)(L)
-60X10 (R)(L)
NEVER DONE THESE

DB SHRUGS
-65sX10
-70sX10
-70sX10

LOWER BACK CRUNCHES
-BWX15
-BW+35X10

CUBAN PRESS (ROTARY CUFF WORK)
-20sX8
-20sX8
THESE WERE HARDER THAN I THOUGHT THEY WOULD BE

So close to my dead lift goal.  Those lower back crunches made me sore as hell almost instantly.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, deadlifts can be pretty brutal.. I usually do them on my leg day.

Great workout though!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

You gotta like those Cuban Presses!  A very docile looking exercise that'll kick you in the ass.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, nice job JH.  DB rows are great, try them unsupported for a twist.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Now heres were things get interesting.  As I was headed to the locker room this personal trainer stops me and asks me if I wanted to have my BF measured, and I agreed.  So she pulls out this machine and asks my hight, weight, and age, then she wanted me to grip the machine and hold it str8 out.  The results were 8% even!  I told her that it had to be wrong and she insist that the machine is 90% accurate.   I dunno, what do u guys think?



In general i think the machines aren't to accurate ,but some Ive seen work great so you probably got one of the ones that actually works.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, deadlifts can be pretty brutal.. I usually do them on my leg day.
> 
> Great workout though!



Ya, I do squats on leg day so I thoght it would be a good idea to do D lifts on back day.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, man!
> 
> You gotta like those Cuban Presses!  A very docile looking exercise that'll kick you in the ass.



Yes indeed..  I actually got these from that site u gave me.  Ive herd of them before but didn't really know they were for rotary cuff.  Vary killer!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, nice job JH.  DB rows are great, try them unsupported for a twist.



Yeah these were gr8!  Unsupported sounds even better tho, ill have to try that some time.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> In general i think the machines aren't to accurate ,but some Ive seen work great so you probably got one of the ones that actually works.



Really you thinks so?  I'm thinking about getting a test done with calipers.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the commits every one!  I took the weekend off to recover.  My middle back has a little pain still from back day   I'm off to the gym now for legs and abs


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn, this work out suxed.  My diet this weekend was lots of drugs and beer, and not much food.  I just felt really weak.

*LEGS/ABS*​
BB SQUATS
-135X5 (FRONT)
-185X5 (FRONT)
-225X5 (BACK)
-225X5 (BACK)
-225X5 (BACK)
I got weaker some how?

ABS MACHINE
-130X10
-130X8
-120X10
-120X8

LYING HAM CURLS
170X5 PR+10PDS
170X5
170X5

STANDING CALVE RAISE MACHINE
-280X10
-280X10
-280X7

HANGING LEG RAISES
-BWX20
-BWX3 (HOLDING FOR 10SEC)
-BWX20
-BWX3 (HOLDING FOR 10SEC)

*RI 60-90SEC BW-165*​
I was pissed about my squats that I decided to kill my abs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Really you thinks so?  I'm thinking about getting a test done with calipers.  Any suggestions?



Buy your own set off amazon or Bodybuilding.com and be consistent with how hard you pinch them. Calipers tend to measure your BF lower than it actually is or higher for small amount of people(usually African american thicker skin i guess?).


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

No need to be pissed at that.  Those squats are good in my book.  Workout overall looks tight.  Good work.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2007)

> goob No need to be pissed at that. Those squats are good in my book. Workout overall looks tight. Good work.



Thanks man 



> Brutus Buy your own set off amazon or Bodybuilding.com and be consistent with how hard you pinch them. Calipers tend to measure your BF lower than it actually is or higher for small amount of people(usually African american thicker skin i guess?).



Im gunna have to look in to that.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2007)

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS​*
DB ARNOLD PRESS
-50sX8 PR+2 REPS
-50sX8 
-50sX6

BB INCLINE BENCH
-155X3
-145X5
-145X3
Wish I had a spotter so I could push my self more

SKULL CRUSHERS W/ EZ CURL BAR
-80X6 PR+10 PDS
-80X6

UPRIGHT ROWS W/ EZ CURL BAR
-100X10 PR+2 REPS
-100X8
-100X7

PEC DECK MACHINE
-90X10 PR+10PDS
-100X8 PR+10PDS
-100X8

BW DIPS
-30 *I did this really fast so my ROM might not have been perfect
-20 *I did these slow with full ROM
-15 *Same as above

GRIPPER MACHINE
125X45SEC PR+35PDS
125X40SEC

*RI 60SEC BW-162.2*​
I still felt week from this weekend, so I did mostly exercises that I knew I could get PRs with.  I diddnt have that super hype feeling I usually get before I lift, you know the feeling when no body better fuck with you, that mosh pit mentality lol.


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy shit !  Nice dip action.  30!!!!???????   That's nuts.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a solid workout, JailHouse.  

I type pretty fast, and the first time I typed your name, I wrote "JailBait".  Opps, Freudian slip. 

Nice job on the Arnold's.  Those things are a bitch to do.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit !  Nice dip action.  30!!!!???????   That's nuts.



Ya man I was goin so fast with them I almost lost count lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a solid workout, JailHouse.
> 
> I type pretty fast, and the first time I typed your name, I wrote "JailBait".  Opps, Freudian slip.
> 
> Nice job on the Arnold's.  Those things are a bitch to do.



You got the hook up on some JailBait man?  Dont hold out on me!  lol jk.  Arnolds are frekkin sweet as shit, their pretty much my fav shoulder move.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

*BACK/BIS​*
PULL UPS
-BWX12 (FAT BAR) PR+6 REPS *Ive always struggled with theses so this was a sexy PR!
-BWX12 (PALMS OUT)
-BWX12 (PALMS IN)
I tried switching the order from my usual P/Us.  The results were gr8

PREACHER CURLS W/ EZ CURL BAR
-60X8 (INNER GRIP) PR+10 PDS
-60X8 (OUTER GRIP)

ONE ARM DB ROWS
-70X6 (R+L) PR+10 PDS
-70X6 (R+L)

SHRUGS ON DEAD LIFT MACHINE
-180X10 PR+10 PDS
-180X10
-180X10

LOWER BACK CRUNCHES
-BWX15
-BWX10
-BWX10
I could really feel these

-3 SETS OF ROTARY CUFF WORK

*RI-60  BW-163.1*​
Lots of PRs here!  I was very satisfied with this session.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

Man you got those body weight exercises down buddy! Very strong 30 reps I'm impressed.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on the PR's.  You shave good numbers for someone who weighs 163.  

What height are you?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man you got those body weight exercises down buddy! Very strong 30 reps I'm impressed.



Thanks Big G!  I'm gunna go weighted for a few weeks now.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Congrats on the PR's.  You shave good numbers for someone who weighs 163.
> 
> What height are you?



Thank you SIR!  I'm some where between 5'8-5'9.  I'm not sure where I want my weight to be.  I was thinking about just working on my power to weight ratio for now.  I want to be shredded for this summer, so I just started to add more my protein to my diet yesterday so well see what happens.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

*LEGS/ABS*​
HACK SQUAT MACHINE
-230X8 (CLOSE STANCE) PR+50 LBS
-230X8 (WIDE STANCE)
-230X8 (CLOSE)
-230X8 (WIDE)
These were kinda hard, but I felt them.

DECLINE SIT UPS
-BWX20
-BW+10X12 PR+10PDS
-BW+10X12

ALT STANDING LEG CURL MACHINE
-60X10 (R&L) PR+3 REPS
-60X8  (R&L)

LOWER AB MACHINE
-30X15
-60X12
This machine sux

SEATED CALVE MACHINE (WEIGHT RESTS ON QUADS)
-90X20
-90X20
-90X20
I don't know what this machine is called but its nice.


*RI 60-90SEC  BW-163​*
This was a nice work out.  I'm hoping for some killer DOMS from those hack squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2007)

Ha i got you beat on the seated calve raises now i only gotta catch you on the hack squats!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 8, 2007)

nice workout jailhouse keep up the good work


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ha i got you beat on the seated calve raises now i only gotta catch you on the hack squats!



While ur doin that ill be at the squat rack trying to beat ur curls lol.  The hack squats were done on a sled machine, so its prolly a lot easier than just using a BB.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice workout jailhouse keep up the good work



Whats up man youve been MIA for a while. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

hey jailhouse,  looking good in here, i have been a litte preoccupied for awhile. strenght is looking awesome.


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Squats JH.  Do you workout alone?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the commits guys!  And unfortunately I work out alone.  I wish I had a partner to spot me.  One time I got stuck trying to do BB bench and some dude had to help get the BB off my chest, it was embarrassing as shit, ever since then Ive been afraid to push my self with those.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 9, 2007)

This morning

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS*​
DB FLAT BENCH
-50sX10 (WU)
-90sX5
-90sX6 PR+1 REP
-90sX4

DB SHOULDER PRESS
-50sX11 PR+1 REP
-50sX8
-50sX8

DB OH TRI EX
-55sX5 PR+5 PDS
-55sX5

DIPS (CHEST FORWARD)
-BW+45X10
-BW+45X10
-BW+45X10
never kept track of these

*RI-60SEC  BW-163​*
I was running late for work so I had to cut this short.  I was in such a rush, I felt light headed when I was done.


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, those are awesome dip and DB bench numbers!!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 10, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Damn, those are awesome dip and DB bench numbers!!



Thanks man.  I haven't done weighted dips in a while so those took a lot outa me.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Holy shit!  Nice DB Benching and those Dips are hardcore, especially seeing as you were leaning forward with an extra 45lb's....


----------



## Rubes (Nov 10, 2007)

damn  man the db bench is crazy. oh and as for the me goin MIA every few days. my teacher is an ass and gives me alot of homework.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

Im very impressed with those pushing numbers to! I do think your OHP is very weak in comparison work on that buddy.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit!  Nice DB Benching and those Dips are hardcore, especially seeing as you were leaning forward with an extra 45lb's....



Thanks!  From what Ive read here leaning forward help work the chest I think?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Rubes said:


> damn  man the db bench is crazy. oh and as for the me goin MIA every few days. my teacher is an ass and gives me alot of homework.



Ya I hear you man.  I remember when I was going to school   Thanks for the words.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im very impressed with those pushing numbers to! I do think your OHP is very weak in comparison work on that buddy.



I never thought about that, you are definitely right.  Ill prolly be making OHP one of my next goals.  Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

I had another crazy weekend  with horrible diet and other unmentionable bad things.  Woke up early today and had breakfast.  I'm about to leave to the gym for back day.  I'm not expecting any thing gr8 for today.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

*BACK/BIS​*
LAT PULL DOWNS
-100X10 (WU)
-140X10 PR+5 REPS
-140X8
-140X8

SEATED CABLE ROWS
-170X10 PR+2 REPS
-170X10
-170X10
haven't done these in a while

DB CURLS ON INCLINE BENCH
-25sX10
-25sX10
-25sX10
really felt these

BB SHRUGS
-135X10
-185X10
-185X10
Never done these with out a smith machine

LOWER BACK CRUNCHES
BWX20
BWX20
these were nice

-ROTARY CUFF WORK

*RI 60-90SEC    BW-168(FULLY CLOTHED)​*
This work out was better than I thot it would be.  The gym put the mens scale in the main lobby for some strange reason so I was fully clothed when I weighed my self, I'm sure that made a difference big time.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice weights on the rows!  Those curls on the incline bench are my absolute favorite!  You don't need much weight to feel the stretch !


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice weights on the rows!  Those curls on the incline bench are my absolute favorite!  You don't need much weight to feel the stretch !



Thanks katt.  Stretch is the perfect word to describe the feeling those incline curls give.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet wo JH!   Those Rows are incredible!  Great job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

Good stuff love those DB curls good pump and stretch!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks alot guys.  I felt sick like shit right after my work out and then for the rest of the day it just got worse.  Im gunna try and go to sleep here soon and get a good 12hrs of sleep.  Holfully ill feel better tomorrow morning so I can destroy my legs.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2007)

Still feeling sick as a dog today with a sore throat.  I called off work and took off from the gym.  So I'm really itching to get my legs done .


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

just kick it at home all day long then, when the time is right go destroy them, 
but if you dont feel good dont do it, especially a sore throat, sucks trying to breath when you are fried from doing legs.


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Still feeling sick as a dog today with a sore throat. I called off work and took off from the gym. So I'm really itching to get my legs done .


 
Kick back, mash some green into a brownie, yoghurt etc..., eat you're ass off and sit watching good movies.

Isn't that what inpromptu ill days of work are for?


On another note, I've just realised I've taken more days off work because I could'nt be bothered, or wanted to do something else, than I have for actually being ill.   Probably in the ratio of 4:1.  Mad.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Still feeling sick as a dog today with a sore throat.  I called off work and took off from the gym.  So I'm really itching to get my legs done .



Pay now, or pay longer, man.

You did the right thing.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya I know you guys are right, I'm just hella board.  My appetite also sux, I'm gunna half to pack a bowl i guess.  I took 2 Tylenol PMs and those knocked me out for a few hours, and I feel a lot better already.  Tomorrow its on.  Thanks fellas!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

OK fellas, I'm feeling alot better but still not 100%.  So today I took things easy.

*LEGS/ABS*​
FRONT SQUATS
-135X8
-185X8 PR+3 REPS
-185X8
-185X8
my arms fail on these way before my legs

DECLINE SIT UPS
-BW+10X8  (WEIGHT BEHIND HEAD)
-BW+10X12 (HOLDING WEIGHT STRAIGHT IN THE AIR)
-BW+10X10 (HUGGING WEIGHT)

*RI 60-90SEC  BW-165.2*​


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah thats the thing about front squats its a bitch to hold that bar for the high reps lol.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Fuck nice squats there, ill or not!!!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck nice squats there, ill or not!!!



I'll second this.

JailHouse, do you hold the bar Olympic or bodybuilder style?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I hold the bar with my hands shoulder length  and elbows straight out, I'm not sure what style you'd call that.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks guys.  I hold the bar with my hands shoulder length  and elbows straight out, I'm not sure what style you'd call that.



That's Olympic style.  I prefer bodybuilding style.  That's with the arms crossed in front.  I think it's more comfortable.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Huh I'm trying to picture how that would work?  My problem with Olympic is it puts a lot of weight on ur wrists.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Huh I'm trying to picture how that would work?  My problem with Olympic is it puts a lot of weight on ur wrists.



Then try bodybuilding style.  Here's a pic:


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet!  Ill give those a try next time.  Thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

You're welcome.  I've read up a bit on the different ways to hold the bar, the only difference seems to be preference.

I tend to tilt my elbows up a little to make a cradle for the bar with my delts.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice job on the front squats. have to agree with DOMS on the way to front squat its less stress on the wrist


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey JH?   Where the fuck are you?


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 26, 2007)

Whats up guys.  Sorry for being mia for the longest.  lots of bs has been goin on, my old computer took a shit on me, and I sustained a rib injury.  I just got a new comp for xmas so thats been takin care of.  but as far as the rib injury its kept me out of the gym for almost a month, I think ill be ready to go back in a week or so.  I feel really week now, thank god for muscle memory.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 26, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up guys.  Sorry for being mia for the longest.  lots of bs has been goin on, my old computer took a shit on me, and I sustained a rib injury.  I just got a new comp for xmas so thats been takin care of.  but as far as the rib injury its kept me out of the gym for almost a month, I think ill be ready to go back in a week or so.  I feel really week now, thank god for muscle memory.



that sucks. but its good to have you back here


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year every one.  Ill be making my return to the gym tomorrow.  I'm gunna start with back.  I still have some pain in my right side lower ribs so I'm gunna take it easy.  Its been over a month out the gym cuz of this injury so I'm sure my numbers are gunna sux.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 2, 2008)

*BACK/BIS*​
*PULL UPS*
-BWX6 (FAT BAR)
-BWX10 (BEHIND HEAD)
-BWX10 (PALMS IN)

*DEAD LIFT*
-135X10
-135X10

*DB BENT ROWS*
-40sX8
-40sX8

*DB HAMMER CURLS*
-40sX5
-40sX4

*SMITH MACHINE SHRUGS*
-225X10
-225X10

SOME ROTARY CUFF WORK

This was kinda disappointing.  My ribs were acting up the hole time, but nothing unbearable.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, well.  Look what they fucking cat dragged in?  

Must have been a big fucking katt, judging by that workout.  Back in business.  How's things JH?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Well, well.  Look what they fucking cat dragged in?
> 
> Must have been a big fucking katt, judging by that workout.  Back in business.  How's things JH?



whats up goobster.  Ive been doing the same thing uve been doing, abusing drugs and alcohol (badly).  And I was hella injured.  I'm about 80% recovered now, I'm still working on the abuse part.  But ya I'm back full force in the gym.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 3, 2008)

*LEGS/ABS*​
*SMITH MACHINE BACK SQUATS*
135X8
225X10
245X8
265X8
290X5
300X3
I felt like a god after these

*SMITH MACHINE STANDING CALF RAISE*
225X10
225X10

*SEATED LEG CURLS*
100X10
120X10
140X8
Never used this machine, it was nice.

*DECLINE CRUNCHES*
30
30
20
20

*RI 60-90 SEC / BW-163*​
This was an amazing work out.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like you have some strong ass legs. very nice work


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

Someones back to kicking ass JH! Strong pullups to.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Good God!     You should of felt good after those squats!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks alot guys.  It feels so good to be back.  Ive got killer DOMS this morning, I could hardly walk out of my building this morning.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

*CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS​*
*DB FLAT BENCH*
70sX8 (WU)
75x10
80x8
80X5

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*
95X8
95X8
95X8
95X7 1/2 (FAILED)

*DIPS*
BW+45X10
BW+45X6 (SHORT REST)
BWX15
BWX15

*GRIPPER MACHINE*
135X35SEC
135X35SEC

*RI 90-120SEC  BW-161*​
I tried some thing different with the weighted dips.  I used a regular weight lifting belt and strapped a DB to it.  I really couldn't get the DB in a comfortable position.  I need to get my own chain belt, some one keeps stealing the one at my gym.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 7, 2008)

*BACK/BIS​*
*LAT PULL DOWNS*
-110X12
-120X15
-120X13
-120X12

*ONE ARM DB ROWS*
-70sX8 (L&R)
-70sX8 (L&R)
-70sX8 (L&R)

*PREACHER CURLS*
-50X16 (INNER GRIP)
-50X10 (OUTER GRIP)

*LOWER BACK CRUNCH MACHINE*
-90X20
-130X15
-150X10
-160X9

*SHRUGS ON DEAD LIFT MACHINE*
-230X12
-250X8
-250X6

*BW 164*

This was nice.


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Shit, nice couple of workouts JH.   Dips, and flat bench are awesome.

Nice Rowing too.  Back with a bang I see.....


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Shit, nice couple of workouts JH.   Dips, and flat bench are awesome.
> 
> Nice Rowing too.  Back with a bang I see.....



Thanks goob my goal for 08 is to really push my self.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 9, 2008)

*legs/abs​*
*hack Squat Machine*
90x5 (wu)
180x10
200x10
220x10
240x8

*decline Sit Ups*
40
30
20
30
20

*standing Ham Curl Machine*
40x8 Per Leg
40x8 Per Leg
40x8 Per Leg

*seated Horizontal Calf Press*
270x15
270x12
270x12

*bw-164*


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice numbers JH!


----------



## the other half (Jan 9, 2008)

glad to see you back at it, sometimes the rest from an injury can help the rest of your workout. just dont kill yourself, and miss more time.

great workouts for just getting back.


----------



## goob (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, great number JH, your a strong mofo.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys.  I do think the break helped.  Ive also started eating my ass off since coming back, kinda dirty tho.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 10, 2008)

*<Dumbell D Day>*

*DB OHP SEATED*
50sX10
50sX10
55sX10 _PR FOR WEIGHT_
55sX6

*DB FLYS*
35sX16
40sX11
45sX10
50sX10
never done these.

*DB SKULL CRUSHERS*
25sX10
25sX10
30sX7
never done these

*DB STATIC HOLDS*
80sX25SEC

*BW-165*

This was nice.  The flys were making my face red, kinda weird.  Ive always wanted to try the db crushers.  Using the db is way harder that the ez bar.  And finally got my weight back to 165.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

I know i hate doing DB skull crushers nothing but joint pain for me.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I know i hate doing DB skull crushers nothing but joint pain for me.


 
Well, have a joint to ease the pain.

Good work JH.  What height are you?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 12, 2008)

ya B I dont think ill do crushers like that any more.  I am 5'9 Goob.  How tall are you?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 12, 2008)

getting ready to do my back day.  Do you guys think I should do more work per body part?  I'm only doing one exercise with 4 sets per muscle right now.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 12, 2008)

*Back/bis*

*DEAD LIFT*
135X10
205X10
225X8 PR+5 REPS
225X5
225X3 (didn't wanna push my luck)

*PULL UPS*
10
10
6
7

*SEATED CABLE ROWS W/ V BAR*
150X8
150X10
150x7

*EZ BAR CURLS*
60X8 (INNER GRIP)
70X4 (INNER)
80X4 (OUT)
90X2 (OUT) PR FOR WEIGHT
i know i curl like a bitch, I'm workin on that

*SEATED DB SHRUGS*
80sX9 _PR FOR WEIGHT_
80sX7
80sX6

*BW-165*

I was kinda afraid to Dlift that weight.  last time I did 225 I hurt my back for about 2 weeks.  But I felt pumped and my form was dead on this time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2008)

I think we've all messed up our backs in some way, i fucked mine up being stupid and doing dead lifts with a rounded back.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 15, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I think we've all messed up our backs in some way, i fucked mine up being stupid and doing dead lifts with a rounded back.



ya I did the same thing, I couldnt stand or sit right for a few weeks.  This video has really help me with my forum.  




YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 15, 2008)

*Legs/abs*

*leg Press*
180x10
360x10
410x8 Pr
410x6
410x5

*decline Sit Ups*
Bw+25x15
Bw+25x15
Bw+25x10
Bw+25x10

*lying Ham Curls*
130x9
140x8
150x5
150x5

*seated Calf Raise*
90x20
90x25
90x30 Pr
90x20

*bw-166*


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ya B I dont think ill do crushers like that any more. I am 5'9 Goob. How tall are you?


 
About 5'7-5'8" @ 150 lb's.

Training looking good.  I hear you on the deads, I fucked my back for days doing them, so I came up with a solution: Fuck 'em. I won't do them any more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice numbers JH!


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

great work on the leg press, was that seated or angled?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks guys. for the leg press i was on my back and the sled was angled.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 16, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris*

*incline bb bench*
135x8
155x6 rep pr
160x3 weight pr
160x2

*upright rows with ez curl bar*
90x10
110x5 weight pr
110x5
110x4

*db behind head tri ex*
60x5 weight pr
60x5
60x3

*push ups*
25 close
25 wide
20 close
18 wide

*gripper*
115x50sec

*bw-165.1*

I know I could've done better on the bench.  I get scared shitless with no spotter.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Good work JH! The only thing that really scares me is squats.


----------



## goob (Jan 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work JH! The only thing that really scares me is squats.


 
.....and tiny little amoeba, oozing into your brain through your ear while you sleep....

As stated JH, lookin good son. Bench looks good to me.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work JH! The only thing that really scares me is squats.



The thing about the bench that scares me is not being able to put the weight back up.  Its embarrassing and it fucks ur ur chest.  what about squats scares you?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

goob said:


> .....and tiny little amoeba, oozing into your brain through your ear while you sleep....
> 
> As stated JH, lookin good son. Bench looks good to me.



Thanks dad!  I hate amoebas to they make me have uncontrollable wet dreams!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 17, 2008)

*Back/bis*

*stiff leg good morning*
45x12
95x10
115x10
135x10

*lying t bars*
25x10 wide
50x10 close
75x5  wide
75x5  close

*db spider curls*
30x4 r and l
30x4 r and l
30x4 r and l
30x3 r and l

*plated loaded horizontal pull machine*
100x10
120x10
140x6
150x5 long rest

*plate loaded vertical pull machine*
90x15
140x10
160x6

*cable bicep curls*
100x10
120x5
130x4
140x3

*behind the back smith machine shrugs*
135x15
185x12
235x7
235x6


Ive never tried any of these before besides the t rows.  I went up from one scoop to 2 scoops of no explode for the first time since coming back and I felt grate.  I prolly could have kept going if i wanted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> The thing about the bench that scares me is not being able to put the weight back up.  Its embarrassing and it fucks ur ur chest.  what about squats scares you?



I have a fear of failing to set PRs in general just its even more so on squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

Those stuff leg good morning will fucking destroy your hams and lower back! Lookin good and nice level of volume Goob would be proud.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Two scoops.. hmm.. I take one and have been for a while, maybe I need to bump it up a bit.

Nice workout you have going on there!  I'll have to look up those spider curls, haven't seen them before.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work JH! The only thing that really scares me is squats.



shit,i hate the thought of doing decline bench and not being able to get the last one.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

great job on the shrugs, gotta luv the traps. one of my favorite parts.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks dad! I hate amoebas to they make me have uncontrollable wet dreams!


 
Dad????????  Damn it I knew I should have never told her my real name.

And B is right, that volume was brutal, good job son.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I have a fear of failing to set PRs in general just its even more so on squats.



ya the 3 big lifts are dangerous to set prs with


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Those stuff leg good morning will fucking destroy your hams and lower back! Lookin good and nice level of volume Goob would be proud.



yes, I had vary nice DOMS from these.  I think ill keep them around.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> shit,i hate the thought of doing decline bench and not being able to get the last one.



Thats funny.  Ive never tried decline bench.  what are the benefits of those compared to the incline and flat?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> great job on the shrugs, gotta luv the traps. one of my favorite parts.



yes, gotta show the traps some love.  Prolly my strongest muscle.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Dad????????  Damn it I knew I should have never told her my real name.
> 
> And B is right, that volume was brutal, good job son.



yes father momma Rosie O'Donald told me all about you.


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> yes father momma Rosie O'Donald told me all about you.


 
Damn beer goggles.  Damn that beer, wine, whiskey, vodka, bourbon, wine, courvossier, kahula, gin, ale, southern confort, baileys, drambuie, malibu, md20-20, sambucca, grappa, sherry, ambrutto, port.... She looked like a 10 at the time.....


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Two scoops.. hmm.. I take one and have been for a while, maybe I need to bump it up a bit.
> 
> Nice workout you have going on there!  I'll have to look up those spider curls, haven't seen them before.



ya 2 scoops is pretty nice, it makes you feel like you can go on a lot longer.  





YouTube Video









  These give a nice pump.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> Damn beer goggles.  Damn that beer, wine, whiskey, vodka, bourbon, wine, courvossier, kahula, gin, ale, southern confort, baileys, drambuie, malibu, md20-20, sambucca, grappa, sherry, ambrutto, port.... She looked like a 10 at the time.....



LMAO!  that must have been a hell of a night.


----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMAO! that must have been a hell of a night.


 
Night??? That was one drink.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ya the 3 big lifts are dangerous to set prs with



I dont fear injury just failure to succeed.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Night??? That was one drink.....



damn if i had one of those id prolly fuck a 300lb lesbian too lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I dont fear injury just failure to succeed.



ya thats always a downer.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 20, 2008)

*Legs/abs*

*front squats*
135x8
185x8 pr + 3 reps
these were all done atg

*back squats*
225x8
245x5
250x3 weight pr
250x3
I couldent get parell any more so i stoped

*BB standing calf raise*
135x16
185x10
185x10
these were nice

*sitting crunch machine/wieghted decline situps suppersets*
110x10 (machine)
bw+35x12 (decline)
120x10 (machine)
bw+35x12 (decline)
130x4 (machine)

*alt standing ham curls*
50x8(r+l),5(r+l),3(r+l) no breaks 
50x5(r+l),3(r+l)

*bw-163*

this was nice i cant gain wieght tho


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 21, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris*

*flat bb bench*
135x10
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
disappointing

*Arnold press*
55sX5 weight pr
55sX4
55sX3
50sX5
50sX5

*cg bench press*
135x6
145x6
155x5
165x2+1 assisted weight pr
165x1+1 assisted

*dips*
10
8
9
10
8
7

*shoulder press machine*
110x5
130x5
130x5
130x4 1/2 failed
130x5

*gripper*
115x15
125x10
125x12

besides the disappointing bench press this was ok.  Some diesel dude offered me a spot for the cg bench so that was cool.  In return i spotted him on his decline he was reppin 255 6 times.  For the gripper usually ill hold the weight as long as possible, but this time i repped it out for a change.  This one cut up kinda skinny kid was askin me all about the gripper sayn hes never seen it before.  There was a lot of nice bitches there today too got to talk to the cute girl with a nice little frame.  all in all it was a good day.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Good work JH.  Did you get that bitches number?


----------



## Rubes (Jan 21, 2008)

nice w/o


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats funny.  Ive never tried decline bench.  what are the benefits of those compared to the incline and flat?



we hardly ever do decline press. but it hits the lower part of the pecs, and also alittle bit of the tri.

great looking number so on the leg workout. those front squats are a bitch, but you have to like them.  my biceps always cramp when i get to the heavy weights.  and you will hit the bench better next time. still looks like an awsome workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work JH.  Did you get that bitches number?



I currently dont have a phone right now (ima loser).  but were gunna meet up at the gym today.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

Rubes said:


> nice w/o



thank u


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> we hardly ever do decline press. but it hits the lower part of the pecs, and also alittle bit of the tri.
> 
> great looking number so on the leg workout. those front squats are a bitch, but you have to like them.  my biceps always cramp when i get to the heavy weights.  and you will hit the bench better next time. still looks like an awsome workout.



Thanks OH. front squats are killer for me to,  my arms usually fail way before my legs. Do you do ur fronts Olympic or body builder style?  I think next chest day I'm gunna throw in some decline stuff and see what happens.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

*Back/bis*

*rack pull deads*
225x10
275x5
295x2
295x2
295x3
295x2
never done these

*preacher curls*
60x10
70x6
70x6
70x7 pr

*lat pull down fat bar*
140x6 rep pr
140x6
150x4 wieght pr
150x5

*horizontal pull machine*
90x5
140x3
140x3
130x4
130x3

*incline bench db shrugs*
60Sx20
60Sx15
60Sx13
never done these

-some rotary cuff stuff

*bw-168*- Ive been eating my ass off for 2 weeks

Rack pulls are the shit, I could feel it in my lower back instantly.  I couldn't get a grip past 225.  I can see why people use straps now, I might get a pair my self.  The incline shrugs were weired, there wasn't to much ROM with them.  I'm hoping to hit 170 bw this week.


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks OH. front squats are killer for me to,  my arms usually fail way before my legs. Do you do ur fronts Olympic or body builder style?  I think next chest day I'm gunna throw in some decline stuff and see what happens.



i have  my arms crossed in front. 
great job on the rack pulls-did you feel those!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

I love rack pulls! They are the shit nothing nails your back and traps like em and nothing is as fun for your lower body except leg press.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

Solid job on the Preachers!


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats a shed load of volume, well done fellow ivy-leaguer.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> i have  my arms crossed in front.
> great job on the rack pulls-did you feel those!



ya I'm feeling them right now.  I wanna get some straps and try them again.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I love rack pulls! They are the shit nothing nails your back and traps like em and nothing is as fun for your lower body except leg press.



agreed!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid job on the Preachers!



Thanks DOMS. I think I do better on preachers that regular curls for some reason.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Thats a shed load of volume, well done fellow ivy-leaguer.



Yes yes Mr Goob, I do enjoy the higher volume loads vary much indeed.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

*legs/abs (high rep/short ri)*

*smith machine squats*
135x8
225x12
225x10
225x5

*sitting crunch machine*
100x20
100x18
100x12
100x14

*incline calf raise*
160x12
140x17

*seated ham curls*
100x20
100x18
100x17
100x12

this was my shortest work out in a while cuz of the short ri.  this killed me, I have no cardio at all. I'm gunna start throwin in high rep work outs every once in a while to switch things up.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 24, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris*

*decline bb bench*
135x20
135x12
135x6
135x9 (wide grip)
135x6 (wide grip)
never done these

*seated bb military press*
95x8
95x7
95x4
95x4
weak

*skull crushers*
60x15 rep pr
60x8
60x6
605

*push ups*
20 wide
10 close
12 feet inclined

*seated push up machine*
100x15
100x12
100x9
100x10

*bw 174 (crazy)*

I kept my RI to a strict 30sec, it really kicked my ass.  couldn't believe my weight went up so much.  Ive been eating 5-6 huge meals a day for over 2 weeks, 3 out of 6 of my meals are not perfect (subway, chipoltte, Boston market, kfc, ect).  I looked in the mirror and i can see Ive lost some of my lean.  I'm gunna go on a strict cut some time in march.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ya I'm feeling them right now. I wanna get some straps and try them again.


 
I use these:
Weightlifting and straps, mens workout gloves, weightlifting gear, weightlifting exercises
LOT easier than trying to use regular straps...plus literally only takes a couple seconds to 'strap' in to a DB...



the other half said:


> i have my arms crossed in front.
> great job on the rack pulls-did you feel those!


 
Don't you get that choking sensation? i keep my arms crosseed, high..and the bar seems to rest against my throat...so I dont' go over 135...just use higher reps.

Dam dude....30 sec. RI'S? insane! I tied 1 minute rests..and that keeps me going.... 

I didn't like rack pulls...I'm 5'9", ended up standing on 3, 45 lb plates to get my knees over the bar, so I some what of a range of motion. I think I just prefer regular deads.


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice benching. x 20!!!!!!!???????

You a mad cookie JH, a mad 'un indeed.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I use these:
> Weightlifting and straps, mens workout gloves, weightlifting gear, weightlifting exercises
> LOT easier than trying to use regular straps...plus literally only takes a couple seconds to 'strap' in to a DB...
> 
> ...



ya theres a wieght lifters werehouse over here ill prolly pick some straps up.  the 30 sec thing is some thing im trying just for this week, its kickin my ass.  I do my front squats elbows out but im about to try arms crossed for a change.
I had to stand on a platform also to get my knees about the bar lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice benching. x 20!!!!!!!???????
> 
> You a mad cookie JH, a mad 'un indeed.



i couldn't believe it my self, but I think decline is easier that flat.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

*Back/bis*

assisted pull ups w/ fat bar
50x11
60x8
80x10
90x8
100x10
total reps=47
these burned

lower back crunch machine
150x20 rep pr
150x13
130x15
130x15
130x12
total reps=75
really felt these

db hammer curls
35'sX10
30'sX10
25'sX10
total reps=30

shrugs on deadlift machine
180x18 rep pr
180x13
180x9
total reps=40

Row machine (resistance all the way up)
5min

*bw 174.3*

I was dead after those rows.  I couldn't even move my arms to right in my log.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

The RI was still 30sec.  I'm goin back to my regular routine tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats a quick weight gain huh lol?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

looks pretty intense w/ just 30 sec RI....can imagine you are huffing for breath at the end of the workout...


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Kicking major ass Mr. House. Nice shrugging.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

*G* Ive been prolly taking in over 6000 cals for almost a month.  Ive been too lazy to cook with the cold weather.

*Burner* ya it gets you in and out of the gym real fast lol.

*goob* ya those are one of my fav trap moves.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

*Legs/abs*

Hack squat sled machine
180x10
270x6 weight pr
270x4
270x3
I had to stop these early cuz of upper thigh pain

Decline sit ups
45x15 wight on chest
45x10 holding wieght in the air
25x8 weight on chest
25x8 in air

Lying ham curls
170x4
170x3
160x5
160x3

Seated calf raise
115x12 weight pr
115x12
115x10
115x8
nice pump

Lying leg press machine
230x8
250x10
270x8
never used this

I used longer RIs for most of these.  The hack squats gave me some weired pain, any ideas?  I got some protein powder for the first time in a while (been spending to much on real food).  This stuff is called ProNos, its some real good stuff.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

hows the taste and mixability of the protein?  I haven't heard of that brand before - how's the cost compare to others?


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

gotta love the leg days. i like the hack squat, but the laying leg press kicks my ass. way to keep at it. gotta love the weights and the weight going up.
someday we may meet in the middle. at about 190 lbs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2008)

170x4 on the Leg Curls?  

_Very_ well done, man!


----------



## goob (Jan 29, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 170x4 on the Leg Curls?
> 
> _Very_ well done, man!


 
Yeah, that's pretty wild.  Good work penetentiary warrior.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

katt said:


> hows the taste and mixability of the protein?  I haven't heard of that brand before - how's the cost compare to others?



it mixes pretty good with cold water. Its about 40$ at GNC (i know I'm ripping my self). but this is the best tasting whey Ive ever tried.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> gotta love the leg days. i like the hack squat, but the laying leg press kicks my ass. way to keep at it. gotta love the weights and the weight going up.
> someday we may meet in the middle. at about 190 lbs.



yes i enjoy leg day, and weights going up.  i like hack squats to but i dont think ill do those heavy any more.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 170x4 on the Leg Curls?
> 
> _Very_ well done, man!



ya leg lying leg curls hit hard. thanks doms!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, that's pretty wild.  Good work penetentiary warrior.



It does get wild round here.  Thanks Goob.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris*

DB flat bench
70s-5
85s-6
85s-6 
85s-6
spotter help with the last 2 sets

bb upright rows
110-5
110-5
100-5 1/2
100-4

lying db OH ex
45-8
45-9
50-6
50-6
never done these

plate loaded push machine
90-5
160-5
180-5
200-3
never done these

shoulder press machine
140-5
150-5
160-5
180-5 wieght pr

bench dips
20
12
10

gripper
135-12
135-8
135-5

Nothing amazing for me here.  The push machine was nice.  I didn't like the OH tri work lying down, i prefer seated str8 up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent JH! 6000 cals! good lord boy you should be like 300 pounds by now lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Excellent JH! 6000 cals! good lord boy you should be like 300 pounds by now lol.



I feel like I'm 300 pds lol.  My friends think I'm crazy. they'll eat one small meal a day and I'm stuffing my face with 6 meals that are all bigger than there one.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 30, 2008)

*back/bis*

dead lift
135x5
225x5
245x3 (problem with form)
135x10
135x10 (sumo)
I never tried sumo but it was easier to keep my back completely str8

BB bent rows
95x10
115x6
115x7
135x4 pr for weight

BB shrugs
135x10
185x10
205x9
225x3 pr for weight (grip sux)

lateral pull ups (i think thats what there called)
12
10
8
7

standing preacher curls
70x7 (inner grip)
70x5 (outer grip)
70x4 (inner)
70x5 (outer)

A few things were disappointing about today.  1) Grip sux, I need straps. 2)dead lift form.  I think I'm gunna stick to sumo for a while they feel more natural.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah deadlift form is a bitch, anyways looks like it was a solid WO keep up the good work


----------



## goob (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice D'Ling and rowing slammer-maisonette.


----------



## the other half (Jan 31, 2008)

we are  doing the sumos also. i really like them alot.
great job on the preachers. do u like the bar better than db on that one?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

I like using the ez curl bar for preachers much more than the DB, using the DB is a pain in the ass.  I like the sumos for deadlifting its feels safer for my back.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

*legs/abs*

smith machine squats
135x10
225x8
245x5
255x6
255x6
got that same pain i was having with the hack squats? had to stop.

seated crunch machine
130x6
140x5
140x6 pr 
140x5

seated ham curl
140x8
160x8
180x8
200x5 pr

smith machine calf rasie
205x12
225x10
225x10
225x15

hanging leg raises 8,6,6

leg extensions
120x8
140x8
160x8
180x6
never done these

My reps were all over the place.  kept talking to people 3-4 mins at a time.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Solid workout!

Why do you do squats on a Smith?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout!
> 
> Why do you do squats on a Smith?



No particular reason I just like to throw in some thing different every once in a while.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

Ive been thinking of switching my routine around for a long time now.  Ive never done this so this prolly sux, but thats why I got you guys.  Please give me some advice and let me know if this will work.  I also wanna do this as a P/RR/S format but a little modified, P/P/RR/S.

sun-chest/abs/grip

Mon-hams/low back

Tue-shoulders/tris/traps

wed-lats/mid back/bis

Thur-quads/calfs/rotary cuff

Fri-drink

sat-drink

i wanna throw some thing else on Mon but I'm not sure what would fit.  thanks for looking.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I feel like I'm 300 pds lol.  My friends think I'm crazy. they'll eat one small meal a day and I'm stuffing my face with 6 meals that are all bigger than there one.



Welcome to the story of my life.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2008)

Strong workout JH!


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ive been thinking of switching my routine around for a long time now. Ive never done this so this prolly sux, but thats why I got you guys. Please give me some advice and let me know if this will work. I also wanna do this as a P/RR/S format but a little modified, P/P/RR/S.
> 
> sun-chest/abs/grip
> 
> ...


 
I like it.  But I think you should spend more time on the drink days.

Adapt P/RR/S to it.

P = Drink as much as possible.  This includes all types of alcohol, particuarly lethal varieties like absynth.

RR = This is beer night.  Drink as many as you can, getting PR's will be fun.

S = Grab a tumbler glass.  Fill with beer.  Down one every 60 seconds.  Happy days.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> I like it.  But I think you should spend more time on the drink days.
> 
> Adapt P/RR/S to it.
> 
> ...



LMFAO!! FUNNEST POST OF THE YEAR HANDS DOWN LOL!!

ill make the changes asap!


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO!! FUNNEST POST OF THE YEAR HANDS DOWN LOL!!
> 
> ill make the changes asap!


 
haha. Tip: try the 'S' day if nothin else, it's a great way of getting wasted really quickly, and gives you a nice happy/ fuzzy head.

It's also a great game to play to see who lasts the longest.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> haha. Tip: try the 'S' day if nothin else, it's a great way of getting wasted really quickly, and gives you a nice happy/ fuzzy head.
> 
> It's also a great game to play to see who lasts the longest.



thanks for the advice.  I think I'm gunna buy a Breathalyzer to track my progress.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 2, 2008)

*SAT-DRINK (Power)*

Just cracked open my first beer of the nice (schlitz) I'm gunna try to track ever thing i drink tonight.  ill prolly end up to drunk to remember tracking.  Any body care to have a drink off tonight lol?


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Just cracked open my first beer of the nice (schlitz) I'm gunna try to track ever thing i drink tonight. ill prolly end up to drunk to remember tracking. Any body care to have a drink off tonight lol?


 

Haha, how did 'power' night go then JH?  Any PR's?

What er...'exersices', did you do?


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2008)

Your switch-up on workouts seems good - I wouldn't take Goob's advise though .. lol..

The eating .. yeah,, it seems everytime someone walks by my desk I'm eating _something_...  it's funny to see the look on peoples faces... It's like "what?? you're eating again??"..


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Haha, how did 'power' night go then JH?  Any PR's?
> 
> What er...'exersices', did you do?



lol.  my exercises last night were brutal.  I did a few drop sets of beerpong till i got kick off the table.  then I went heavy on a few games of full cup flip cup.  I drank a lot man, lol.  I did black out if that counts for any thing lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Your switch-up on workouts seems good - I wouldn't take Goob's advise though .. lol..
> 
> The eating .. yeah,, it seems everytime someone walks by my desk I'm eating _something_...  it's funny to see the look on peoples faces... It's like "what?? you're eating again??"..



coming from you that sounds good to me then!  Goobs advice is one in a million lol.

the food thing is crazy.  I get it from every one family, friends, work, ect.  they'll never understand.  

I saw a few friends that i haven't partied with in a few weeks and a got a few commits about lookin bigger so that was cool.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

I wanna start my new routine today but i plan on having a few beers for the game.  I hate drinking on a workout day I feel like I'm doing more bad than good.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

just  means that you have to workout harder and do more *CARDIO*, whooops did i just say that dreaded six letter word. either way have fun on the new program.


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I wanna start my new routine today but i plan on having a few beers for the game. I hate drinking on a workout day I feel like I'm doing more bad than good.


 
THat's why I always workout on a drinking day......


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

My logic behind that is your muscles need all the nourishment they can get after a work out and alcohol dehydrates you so i dunno.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

that  just goes back to the conversation of drinking a glass of water after every alcohol drink. ya right, like thats going to happen.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> that  just goes back to the conversation of drinking a glass of water after every alcohol drink. ya right, like thats going to happen.



with how much alcohol i drink id be pissing ever 10 sec if i did that lol.


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

just put a bucket next to ya and go to town.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry guys my cable has been cut off so no internet.  I should get it back by friday.  ill have 4 wo 2 post.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 10, 2008)

OK my Internet is a good now.  Lots of crayness in my life right now.  

I recently got a charge and lost my job, I go to court for it this week.  I got a lawyer and hopping he can have every thing pretty much drooped as long as I serve a few days in jail.

Ive been talking to a few recruiters, and ill be taking the ASVAB test after every thing is sead and done with court.  I'm waiting to take the ASVAB to decide witch Branch to serve.  right now I'm leaning more toward the navy.  It all depends on my ASVAB and who makes me the best offer.

Boot camp will kinda sux cuz they don't let you lift, and only 3 small meals a day.  So ill kinda consider boot camp one big cut.  So ill be doing alot more cardio now to get ready for all this.  Maybe by the time I get out ill have abs???


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

abs, they are overrated.

good luck with all that is happening.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck JH. Id join the army or the marines. Navy recruits lose a shit load of weight where as you can get bigger in the army or with the marines. Just realize how hard marine boot camp is and make sure you got friends who will write you often and some one from your family who really cares.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck Private House.

Now get down AND GIVE ME 20!!!! YOU WORM!!!

(Should help you get used to it...)


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 11, 2008)

*lats/mid back/bis*

hanging pull ups palms in
12
10
5

seated cable rows
170x11 rep pr
180x5 weight pr
180x5

preacher curls
80x2 weight pr
80x2

lat pull downs
150x5
140x10 rep pr
140x7

lying t bar rows chest supported
45x10
45x10
45x8

cable curls
130x3
120x4

1.5 mile run *16.38MIN*

that was a sad and painful run lol.  I need to work on that.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks for the support guys.

Brutus-  I haven't decided witch branch yet.  I'm goin with who ever gives me the best sign bonus, job, and MOS.  I wont know any thing till court and asvab.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

hey, sad and painful, but you did it. 
that is the main thing.

all i do is run to the refrig, the bathroom, the basement when we run out of chips.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey, sad and painful, but you did it.
> that is the main thing.
> 
> all i do is run to the refrig, the bathroom, the basement when we run out of chips.



LMFAO hell yes me to bro.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 12, 2008)

*chest/abs/grip (rr)*

Flat BB Bench Press
175x6
165x10
165x6
155x9
I got really weak on the bench.

BW Decline Sit Ups
35, 20, 20, 25 
total reps=100

Bw Dips
20, 16, 13, 8
total reps=57

Crunch Machine
120x10
110x10
100x10

Gripper
90x15
90x12
90x12

1.5 mile run *13.31*

I used the HIIT method to do this run and pushed really hard, wow...


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Flat BB Bench Press
> 175x6
> 165x10
> 165x6
> ...


 
Good work.  The ultimate HIIT is the 20 secs full out sprint, 10 rest.  It's a killer.  Also cuts you up nicely, but you should mix this with slower 3+ mile runs for best effect.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work.  The ultimate HIIT is the 20 secs full out sprint, 10 rest.  It's a killer.  Also cuts you up nicely, but you should mix this with slower 3+ mile runs for best effect.



ya im gunna start goin for distance soon im just being a puss


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ya im gunna start goin for distance soon im just being a puss


 
Also try some of those crazy circuits I was doing recenty, the tabata stuff, that will help train another energy system, and up your cardio abilities.  But be warned, they are murderous...


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

I had court yesterday, I gotta way with one year probation and 14 week drug and alcohol abuse class.  The only thing that sux about that is its gunna hold me back from joining the military for awhile.  My recruiter told just take the drug class then appeal the probation, well see.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

*yesterday*

LOW BACK/HAMS (RR)

Stiff Leg Good Morning
115x20
135x15 rep pr
135x12

Lying Ham Curls
130x11
110x10
100x11

Low Back Crunch
BW+25x10,8

One mile run=*8.52*

High reps own me.  I didn't even want to run after this.  My hams are sore as shit today.


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LOW BACK/HAMS (RR)
> 
> Stiff Leg Good Morning
> 115x20
> ...


 
JH, you should maybe think about running on non-weights days.  You won't be really tired after a lifting session, and you will be able to improve your conditioning a lot.  Still 8:52 is not bad, HIIT will help you get it right down.

That sucks on the conviction.  What did you do?


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

*shoulder/traps/tri (RR)*

Standing OH press
100x12
100x12
100x10

Skull Crushers
70x14 rep pr
70x8
70x8

DB Shrugs
80x12,12,10 rep pr

Shoulder Press Machine
170x12,9,7

DB OH Tri EX
45x11
45x8
40x9

Smith Machine Shrugs
205x12,12,12

10min on the Elliptical HIIT style

Hams are sore as a bitch all day.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 14, 2008)

goob said:


> JH, you should maybe think about running on non-weights days.  You won't be really tired after a lifting session, and you will be able to improve your conditioning a lot.  Still 8:52 is not bad, HIIT will help you get it right down.
> 
> That sucks on the conviction.  What did you do?



Man I got DUI and possession of a controlled substance, some of my friends had some shit on them to so we all went down.
Ya I might switch back to chest/shoulders/tri, Back/bis, and legs on mon, wed, fri and run in between those days.  I still wanna keep P/RR/S no matter.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work.  The ultimate HIIT is the 20 secs full out sprint, 10 rest.  It's a killer.  Also cuts you up nicely, but you should mix this with slower 3+ mile runs for best effect.



That sounds like hell in a bottle, how many sets?


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> That sounds like hell in a bottle, how many sets?


 
8 sprints fit into a 4 minute segment of hell.

Do it 3 times.  Beers on you in the next world....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey JH i talked to my friend and he said join the army if you want a relaxed fight during wartime,but you'll be less safe. Join the marines if you want to fight and be the best at fighting. Join the air force if your looking for the best college benefits. Join the navy if you want it easy and you want benefits.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey JH i talked to my friend and he said join the army if you want a relaxed fight during wartime,but you'll be less safe. Join the marines if you want to fight and be the best at fighting. Join the air force if your looking for the best college benefits. Join the navy if you want it easy and you want benefits.



Thats pretty much what every one is telling me in a nut shell.  Its a hard choice for me to make.  I got a while to make up my mind.  The lease to my apartment isn't up until Aug.
I do know that I wanna do some thing with planes or aviation, thats why I'm leaning toward Navy.  It would be easy for me to do this on a war ship.  The Air Force is harder to get in to for some one like me (not to book smart).


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive been doing shock this week.  Really busy with every thing going on right now.  Ill be posting my W/O again starting next week.


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats pretty much what every one is telling me in a nut shell. Its a hard choice for me to make. I got a while to make up my mind. The lease to my apartment isn't up until Aug.
> I do know that I wanna do some thing with planes or aviation, thats why I'm leaning toward Navy. It would be easy for me to do this on a war ship. The Air Force is harder to get in to for some one like me (not to book smart).


 
Plus you could have a bitch in every port........


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Plus you could have a bitch in every port........



or, he could be a "*bitch"*in every port!!!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 20, 2008)

My goal is to have hos in area codes!!!! enough said!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 20, 2008)

i weighed in at 178 today, fuk ya!!!!!!! ima fat ass!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

if u are a fat ass at 178, that makes me "FAT BASTART"


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> i weighed in at 178 today, fuk ya!!!!!!! ima fat ass!!!



Man i feel fat at 186!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn I'm so used to eating every thing in sight.  I scared to cut cuz I KNOW ill alway be hungry.  My eating habits are INSANE.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris shock*

*SUPERSETS*

DB ARNOLDS/OH PRESS
50sX 5/5
50sX 5/5
50sX 5/5

DB FLAT FLYS/BENCH
50sX 8/8
50sX 7/5
50sX 5/4
these were hard

EZ BAR SKULL CRUSHERS/CG BENCH
80X 5/15
80X 5/12
------------------------------------
*DROPSETS*

SHOULDER PRESS MACHINE
160X7,130X7
150X6,120X5
140X6,110X6

INCLINE BENCH MACHINE
170X6,150X3
150X7,130X4

DIP MACHINE
15/15 LIGHT
6/5 HEAVY
couldn't tell the weight cuz the machine is so old


This was my prolly one of my best ever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

P/RR/S?  How are you liking it?


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm liking it a lot.  Ive done it before and got a lot stronger from it, so I'm hoping for good results.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

From what I've seen around here on IM, it's a solid program.

Solid numbers, btw.  The supersets of skulls and then turning it into a light CG bench press are one of my fave things to superset.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks man!  Ya I just thought about doing them right when I got to the gym.  They felt vary effective.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

I see your doing west side.  It seems like all the strong guys on here are doing that program.  I'm reading all the journals trying to understand it better.  Ill prolly switch to that once I get to were I want to be now and understand it more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I see your doing west side.  It seems like all the strong guys on here are doing that program.  I'm reading all the journals trying to understand it better.  Ill prolly switch to that once I get to were I want to be now and understand it more.



Westside is definitely the best program Ive used for getting strong.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Westside is definitely the best program Ive used for getting strong.



what program are you using now?


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 25, 2008)

*Back (power)*

Deadlift
185x2
185x3
225x3
275x1
275x2 PR (long pause between reps)
225x5

Seated cable rows
190x6 PR
190x6
190x6

Behind neck wide grip pullups (2 sec hang at bottom)
5
4
3


Curls w/ ez bar
90x4 PR
90x3
90x2

Smith machine shrug
315x3
315x3

Ive found that my best way to dead lift is SLIGHTLY bend knees and concentrate on keeping abs tense, this work well for me.  Pull ups were tuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> what program are you using now?



My own make based off a typical bodybuilder split with emphasis on failure and low volume.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

killer workout. 
behind the head pullups. i would hit my head if i tried those


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> My own make based off a typical bodybuilder split with emphasis on failure and low volume.



It seems to be working nicely for you.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> killer workout.
> behind the head pullups. i would hit my head if i tried those



Thats funny cuz on the last set I did hit my head the first one goin up lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 26, 2008)

Ran-4 miles
Time-45:40
average speed-5.3 mph

my goal here was to just run for 45 min str8.


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ran-4 miles
> Time-45:40
> average speed-5.3 mph
> 
> my goal here was to just run for 45 min str8.


 
Good job.  A bit of sprint training intervals + 2 mile fast runs will get your conditoining up to the level needed for a 45 minute straight run.

I started doing a 3 mile straight at a low pace and built up, you need to do it 2-3 times a week to improve steadily. Good work Mr House.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

> Good job. A bit of sprint training intervals + 2 mile fast runs will get your conditoining up to the level needed for a 45 minute straight run.
> 
> I started doing a 3 mile straight at a low pace and built up, you need to do it 2-3 times a week to improve steadily. Good work Mr House.



I planed on doing 3-4 mile runs on Tue and Thur.  Do you think I should do medium intensity 1 mile runs one my lift days(Mon, wed, Fri).  I'm trying to get endurance up, get faster, and loose some fat.  Ive also really cleaned my diet compared to what I was doing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I planed on doing 3-4 mile runs on Tue and Thur.  Do you think I should do medium intensity 1 mile runs one my lift days(Mon, wed, Fri).  I'm trying to get endurance up, get faster, and loose some fat.  Ive also really cleaned my diet compared to what I was doing.



Wow every body is jumping on the six pack cut it seems lol. I cant wait to join you.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

lmao.  I went to far this winter, I've got a gut goin on.  summer time is almost here I'm tryin to be nice for it.


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I planed on doing 3-4 mile runs on Tue and Thur. Do you think I should do medium intensity 1 mile runs one my lift days(Mon, wed, Fri). I'm trying to get endurance up, get faster, and loose some fat. Ive also really cleaned my diet compared to what I was doing.


 
Swap fast 1 mile runs for full out sprints, i.e 20 seconds, rest for 40-60 secs.  Repeat this 8 times.  This will get your Vo2 levels up, able you take take more oxygen in and therefore run more efficiently for longer - believe me, it makes a lot of difference.

I would do something like this:
Day:
1) Lift
2) Sprints
3) Lift
4) 3 mile run
5) lift
6) Sprint or 3 mile run (swap each week)
7) Off - Eat your ass off.

This should help you out.  Doing the running on non-workout days, means your not fatigued after the workout, and can devote all energy to it.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

thats my problem, it takes me a mile of running to work up a sprint. i not real fast, believe that.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Swap fast 1 mile runs for full out sprints, i.e 20 seconds, rest for 40-60 secs.  Repeat this 8 times.  This will get your Vo2 levels up, able you take take more oxygen in and therefore run more efficiently for longer - believe me, it makes a lot of difference.
> 
> I would do something like this:
> Day:
> ...



This looks good to me.  so for sprint day is this like a hiit thing?  Ive tried that I hated adjusting the speed on the treadmill ever 30 sec.  I'm gunna try this.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats my problem, it takes me a mile of running to work up a sprint. i not real fast, believe that.



ya I'm the same way, I'm workin on it.  I'm kinda liking cardio, but a different way than lifting.  Its like you wanna stop so bad but when you keep goin and finish what you started its awesome.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

*legs/abs*

BB Back Squats
135x6
225x3
245x3
245x1 <--I went for a second rep and went to low so I had to ditch it

Decline sit ups
BW+35x10,10,10

Lying Ham Curls
180x3 Weight PR
170x4
1704

Seated Calf Raise
135x8 Weight PR
135x10 Rep PR
135x10

blah xxxx


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> lmao.  I went to far this winter, I've got a gut goin on.  summer time is almost here I'm tryin to be nice for it.



I know man i know. I'm feeling fat to weighing in at 184 right now.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I know man i know. I'm feeling fat to weighing in at 184 right now.



You look pretty lean to me in those pics.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

*running*

Distance-4 miles
Time-41.28 min
Ave Speed-5.8
Cals Burned-464

smashed old time.  Maybe this summer I can join goob on crack runs to Mexico.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You look pretty lean to me in those pics.



Im not imo. Ill post some new pics up in about 10 days. Cant wait to cut up.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Distance-4 miles
> Time-41.28 min
> Ave Speed-5.8
> Cals Burned-464
> ...



awesome!   464 calories!


----------



## goob (Feb 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Distance-4 miles
> Time-41.28 min
> Ave Speed-5.8
> Cals Burned-464
> ...


 
Holding the 'job' open for you JH.  There's some fast cops out there, so keep it up......and by a Magnum .45.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Holding the 'job' open for you JH.  There's some fast cops out there, so keep it up......and by a Magnum .45.



lol.  There cops only patrol on foot no cruisers allowed over there.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 29, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris power*

DB Bench flat
70sX5
90sX4
90sX4
90sX3

DB OH Press
60sX7
65sX5 wieght pr
65sX4

DB OH Tri EX
65sX4 weight pr
60sX4
55sX4

Push up Machine
210x4 weight pr
210x3
200x5 rep pr

Shoulder press machine
190x6 weight pr
200x5 weight pr
200x3

seated DB static holds
100sX19 sec
100sX15 sec

1 mile on elliptical using HIIT

I dont understand how I can get stronger on all my lifts every day except my bench press.
Tomorrow is reefed day for me.  Ive been strict all week with the diet.  Is it OK to go way over board for reefed I.E. chipotle for every meal all day and lots of beer?


----------



## goob (Mar 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> DB Bench flat
> 70sX5
> 90sX4
> 90sX4
> ...


 
Great work JH.  "Refeed" day" - is that sitting back and smoking blunts all day? 

Don't sweat the bench, 90 lb's is more than I can do, so excellent work.  Maybe concentrate on some weighted dips and heavy DB pullovers to help get it up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldnt binge refeed unless youve been low carbing it for like 5-6 days.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 2, 2008)

nice weight prs on the shoulder press, dude


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Great work JH.  "Refeed" day" - is that sitting back and smoking blunts all day?
> 
> Don't sweat the bench, 90 lb's is more than I can do, so excellent work.  Maybe concentrate on some weighted dips and heavy DB pullovers to help get it up.



Refeed is when you've been dieting hard core.  Its used as a cheat day mostly and it refills some levels in your body I forget.  But yes you pretty much nailed it.
Ya I need to start doing some of those exercises.  Especially the weighted dips, I used to do them all the time.  I stopped doing them when a chain I was using snapped and thru the 45lb plate to the ground, it was loud and embarrassing.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I wouldnt binge refeed unless youve been low carbing it for like 5-6 days.



What would you consider low cabbing?  By my standers id say Ive been defiantly low carbing.  In some the Diet/Nutrition stickys it said to refeed about every 3-4 days.  What do you think of that B?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice weight prs on the shoulder press, dude



Thanks man.  I was extremely pleased with that.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

chest gains come very slow for me also. dont worry, its all in time.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> chest gains come very slow for me also. dont worry, its all in time.



ya it sux


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 3, 2008)

*back/bis rr*

dead lift
135x10
225x10 rep pr
185x4
I was dead after the 225 reps

Seated Cable Rows
170x12 rep pr
170x12
160x10

asst pull ups
total reps 22
I kinda did these like drop sets till fail

Alt db Curls
25sX10
20sX10

Shrugs on Dlift machine
180x15
180x11

1 mile on elliptical w/ HIT 30 sec slow 1min fast

This was intense.  RR is starting to be my favorite week.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2008)

A PR at 10 reps?  You're nuts!  Did you throw-up?  

Nice job!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> A PR at 10 reps?  You're nuts!  Did you throw-up?
> 
> Nice job!



Thanks D.   I was covered in sweat after those, I couldn't hardly lift the 185 afterwords.  My grip was getting slippery after 8, I used the grip with both palms facing me.  It was fun.


----------



## Rubes (Mar 3, 2008)

that looks like one hell of a work out good job


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> dead lift
> 135x10
> 225x10 rep pr
> 185x4
> I was dead after the 225 reps



very punny, jh.  lol
way to go!  geez that's a ton of reps for 225


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks nadirmg and Rubes.

Today I ran 3 Mile in 29 min flat. 
I know Ive lost some weight already, but when I look at my self in the mirror I can clearly see Ive lost muscle and a lot of it.  Should I put more cals back in my diet?  I know I'm  starving my self compared to when I was just bulking, especially the carbs.


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks D.   I was covered in sweat after those, I couldn't hardly lift the 185 afterwords.  My grip was getting slippery after 8, I used the grip with both palms facing me.  It was fun.



have you tried straps or changing your grip to one facing u and one underhand?

we use straps on every back day and shrugs on shoulder day, but we get as many as we can before we go to them most of the times.

we are going to start doing some outdoor cardio also, i think we are going to do a 7.5 mile run in may. its fun until the last 2 miles, then you have to go up what is called doomsday hill, its about a half mile long and about a 4% grade.
alot of walking on that strecht.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> have you tried straps or changing your grip to one facing u and one underhand?
> 
> we use straps on every back day and shrugs on shoulder day, but we get as many as we can before we go to them most of the times.
> 
> ...



I haven't tried straps yet.  I use the one palm in one out grip when going heavy.
Once the weather gets better over here ill be doing out side cardio to.  It should be nice to run in the extreme heat, cant wait.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 5, 2008)

*legs/abs RR*

ATG squats wide stance
45x10
135x10
205x9 rep pr
165x7
repping 205 killed, I was hoping for 10

Decline sit ups/BW+25
15
15
15

Seated Ham Curls
150x12 rep pr
130x14
130x14

Seated Calf Raise
135x15 rep pr
135x15
135x15

20 min on elliptical HIT 1 min slow 2 min fast


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks nadirmg and Rubes.
> 
> Today I ran 3 Mile in 29 min flat.
> I know Ive lost some weight already, but when I look at my self in the mirror I can clearly see Ive lost muscle and a lot of it. Should I put more cals back in my diet? I know I'm starving my self compared to when I was just bulking, especially the carbs.


 
That's pretty good for someone who has just started running. Just over 9 minute miles, definately up from before great work.

I guess you've got to weight up muscle vs. looking trim.  Keep the protien up to stop the loss so much.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ATG squats wide stance
> 45x10
> 135x10
> 205x9 rep pr
> ...



dude!  so close on the 205x10!  get it next time fo sho!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What would you consider low cabbing?  By my standers id say Ive been defiantly low carbing.  In some the Diet/Nutrition stickys it said to refeed about every 3-4 days.  What do you think of that B?



Like 50g of carbs or less. There is a difference between a binge and a refeed. A binge is you live at pizza hut and drink beer for a day and refeed is like you bump your carbs up a 100g to 200g or so depending on weight and bodytype. 

You could binge if you want just keep it to one day and 4 meals make sure you've low carbed it like 50g or lower for 5-6 days. Only eat till your full no more. Protein at each meal.
OR
Body building style have a low carb day 100-50g then a medium day 150-250g and a high carb day like 250-400g then repeat. Obviously these carbs number aren't perfect only you know what will make you fat.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 6, 2008)

goob said:


> That's pretty good for someone who has just started running. Just over 9 minute miles, definately up from before great work.
> 
> I guess you've got to weight up muscle vs. looking trim.  Keep the protien up to stop the loss so much.



Thanks goob.  I think I over analyze my self some times.  I'm just frustrated because I dont think Ive made much progress in muscle for the past few months.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> dude!  so close on the 205x10!  get it next time fo sho!



I better!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Like 50g of carbs or less. There is a difference between a binge and a refeed. A binge is you live at pizza hut and drink beer for a day and refeed is like you bump your carbs up a 100g to 200g or so depending on weight and bodytype.
> 
> You could binge if you want just keep it to one day and 4 meals make sure you've low carbed it like 50g or lower for 5-6 days. Only eat till your full no more. Protein at each meal.
> OR
> Body building style have a low carb day 100-50g then a medium day 150-250g and a high carb day like 250-400g then repeat. Obviously these carbs number aren't perfect only you know what will make you fat.



I see...  I guess all I'm looking for is an excuse to eat some chippitle, I miss burritos so much.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 7, 2008)

Solid looking workouts Jailhouse, excellent Job on the 225x10 rep pr Deadlifts, that must have hurt!


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

oh, did i mention that we are having mexican tonight? that wasnt very nice was it? sorry. we are having chicken and salad, just like last night, and the night before and the night before that.

just keep doing what you are doing and it will get there. just dont overdo the cardio to the point that you are burning up that hard earned muscle.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> oh, did i mention that we are having mexican tonight? that wasnt very nice was it? sorry. we are having chicken and salad, just like last night, and the night before and the night before that.
> 
> just keep doing what you are doing and it will get there. just dont overdo the cardio to the point that you are burning up that hard earned muscle.



general question about bulking... if you're bulking should you stop all cardio.  i mean since the plan is to put on weight, right?  

no cardio at all?  or just tone it down?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 7, 2008)

cold


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> general question about bulking... if you're bulking should you stop all cardio.  i mean since the plan is to put on weight, right?
> 
> no cardio at all?  or just tone it down?



imo, i would just keep it really light, more of fat burning. my heart rate to burn fat is only suppose to get to 117. that is like walking on the tread mill at 3.3 mph. and an incline of 4 and i will only burn 225-250 cal in 45 minutes.
so if you are taking in 3500 cal/day. i dont think it would really kill your progress.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Solid looking workouts Jailhouse, excellent Job on the 225x10 rep pr Deadlifts, that must have hurt!



Thanks bro!  ya I was in pain, it was gr8.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> oh, did i mention that we are having mexican tonight? that wasnt very nice was it? sorry. we are having chicken and salad, just like last night, and the night before and the night before that.
> 
> just keep doing what you are doing and it will get there. just dont overdo the cardio to the point that you are burning up that hard earned muscle.



Mexican  thats my shit (literally).  Ya I'm gunna calm down with the cardio a bit and I upped my cals and Ive noticed a difference quickly.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> general question about bulking... if you're bulking should you stop all cardio.  i mean since the plan is to put on weight, right?
> 
> no cardio at all?  or just tone it down?



OH nailed that one head on.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris rr*

BB incline bench
155x4
135x11
135x5
I over estimated my self at first.  I had a guy spotting me so my RI was lower than my usual

DB ohp
55x8
50x5
50x7

flat db press
70x9
70x9
706

shoulder press machine
160x8
150x8
140x8

cg bb flat bench
135x8
135x6

bw dips
14
11

---some rotary cuff work

Today wasn't that grate.  Next RR day I'm gunna lower the weight and do more reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> imo, i would just keep it really light, more of fat burning. my heart rate to burn fat is only suppose to get to 117. that is like walking on the tread mill at 3.3 mph. and an incline of 4 and i will only burn 225-250 cal in 45 minutes.
> so if you are taking in 3500 cal/day. i dont think it would really kill your progress.



 maybe do cardio 2-4 times a week depending on your bodytype.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> imo, i would just keep it really light, more of fat burning. my heart rate to burn fat is only suppose to get to 117. that is like walking on the tread mill at 3.3 mph. and an incline of 4 and i will only burn 225-250 cal in 45 minutes.
> so if you are taking in 3500 cal/day. i dont think it would really kill your progress.



hrmm, so then maybe my 6.5 mile at avg speed of 9.0 yesterday wasn't such a great idea for KEEPING my muscles....  gotcha.  i'm all about not killing myself on cardio anyway!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> cg bb flat bench
> 135x8
> 135x6



ooooo i'll bet those burned!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hrmm, so then maybe my 6.5 mile at avg speed of 9.0 yesterday wasn't such a great idea for KEEPING my muscles....  gotcha.  i'm all about not killing myself on cardio anyway!



wow dude that is an insane run.  You prolly burned a shit load of cals.  Id keep the running to a minimum like OH and Brutus said.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hrmm, so then maybe my 6.5 mile at avg speed of 9.0 yesterday wasn't such a great idea for KEEPING my muscles....  gotcha.  i'm all about not killing myself on cardio anyway!



ON A BULK!?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 9, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> ON A BULK!?



sorry, i'll _never_ do it again!  i swear!


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Good work JH.  If you were not too worried about keeping a lot of muscle, you could always try ultra low RI's, like a HIT workout, to help burn fat and improve conditioning.  That with some running, should cut you up pretty quick.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

Ive already lost a small amount of muscle this month.  Ive been adjusting my diet around and I finally think I found what works for me.  Ive just been eating extremely clean.  For protein lots of canned tuna, chicken, steak, eggs.  For carbs brown rice, rice cakes, and I'm limiting my bread intake to 2 pieces of wheat bread a day at max.  Ive been watching my EFAs a lot more carefully also, mostly with fish oil caps, peanut butter, and my canned tuna.    Also eating about a 1 pound of different types of veggies a day.  No liquid cals either.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

*back/bis shock*

*Super set Pull ups*
Behind neck/Regular
3/5
4/4
5/4
_total reps 25_

*Super set EZ bar curls*
Reverse/Regular
30LBS/60LBS 
15REP/10REP

40LBS/50LBS
10REP/6REP

*Drop set Horizontal Pull Machine*
100LBS/80LBS
15/12 
12/10
10/10

*Drop set Preacher Curl Machine*
50LBS/35LBS
10/9
8/8

*Super set Asst Pull Ups*
Close Grip
Palms in/Palms out
10/5

Wide Grip/Hammer Grip
10/5

*Cardio BB Shrugs*
135x65

cycled for 10 min HIT.

Sorry if this work out is hard to understand.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

My weight is at 169 today.  I think I wanna stay around this for the summer and work on burning the fat weight and building some more muscle weight.  I took some pics today I'm gunna post them after I figure out how to.  I took them by my self with a crappy phone cam, so there not perfect.


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2008)

well hopefully these wont be pics of your bathroom with a dirty mirror and underware on the floor.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

the other half said:


> well hopefully these wont be pics of your bathroom with a dirty mirror and underware on the floor.



lol unfortunately they are.  I cant figure out htf to load these things.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> well hopefully these wont be pics of your bathroom with a dirty mirror and underware on the floor.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 11, 2008)

wow JH, supersetted pullups at the opening of your w/o and back for another beating with assisted s/s pullups at the end!  holy shnikies!

drop setted row pulls, huh?  interesting, how many of the 100lb did you do before you dropped to 80lb?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow JH, supersetted pullups at the opening of your w/o and back for another beating with assisted s/s pullups at the end!  holy shnikies!
> 
> drop setted row pulls, huh?  interesting, how many of the 100lb did you do before you dropped to 80lb?



15, 12, 10.  Id do 100 till failure then quickly switch to 80 with no break.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 11, 2008)

*cardio*

6min HIT cycle
3 mile jog


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm interested to see how you're progressing on the cut, JH.  have you taken any pictures as of late?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i'm interested to see how you're progressing on the cut, JH.  have you taken any pictures as of late?



Ah, it coming along slowly.  Id like to get some better pics cuz these ones sux.  If some one could help me figure out how to post these pics that would be cool.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

*legs/abs shock*

Hack squats / Leg press super set
weight on both machines is 180
5 / 15
5 / 15
5 / 15
intense

Crunch machine / BW Decline sit ups superset
80lbsx20 / 15
Hanging leg raise / BW Decline sit ups superset
15 / 15
Hanging leg raise / Crunch machine super set
15 / 100lbsx10
nice

Standing Alt Leg Curl Drop set
30lbsx12 R&L, 25lbsx12 R&L   <----first set
35lbsx10 R&L, 30lbsx8 R&L     <------second set
killer

Standing Calf raise machine Drop set
140lbsx15, 100lbsx8    <----first set
140lbsx10, 100lbsx10  <-----second set

10 min elliptical


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

relaxed chest





best attempt at taking a back pic


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

wheels


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

These sux but this is where I'm at right now (@170ish), chest is relaxed.  Ill take better ones later.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah those pictures do kinda suck, but we get the drift anyway   You've got some pretty good development in your quads..


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks katt!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> relaxed chest



who is that?  soulja boy?
wow, you do have some good quad development.  i'm inspired.  i should post some pics of my legs too.  i haven't done that yet...


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

lol @ that soulja boy/flava flav picture.

You've got some real good size going on pal, very big upper body/traps. keep up the good work


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy shit JH, you need to cut down on those blunts, can hardly see you.....

Looking good dude.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

give me your arms


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the complements every one!!!  Thats flavor flav in that chest pick lol!


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2008)

didnt you date bridgette neilsen? sweet pics. always good to put a body to an avatar.  you really do look good. alot of progress and alot of potential.
keep hittin it hard.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 17, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris shock*

Thanks OH!

Ive been out of the gym for about 5 days and eating like shit.  This  was a shitty w/o.

DIPS / PUSH UPS SUPERSET
15/25
15/25
10/9

SEATED DB MILITARY PRESS DROP SET
50s/40s
7/3
4/4
4/4

BENCH DIPS / DIAMOND PUSH UP SUPERSETS
25/10
25/5

INCLINE BENCH MACHINE SUPERSET
135/115LBS
5/5
5/5
5/5

10 min elliptical


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

well dont worry, after reading alot of the journals, it seems that last weekend was the time to have fun eating. 

if we didnt faulter alittle bit we would all be insane.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks OH!
> 
> Ive been out of the gym for about 5 days and eating like shit.  This  was a shitty w/o.
> 
> ...



shitty w/o or not... this must've been intense on your tris.  no doubt.  hey, i ate crap over the weekend  (and so did sam!) so don't sweat it.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

It doesn't look that bad to me.. you shoulda had alot of energy with all the "carb-loading" you did.... lol


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya thanks guys. C it was intence but the problem was I only ate about 2 meals a day for the last 5 days or so


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> shitty w/o or not... this must've been intense on your tris.  no doubt.  hey, i ate crap over the weekend  (and so did sam!) so don't sweat it.



Hey - stop telling everyone my secrets 

Nice journal JH - and looking great in the pics


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya thanks guys. C it was intence but the problem was I only ate about 2 meals a day for the last 5 days or so


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

ahh, so you have the same issue I have... not eating enough..  that's a really tough one.  I have to really be diligent on the weekends to stick to my diet


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> ahh, so you have the same issue I have... not eating enough..  that's a really tough one.  I have to really be diligent on the weekends to stick to my diet



Christ - im the opposite. Food is my friend, well thats what the voices in my head keep telling me  . . . . .


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> ahh, so you have the same issue I have... not eating enough..  that's a really tough one.  I have to really be diligent on the weekends to stick to my diet



i hear ya there.  i usually sleep on on saturday and sunday missing my first 2 meals


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Workout doesnt look shitty to me, man. Good job JH!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey - stop telling everyone my secrets
> 
> Nice journal JH - and looking great in the pics



Hey Sam!  Thanks for the support!!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Workout doesnt look shitty to me, man. Good job JH!



Thanks Gaz!  I'm never happy with my stuff.  I guess I'm my own worse critic.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

*My Deal*

See for the last 3 weeks I still haven't found a new job after getting fired for my court shit.  Ive been so broke cuz of rent, utilities, car, insurance, etc I literally ran out of money to even eat.  I had 2 cup of noddles for the past 48 hours.  Thank god I got my mom to send me some money today and I was able to get some real food.  
My luck has kinda changed today and I got a call to come in for a job interview for a job with this moving company.  I know that I pretty much got it for sure.  Ill be doing some serious lifting for this job, but with the long hours it might interfere with my gym time so I dunno well see.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck with the interview Jailhouse and I hope things pickup for you pal! 

At least you would be getting a lot of conditioning with this new job once you get it


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Good luck with the interview Jailhouse and I hope things pickup for you pal!
> 
> At least you would be getting a lot of conditioning with this new job once you get it



Thanks Stan.  I think this job will help with leg and back development.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

*Back (power)*

DEAD LIFT
135X5
225X3
275X1
285X1 WEIGHT PR
225X5

WEIGHTED PULLUPS +20LBS
6
5
5+2 NEGATIVES
4+1 NEGATIVE

SEATED CABLE ROWS
200X6 WEIGHT PR
200X4
190X5

ALT DB CURLS
40LB DUMBBELLS
4 REP PR
4
5 REP PR

BB SHRUGS
225X8 REP PR
225X8
225X5

GRIPPER
145X 25 SEC HOLD WEIGHT PR
145X 5 REPS

15 MIN CYCLE HIT 30 SEC OFF 1 MIN ON

BODY WEIGHT 172

Fuckin awesome intensity with this work out.  
Ive decided not to use the straps I got.  I don't think I need them if I keep conditioning my grip, I haven't had any issues yet.  I think it'll be better for over all development in the long haul.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

Tremendous rows and Deads mate - grats on the PR's!

It would be cool if you got that job - i can imagine you deadlifting peoples furniture


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

Shit, thats a lotta PRs man. Good use of intensity techniques in there also. throwing in negatives is tough, lol.

And dont worry, being your own critic is the best thing. Keeps the ego in check.

Let us know how the job pans out


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Tremendous rows and Deads mate - grats on the PR's!
> 
> It would be cool if you got that job - i can imagine you deadlifting peoples furniture




Yeah, exactly Sam... I can see it...  "hm, you don't like where I put it?.. Well, how about here?"... *customer watches as he picks up the couch and throws against the other wall*


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

freakin' smashing, bro.  congrats on the PRs!  and after two days of noodles too!
i wish my gym had a gripper machine 

i'm with gaz.  give us the 411 on the job once you know.
btw, where is IM?


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

solid workout, your numbers are moving up, im gonna have to start upping my game now dam it. 

good luck, with all that life is throwing at you. just keep the head high and on straight. it will all workout for you.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Tremendous rows and Deads mate - grats on the PR's!
> 
> It would be cool if you got that job - i can imagine you deadlifting peoples furniture



Thanks Sam I was excited about going for 200 on the rows, I never thought the day would come honestly.
Ill defiantly be deadlifting every thing I can get my hands on if this job goes thru lol!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Shit, thats a lotta PRs man. Good use of intensity techniques in there also. throwing in negatives is tough, lol.
> 
> And dont worry, being your own critic is the best thing. Keeps the ego in check.
> 
> Let us know how the job pans out



Hell yes Gaz!!  It was a really intense one, I have crazy DOMS in my back especially my traps.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, exactly Sam... I can see it...  "hm, you don't like where I put it?.. Well, how about here?"... *customer watches as he picks up the couch and throws against the other wall*



Lol Ive never really been the careful type either!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> freakin' smashing, bro.  congrats on the PRs!  and after two days of noodles too!
> i wish my gym had a gripper machine
> 
> i'm with gaz.  give us the 411 on the job once you know.
> btw, where is IM?



The day of this work out I actually got money from my mom for some good food.  Ive got all my regular foods now, enough for a while to!
IM is Iron Magazine.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> solid workout, your numbers are moving up, im gonna have to start upping my game now dam it.
> 
> good luck, with all that life is throwing at you. just keep the head high and on straight. it will all workout for you.



lol ya right, you can over head press me for reps prolly.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

I went for the interview today, and it went well.  BUT!!!!  They made me take a drug test right there during the interview.  I knew they were gunna test me but I thought I would drive to another lab for that.  I was gunna have my friend that looks like me piss for me.  Its really a 50/50 chance for me to pass that, drugs usually run right thru my system so I dunno.  I just hope a failing drug test doesn't fuck up my chance for a security clearance once I'm eligible for the military.


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I went for the interview today, and it went well. BUT!!!! They made me take a drug test right there during the interview. I knew they were gunna test me but I thought I would drive to another lab for that. I was gunna have my friend that looks like me piss for me. Its really a 50/50 chance for me to pass that, drugs usually run right thru my system so I dunno. I just hope a failing drug test doesn't fuck up my chance for a security clearance once I'm eligible for the military.


 
When did you stop smoking weed?

Coke, X etc.... are water soluble and will be out of the system within days, but weed has a half life of 30 days or something like that.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

goob said:


> When did you stop smoking weed?
> 
> Coke, X etc.... are water soluble and will be out of the system within days, but weed has a half life of 30 days or something like that.



I had a crazy st pattys day I don't even remember what I did, but I'm sure its not gunna help out my situation.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I had a crazy st pattys day I don't even remember what I did, but I'm sure its not gunna help out my situation.



Good luck with the test man maybe you didnt smoke at the party.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

not to sound like a parent, but you are the only one that can control where you are headed.  we see by how hard you are  hitting the weights that you have the abitlity to be responsible and know what your priorities are, you just have to take that next step and say no sometimes.

but also just like a parent, we are here to support you and help how ever we can to keep you in the right frame of mind.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> we see by how hard you are  hitting the weights that you have the abitlity to be responsible and know what your priorities are, you just have to take that next step and say no sometimes.



yeah, bro we're here for you.

when i started working out it was right when i stopped smoking.  i knew i was going to gain weight, so i headed that problem off by working out.  as i was on the treadmill huffing and puffing and eventually seeing progress after months of lifting i realized.. as corny as it sounds.. that working out was my anti-drug 

whatever your drug is, mine was tobacco, you gotta find it and use it if you ever wanna beat it.

in 5 days it'll be 3.5 years since i quit smoking.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I had a crazy st pattys day I don't even remember what I did, but I'm sure its not gunna help out my situation.


 
Yeah, if you smoked a reasonable amount, how can I put this...you're fucked.  However, if it was just X, or columbian marchin powder, you will probably be ok.  Good luck son.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 20, 2008)

I know guys, thanks for the concern.  I know what I gotta do now, quit every thing cold turkey (except a little beer now a than).  I'm just gunna focus on getting thru my lease at the end of Aug, work, and hitting the iron.  I have to many bad influences in my life, I'm gunna start trimming the fat.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 20, 2008)

*legs/abs power*

BB BACK SQUATS
135X5
205X3
225X2
245X1
255X1 PR 5PDS
225X3
Went deep for all of these, except 255 not quite atg.

HANGING LEG RAISE / DECLINE SITUPS +25LBS SUPERSET
15/15
10/10

SEATED CALF RASIE
155X6 PR
155X10 PR
155X10

LYING HAM CURL
180X5 PR
180X3
170X5

15 MIN HIIT CYCLE

BW-168


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> HANGING LEG RAISE / DECLINE SITUPS +25LBS SUPERSET
> 15/15
> 10/10



yowzaa, those must've hurt!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope you passed the drugs test pal!

Nice job on the squats PR!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks dudes!!!  This has been such a shitty week as far as my financial situation, but one of the best lifting weeks Ive ever had.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 21, 2008)

*chest/shoulders/tris power*

BB DECLINE BENCH PRESS
BARX3 (WU)
135X5   \/
185X2   \/
205X5 PR WEIGHT
185X7 PR REPS
185X5
185X5

BB STANDING MILITARY PRESS
135X3
135X3
135XMISS
technically not a pr but this was the most strict form Ive ever used on these

WEIGHTED DIPS BW+60
6 PR WEIGHT
5
4

WEIGHTED PUSH UPS BW+45
12
12
11
fist time ever doing these.  I used a backpack to put the weight in.

SHOULDER PRESS MACHINE
190X3
180X3

SKULL CRUSHERS
80X3
80X3

15 MIN ON ELLIPTICAL

BW=168

Wow intensity is a mother fucker


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 21, 2008)

*A Cold One for my IM family*







Have a good holiday all!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

so?? did ya get the job?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

Didn't get the job 
I'm about to hit the gym ill explain more later.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

Well good work on those Dips man 60 pounds is excellent. Fuck that job they don't realize how good of an employee they missed.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice bench mate, 205 x 5 on decline is very impressive in my books!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Well good work on those Dips man 60 pounds is excellent. Fuck that job they don't realize how good of an employee they missed.



Ya, I'm just like fuck it.  It really was a shitty job any way, over 15 hr days, no real breaks, so ill just keep lookin.

Those dips really did hit hard.  I'm focusing on adding weight to regular bw exercises for a while.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice bench mate, 205 x 5 on decline is very impressive in my books!



Thanks Stan!  You wouldn't believe how much easy decline is.  I still had some CRAZY DOMS from that work out.  Next power chest day I'm gunna try for 205 on a flat.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 24, 2008)

*back/bis rr*

WARM UP DEADS
135X10
225X6

PEDLAY ROWS
95X12
115X12
115X10
never did these

HANG CLEANS
95X9
95X9
never did these

LAT PULL DOWNS
120X13
120X12
110X10

GOOD MORNINGS
135X11 (SLIGHT BEND) REP PR
135X10 (STIFF LEG)

10 MIN CYCLE

I tried a lot of new things today so I kept the weight vary low so I could get used to the form.  Hang cleans are awesome, I could feel them in my forearms, biceps, and traps.  I was almost trembling when I was done even with the low weight, cant weight to get heaver on these.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

gj on trying out the hang cleans!  great compound exercise!
definitely want to try those when my shoulder is better.


----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2008)

Good job JH. How did you like the hang cleans, deceptively tiring.  Hit you more than you realise. Wierdly, it's not that much harder to clean the weight overhead on the up thrust.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

new exercises are always fun, AT FIRST.

hope things are going well.
you got food in the fridge right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

JH its a bad idea to do hang cleans for more than 5 reps its a complex movement that requires your full concentration.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Squats
135x10
185x10
175x7
155x10
Seat calf raise
140x20
140x17
Leg press
270x10,5,3
270x10 with negs
Calf raise on leg press
180x25
180x25
crunch machine
100x18
10012


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh-i just ate my last piece of real food today

B-thanks for that info.  Do you have any tips on form?

Goob-hang cleans really hit!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Oh-i just ate my last piece of real food today



huh??  last piece of real food?  are you ok?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya, I just haven't worked in 4 weeks so money is tight right now.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Not good man - you should get a job in Burger King then you could scarf down loads of burgers when no-one is looking.

Well that's what i'd do


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya, I just haven't worked in 4 weeks so money is tight right now.


 
You could always sell your body to well-healed, lonely business women in the autum of their seasons.  THey'd pay good money to see the 'jailor'


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol, ya I got some things lined up.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 28, 2008)

Hows it going Jailhouse? any luck on the job front?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

yea, man.  how's kicks?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

hey, man just checkin' in on ya.


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

Jailhouse is maybe becomming a self-fufilling-name???????????

Where the fuck are you Mr house?


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 17, 2008)

Whats up guys

Ive had a crazy 2-3 weeks.  Long story short I finally hit rock bottom and had to move back with my mom.  Ive been here for about a week or 2.  

I just got a membership to a 24hr gym in this area.  its fukkin huge with almost new equipment.  Makes me think my old gym was pretty raw with ripped up old stuff but more useful at the same time.  Ive started up again on Monday doing some random stuff, felt weak.

Ill be trying some new stuff with p rr s.  I'm also gunna start taking creatine the first of May, hopefully ill get my strength back to were it was.  I'm pissed cuz I was doing good on my cut.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

JH!  dude!  glad you're back.  

don't worry about getting back into the groove, man.  you're dedicated and have a lot of drive.  i know you'll be kickin' ass from day 1


----------



## the other half (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, if you would have been gone for another week, you would have been classified as a "noob" when you came back.

good to have you back, started to think that you had really taken a job with goob, and were lost in the mountians of south america becoming a lil bitch for some drug smuggling ring, and being used as a sex toy for their donkeys.

good luck with the start of the "new" chapter. just remember, think twice and only do it is in your "best  interest". you have a lot going for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2008)

JH you stay with us now and keep giving it your all.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2008)

It's good to hear that you're still at it, man!

Just remember, you only lose if you give up.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> good to have you back, started to think that you had really taken a job with goob, and were lost in the mountians of south america becoming a lil bitch for some drug smuggling ring, and being used as a sex toy for their donkeys.



Isn't that Gaz's job?? 

Welcome back JH - it's good to see you again. Dont' worry, that muscle knows what's good for it. You'll be back on track in no time


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> good to have you back, started to think that you had really taken a job with goob, and were lost in the mountians of south america becoming a lil bitch for some drug smuggling ring, and being used as a sex toy for their donkeys.
> 
> .


 
....who said he's not part of the cartel?


Welcome back JH, now you'll be able to go head to head against Stan, he was looking forward to the competition.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome back JH, I thought you may have gotten scared of our little competition 

Just joking man, glad your back anyhow! we'll have to get things moving with our little friendly competition.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks alot every one!  I'm doing some random stuff right now just to get used to the equipment in the new gym I'm at down here.  I hate the cable machines here, they go in increments of 20 lbs.

Ill be ready to start next week Stan, should be good.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the 2nd and last week of operation *Get Off Ass*. I'm currently focusing on getting used to form and some new moves like SLDL.  I'm also lowering the weights dramatically for RR week.  My spread  looks like this

LOWER-HAMS
UPPER-CHEST
LOWER-QUAD
UPPER-BACK


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> This is the 2nd and last week of operation *Get Off Ass*. I'm currently focusing on getting used to form and some new moves like SLDL.  I'm also lowering the weights dramatically for RR week.  My spread  looks like this
> 
> LOWER-HAMS
> UPPER-CHEST
> ...



sounds like a plan!  looking forward to tracking with you again.


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

*horizantal push/pull 5/2/08*

Im trying this horz/vert thing cuz it looks awsome.  This first work out is completely wrong tho.  Next time will be right.

wieghted CG pull ups +25
4
4
3

BB OHP
135x3
135x3
135x2
bb upright rows
80x4
90x4
100x4
wieghted dips +35
5
5
5

BB Back squats
135x3
205x2
255x1
225x4
135x5

This was easy.  I know I wasn't supposed to do legs, I didn't know.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

Vertical........ works for me.  

Good numbers JH, despite the short term incarcination in a Mexican prison for trafficking and general abusive behaviour.  We will look down on that in your annual appraisal y'know.

Hows things?


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

*legs ham domanit*

Deadlift
135x5
205x2
255x1
275x1
295x1 pr (felt easy to)
255x4

Good mornings
135x4
155x2
165x2 pr (also felt easy)
135x4

preacher curl
65x5
65x5
65x5
65x5

leg press
360x8
360x8
360x8

incline db curls
30x5
30x5
30x5
30x5

felt gr8 3 plates so close!


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Vertical........ works for me.
> 
> Good numbers JH, despite the short term incarcination in a Mexican prison for trafficking and general abusive behaviour.  We will look down on that in your annual appraisal y'know.
> 
> Hows things?



lol things are goin nice.  I'm chillin at the moms house.  Still no job but I'm not in a hurry.  
  I'm talkin talkin to a few recruiters, I still have 10 months, 6 college credits, and a little debt to take care of before I can get in.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

Hey, you're doing it! That's great!

Okay, a few things. One, ditch the upright rows and sub in either hang cleans or  military press, split jerks, push presses or heavy arnies.  Your RC will thank me in 10 years. I'll send it my address at that time, it can send me flowers, I'm partial to lilacs...

Also, if you can stomach them, try front squats instead of leg presses.

Also, try your preacher curls one arm at a time with dumbbells. TOTALLY different and way better movement.

Nice looking GMs!


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

Built said:


> Hey, you're doing it! That's great!
> 
> Okay, a few things. One, ditch the upright rows and sub in either hang cleans or  military press, split jerks, push presses or heavy arnies.  Your RC will thank me in 10 years. I'll send it my address at that time, it can send me flowers, I'm partial to lilacs...
> 
> ...




Thanks for looking Built!  Ill make the changes.
For tomorrows Horizontal day I was gunna do it like this  

1st push
BB decline bench press

1st pull
Seated Cable Rows

2nd push
weighted pushups

2nd pull
chest supported t rows

End with some calf and ab work

How does that look?

My goals are to get stronger on my big 3.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

1st push
BB decline bench press ** good choice

1st pull
Seated Cable Rows ** not great for a heavy compound. How about rack pulls,  or bent over rows, pendlay rows... or even off the floor deads? 

2nd push
weighted pushups ** okay-ish, but low incline dumbbell press might be a better choice - unilateral work is great for a second movement. I do these with bands so they get heavier as I increase the push. Hits tris a bit too. 

2nd pull
chest supported t rows ** this is fine. Another option I like here is one arm dumbbell rows, same reason as above for low incline dumbbell presses - unilateral work

End with some calf and ab work ** pick a standing or a seated calf here. If you do standing, go one leg at a time, 10-rep sets, pause 3 seconds at the bottom of each rep. If you go seated, do standing on vertical day and do the seated in 12-15 rep sets. Same pause. 

For ab work, stick to the 8 rep range, do 3 sets of something weighted.


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

uh-oh, built's helping you now?  stan's gonna have a run for his money now.  

the baby got back split is good, huh?  
good to see you back in action, bro.


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

Built said:


> 1st push
> *BB decline bench press *** good choice
> 
> 1st pull
> ...


Thanks B!


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> uh-*oh, built's helping you now*?  stan's gonna have a run for his money now.
> 
> the baby got back split is good, huh?
> good to see you back in action, bro.



ya cant wait to see how it helps my big 3


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

If you're working on your big three, although this may help you, a powerlifting protocol incorporating conjugated will likely help you more.

What specifically are your goals - pure strength, or do you also have physique goals?


----------



## JailHouse (May 3, 2008)

Built said:


> If you're working on your big three, although this may help you, a powerlifting protocol incorporating conjugated will likely help you more.
> 
> What specifically are your goals - pure strength, or do you also have physique goals?



I'm pretty close to were I wanna be in strength.  I wanna Bench 225, deadlift 315, and squat 275.  I also wanna be able to run 4 miles straght by the end of summer, its still cold out side so I'm waiting toward the end of May to start that goal.  currently my lifts are bench 205, dead 295, squat 255.  

I dont have a real physique goal.  I recently got off a cut and did good, I got down to 163pds at the lowest.  Right now I'm floating around 170-173pds @ 10%ish BF most of the time.  I'm eating around mantince level for my cals.  I'm also gunna start taking creatine monohydrate at the end of May if that means any thing.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

Ah, you're a bit more of a generalist than a powerlifter or a bodybuilder. Excellent. So am I. 

You can start building your endurance base and heart stroke now, with very little effort. 

Have you read my cardio article? If you scroll to the end, there's a sample month integrated right into this lifting split. You can pick and choose among the modalities, but I'd highly recommend the hill repeats to build your heart stroke up very quickly. I think you'll be amazed at how quickly your work capacity comes up with this.


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

Built said:


> Ah, you're a bit more of a generalist than a powerlifter or a bodybuilder. Excellent. So am I.
> 
> You can start building your endurance base and heart stroke now, with very little effort.
> 
> Have you read my cardio article? If you scroll to the end, there's a sample month integrated right into this lifting split. You can pick and choose among the modalities, but I'd highly recommend the hill repeats to build your heart stroke up very quickly. I think you'll be amazed at how quickly your work capacity comes up with this.



Generalist would be a good way to put it.  I like to mix things up often, it keeps things fun.  I usually to 15-20 min of cardio at the end of my work outs.  I'm gunna look thru that cardio article tonight, thanks B!


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

*horizantal push/pull 5/4*

DECLINE BB BENCH PRESS
135X5
185X2
205X1
210X2 PR
210X2
195X4

RACK DEADS (PINS @ BOTTOM OF KNEES)
135X5
225X5
315X5 PR
315X2
225X4

DECLINE SIT UPS
BW+25
10, 10, 10

INCLINE DB PRESS
70sX 7, 5, 4, 3

ONE ARM DB ROWS 
50s LEFT AND RIGHT X 5, 5, 5, 5

SEATED CALF RAISE 10 SEC PAUSE AT BOTTOM AND TOP
90X 10, 10, 9

I should be able to pull 315 from off the floor easy next time I try.  Grip is keeping up with no problems. 
This is a awesome program.  Its easy to move from set to set with out worn muscles.


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

Lookin real strong JH.  Great deads!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

For tomorrow I was thinking about doing this 

1st
BB back squats

2nd
BB hack squat old school style

3rd
skull crushers

4th
db deadlifts

5th
db OH ext.

Built??


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Lookin real strong JH.  Great deads!!



Thanks goob!


----------



## Built (May 4, 2008)

I'm so glad you're liking this workout! I find the same thing - work capacity remains high since you can so easily alternate between push and pull

Now, for the next workout, how about this: 

1st
BB back squats 5x5

2nd
BB hack squat old school style 3x8 **note to self, gotta try these again soon

3rd
skull crushers 3-5x5

4th
db deadlifts **How about split squats here? Or walking lunges? 3x8-12 per leg

5th
db OH ext. 3x8


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm so glad you're liking this workout! I find the same thing - work capacity remains high since you can so easily alternate between push and pull
> 
> Now, for the next workout, how about this:
> 
> ...



I was thinking of doing these cuz I haven't done them in a LONG time.  

+1 for another real hack squat fan!

Just out of curiosity how are your culinary skills B??


----------



## Built (May 4, 2008)

I like the old-school, ghetto moves. Oly bar corner presses, rack pulls, T-bars, Pendlays, bench dips, hacks... ahhh the good stuff never changes.

My culinary skills are outstanding. <-note obvious lack of humility

Why do you ask?


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

Built said:


> I like the old-school, ghetto moves. Oly bar corner presses, rack pulls, T-bars, Pendlays, bench dips, hacks... ahhh the good stuff never changes.
> 
> My culinary skills are outstanding. <-note obvious lack of humility
> 
> Why do you ask?



cuz you looked riped as hell in the avatar.  That is you right?  
I wish I could cook a half way decent tasting meal, I pretty much gave up eating for taste lol.


----------



## Built (May 4, 2008)

That is indeed me. It's me in my profile pic too. 

And thanks! 

I still don't see the connection between being ripped and culinary skills. Humour me?


----------



## nadirmg (May 4, 2008)

if culinary skills are related to being ripped i should be looking waaaay better than i do now.  my cooking is damn good.    maybe pride goes with being a good cook, yea, built?


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

Built said:


> That is indeed me. It's me in my profile pic too.
> 
> And thanks!
> 
> I still don't see the connection between being ripped and culinary skills. Humour me?



I guess there is no connection.  But instead of running to subway or something you could cook at tasty healthy balanced meal.  Ive never been able to get my bf that low to be able to see abs like that.
You look amazing in your pics.  got any more??


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

I found some of your pics on your home page.  
Damn your the definition of defined   Do you compete?


----------



## Built (May 4, 2008)

Thank you! <blushes>

No, never competed. 

Nothing against it, but really, isn't competing all about focusing your life around your training and diet for months on end, only to get on stage for ninety seconds?

I mean, all that work, for a minute and a half - of VANITY?



Sorry. I'm pretty much vain ALL the time. A minute and a half just doesn't have enough pull for me. 

Seriously, thank you. I never quite managed to get the legs ripped up. If I can manage that, I'll consider getting dressed for the big dance. Might be kinda cool to experience that, even just once.


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

Built said:


> Thank you! <blushes>
> 
> No, never competed.
> 
> ...



I think you should and make a journal for your prep so we can steal your work outs lol.  You really do look alot better than alot of the competitors Ive seen.


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

*legs quad*

BB Back squats
225x5
225x4
205x5
205x5
205x5

Hack squats
140x8
140x8
140x8

skull crushers
75x5
75x5
75x5
75x5
75x5

Walking DB lunges with 35s
Lost count.  These were way harder than I thought they would be

OH DB EXT
35x8
45x8
50x8

The squats were tuff.  This was a hard session, thats the last time I listen to you Built lol.


----------



## Built (May 5, 2008)

Thanks jailhouse! 

RE the workouts, well, you're documenting the same process I use. 

So are a few people on here. I'll be interested to see how my little victims fare... <muahahahahahahahahaha!>

PS you saying you're getting your ass whupped by a tiny, leetle gurl?

<giggles>


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

*vert*

Ok for tomorrow I was thinking like this

1st
seated BB OHP

2nd
wighted pull ups

3rd
wighted dips

4th
db shrugs

5th
front squats

ABS
hanging leg raises

Calfs
standing calf machine?

????


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

Built said:


> Thanks jailhouse!
> 
> RE the workouts, well, you're documenting the same process I use.
> 
> ...



LMAO! the only reason would be cuz I would let you! hahah


----------



## Built (May 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ok for tomorrow I was thinking like this
> 
> 1st
> seated BB OHP
> ...




This is meant to be vertical push pull day, right?

You will need roughly the following:
Heavy 5x5 shoulder
higher rep 3x8 shoulder

Heavy 5x5 chins
higher rep 3x8 lat work

abs and calves

PS meant to say: walking lunges are humbling. Try using a barbell so your hands don't feel like falling off toward the end - although that IS excellent grip conditioning if you're so inclined. I do mine with a 95-lb barbell when I do 'em.


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

Built said:


> This is meant to be vertical push pull day, right?
> 
> You will need roughly the following:
> Heavy 5x5 shoulder
> ...




ya I know I was joking, you would beat me tho.  I need to start doing lunges.


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

Built said:


> PS you saying you're getting your ass whupped by a tiny, leetle gurl?



she's a tough taskmaster, isn't she?  
and her most fearsome weapon is ridicule.  

but results speak for themselves.


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> BB Back squats
> 225x5
> 225x4
> 205x5
> ...


good looking workout, but man is your ass going to hurt. i hope you have a rope hanging from the ceiling in the bathroom so that you can get yourself up and down off the shitter.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Good work JH! Im on the get ripped and strong wagon right now cant wait till i can get big again.


----------



## StanUk (May 6, 2008)

Jailhouse, hows it goin man? Your numbers are looking good pal, nice work on the deads.


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Nice workout!

I should try those walking lunges some day...   some day..


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Your still a strong mofo Jailhose.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> she's a tough taskmaster, isn't she?
> and her most fearsome weapon is ridicule.
> 
> but results speak for themselves.



I can handle the ridicule, its the work outs that are scary.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> good looking workout, but man is your ass going to hurt. i hope you have a rope hanging from the ceiling in the bathroom so that you can get yourself up and down off the shitter.



My ass has been sore all day (no homo)


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work JH! Im on the get ripped and strong wagon right now cant wait till i can get big again.



You should be good to go with with the heavy objects your lifting.  I'm still behind, ill be there soon (maybe).


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Jailhouse, hows it goin man? Your numbers are looking good pal, nice work on the deads.



After taking some time off the deads feel better.  This should be a good summer for getting stronger.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Nice workout!
> 
> I should try those walking lunges some day...   some day..



They are intense.  I'm gunna put them in my quad w/o for a few weeks.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

goob said:


> Your still a strong mofo Jailhose.



Thanks goob!  I haven't partyed at all since moving back home.  I have nothing to do but go to the gym.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

*vert*

seated BB OHP
135x5
135x3
120x5
115x5
115x5

hanging leg raise
8, 8, 8

chin ups
bw+25x5
bw+25x5
bw+15x5
bw+15x4
bw+10x5

Smith machine shrugs
225x5
275x5
275x5
245x5
245x5

Arnold press db
40sX8,8,7

Behind head lat pull down
120x8
100x8
100x8

DB shrugs
70Sx8
75Sx8
80Sx8

Calf stand machine W/negs 10 sec holds at top and bottom
90x8
90x8
90x8

Gr8 w/o.  I couldn't move my arms at the end.  weight is 173pds.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

j-ho.  sweet w/o, bro!  how'd you like those weighted chins?  
and you're right.  the workouts are scary.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> j-ho.  sweet w/o, bro!  how'd you like those weighted chins?
> and you're right.  the workouts are scary.



5x5 weighted chins are suicide, I enjoyed them.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

when i do mine i'm like:

"nnnnoooooONE*gasp*c'monbitTWO*puff*sssshiiiTHREE*wheeze*mmmmotherFOUR*gasp*oouoaaauooFIVE"

it's kinda of love-hate thing.


----------



## Built (May 6, 2008)

Weighted chins are the SHIT! Nice work on getting through them!

I will urge you to avoid behind the neck pulldowns though. Have you tried one-arm lat pulldowns? If not, please do. You will find you will get all the benefit you think you're supposed to have with wide grip/behind the neck pulls, except that 1. These actually DELIVER  and 2. they won't trash your rotator cuff. Trust me when I tell you how much you'll miss your rotator cuffs when they're gone.

See, the problem with wider-than-shoulder grip and or behind-the-neck lat pulldowns is that although it APPEARS to pull you OUT, it only does this part at the rotator cuff. As you pull down, you really can't get much ROM at the bottom - so your RC takes the strain and, sadly, actually protects the lat from having to do much work, since the direction of the pull is now partially horizontal instead of vertical. 

Now do this same movement with one arm. Notice how you can crunch the elbow fully into your side as you complete the pull. Felt my first lat pumps doing those. Try 'em! I use the "stirrup" attachment. 

You ever do power cleans?


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

Built said:


> Weighted chins are the SHIT! Nice work on getting through them!
> 
> I will urge you to avoid behind the neck pulldowns though. Have you tried one-arm lat pulldowns? If not, please do. You will find you will get all the benefit you think you're supposed to have with wide grip/behind the neck pulls, except that 1. These actually DELIVER  and 2. they won't trash your rotator cuff. Trust me when I tell you how much you'll miss your rotator cuffs when they're gone.
> 
> ...



You've got me interested in the one arm pull downs.  Ive never tried them, I'm trying to find a video to see how the form is.

Ive always wanted to get serious about O lifts but I'm worried about form.  I might get a personal trainer for a week or 2 to help me out in learning them.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

WORKOUTZ.COM - Back Exercises - Lat Pulldowns (One Arm)

are these what your talking about? Could I do reverse grip?


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

*2morrow*

Ham day

1st
Good mornings 
5x5

2nd
deads 
3x8

3rd
Alt DB preacher curls 
5x5

4th
front squats Olympic style
3x8

5th
concentration curls
3x8

bUi1T?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Built (May 6, 2008)

Tomorrow - 

RDLs 5x5
GMs 3x8 

Oly fronts 3x8

Standing bicep curls 5x5
Dumbbell preachers 3x8 one arm at a time.

That vid, that's the ones. I go a lot heavier than he does though.


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

Built said:


> Tomorrow -
> 
> RDLs 5x5
> GMs 3x8
> ...


----------



## Built (May 6, 2008)

<blows kisses>


----------



## JailHouse (May 6, 2008)

<accepts kiss gratefully>


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

hey none of that stuff in here, this is about the iron, not the women!!!!!!!

tough lookin workouts, if you guys start making to much progress, she is gonna start charging you a trainers fee.

its good to have that knowledge and experience at your fingertips.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

Built said:


> <blows kisses>


 
That's plural.

**Goob navigates his position so that the kisses head.....er .....southwards......***


----------



## Built (May 7, 2008)

So goob, you live in Australia?


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

Built said:


> So goob, you live in Australia?


 
Why do you ask?

Must be the exemplirary usage of the English language and impecable manners?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2008)

Good shoulder work and chins JH! We'll be the same weight in like 2 weeks.


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

Built said:


> So goob, you live in Australia?



A lot of IMers wounder this.  We may never know.


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good shoulder work and chins JH! We'll be the same weight in like 2 weeks.



Thanks BG.  I'm hoping to get alot stronger this summer man.  You'll look way leaner than me at 170-175, good luck on that.


----------



## JailHouse (May 7, 2008)

*hams*

RDl
135xwu
245x5
255x5
245x5
235x5
225x5
Good Mornings
135x8
135x8
135x8
O style front squats
185x Fail
135x8
115x8
95x8
bb curls
70x5
70x5
80x5
70x5
70x5
single arm db preachers
15x8 left, right
20x8 left, right
20x8 left, right

I dunno if I should love you or hate you Built!

I used to be able to front squat 185 for reps.  Extremely exhausting volume here.  This makes me think my w/os before were complete shit.


----------



## nadirmg (May 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Extremely exhausting volume here.  This makes me think my w/os before were complete shit.



i know mine were shit.

great, w/o!  we're gonna be in pain tomorrow - thank goodness tomorrow's a day off from the gym for me


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

Great workouts...   

'nother one "Built by Built"

Should get t-shirts made up..


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

..  or one with attitude...

BUILT THIS!

LOL...  I should be in marketing..


----------



## Built (May 8, 2008)

Oooh, keep 'em coming!


----------



## goob (May 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> A lot of IMers wounder this. We may never know.


 
Why do people think I am Australian?

The debonaire charm? Suave and articulate prose?


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

Thanks guys

For some reason I picture goob being from the UK lol.


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

*Horz*

Todays work out was all fucked.  My sister and her friend wanted to lift with me so that slowed me down. The gym was packed today, damn 24 hr gyms.

DECLINE BB BENCH PRESS
135X5 WARM UP
195X5
195X5
200X5<--MY sister fucked up putting the weights on the bar so there was 75 on one side and 80 on the other.
195x5

INCLINE DB BENCH PRESS
70X8
60X8
60X7

BENT ROWS
95X5
95X5
95X5
115X5
115X5
Ive only done bent rows one other time.  I dont feel comfortable with my form on these I was supposed to do rack deads here but the rack had a fuckin line.

ONE ARM DB ROWS
55X8
55X8
55X8
Kinda tuff, it felt like I was moving my body a little to much toward the end

DECLINE CRUNCH BW+25
10
10
10

I wanted to do seated calf press but there was a line
But the good news was the rack was finally empty

RACK DEADS
315X5
295X5
275X5
245X5
245X5

Since every thing else was all fucked up I decided to throw in some speed bench pressing since Ive never tried them and that was the only thing open.

SPEED BB FLAT BENCH
185x3 <--over estimated my self
165x12
135x12

Speed bench was cool.  My sis and her friend wanna wo with me some more now


----------



## Built (May 8, 2008)

Why the decline bench, Jailhouse? Trying for more tricep work, or just to switch it up?


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

Built said:


> Why the decline bench, Jailhouse? Trying for more tricep work, or just to switch it up?



From what Ive been told decline isolate the chest.  Not true??


----------



## the other half (May 8, 2008)

how bout "BUILT BUILT TOUGH"


----------



## Built (May 8, 2008)

<giggles like a little schoolgirl and blows her cover>


----------



## Built (May 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> From what Ive been told decline isolate the chest.  Not true??



Hmmm. Okay, here's my take on pressing.

They ALL hit tris and pecs, okay? And front delts. (and other stuff, but these are the big ones).

Now. 

Powerlifters work that "arch", right? Why? Because it shortens the ROM and increases tricep involvement.

So you do 'em on a decline - basically you're already there - more tricep. 

Meanwhile, LOTS of guys SWEAR by low incline work to hit the "upper chest" - which doesn't actually exist. But they get these killer pecs...

So here's my take on it.

When you press on the flat, the arch turns it into a decline. For a lot of guys, this turns them into tricep pressers and they put up big numbers - but whine about their pecs not growing.

When these guys press on a low incline, arch turns it into... wait for it... a FLAT! Voila - pec involvement!

We all have our own personal geometries. Mine favours low incline work.


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation B.  I have noticed a difference in my pecs sense doing decline tho.  
I really like the incline db press too, the rom feels like it hitting the chest perfect.  The crappy thing for me is my gym only has one incline station for db use and its to high imo.  i took a pic I'm gunna post here. <warning-it was takin by my same crappy camera phone.>


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

2 months ago







today







relaxed


----------



## Built (May 8, 2008)

Nice work! You look great!


----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (May 8, 2008)

thanks built!


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Even though those pics are of a crappy quality, I can still _easily_ see the fat loss.  That's a damn fine job, JailHouse!


----------



## countryboy (May 9, 2008)

Great progress!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Even though those pics are of a crappy quality, I can still _easily_ see the fat loss.  That's a damn fine job, JailHouse!





countryboy said:


> Great progress!!



Thanks for the motivation guys!!!


----------



## JailHouse (May 9, 2008)

*quad dominat*

BB BACK SQUATS
135X5 WARM UP

225X5
225X5  up one rep from last time
205X5
205X5
205X5

HACK SQUATS
150X8 PR +10PDS
150X8
150X8

BACKLESS CRUNCH STATION (new station at my gym that I wanted to try out)
25 20 10

DB SLDL
50X8
50X8
50X8

SKULL CRUSHERS
80X5  up 5pds from last time
75x5
75x5
75x5
75x5

DB TRI OH EXT
50X8 
55x 8 up 5pds from last time
50x8

This was good.  Every thing is starting to feel easy, im gunna take things slow.  BW is @ 174pds today.


----------



## goob (May 9, 2008)

Great workout Mr House.  Badass weights dude.

Also, looking ready to slay the laydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!  Top job.


----------



## goob (May 9, 2008)

Built said:


> <giggles like a little schoolgirl and blows her cover>


 
I have that effect.....


----------



## JailHouse (May 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout Mr House.  Badass weights dude.
> 
> Also, looking ready to slay the laydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!  Top job.



I hope


----------



## nadirmg (May 9, 2008)

wow, J-Ho.  Nice stuff, man!  numbers are looking great and you obviously have made some marked progress while on your cut.  just in time for summer


----------



## goob (May 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> For some reason I picture goob being from the UK lol.


 
Why do you think that?


----------



## JailHouse (May 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow, J-Ho.  Nice stuff, man!  numbers are looking great and you obviously have made some marked progress while on your cut.  just in time for summer



thats nad!



goob said:


> Why do you think that?



Just a wild guess really.  I'm I even on the right Continent?


----------



## JailHouse (May 10, 2008)

Bb Seated Ohp
135x5
135x4
120x5
120x5
115x4 +1 Assisted

Arnold Press Db
40s X 8, 7, 7

Weighted Pull Ups
25x5
25x3
15x4
10x5
5x4

One Arm Lat Pull Downs
40pd Left And Right
8, 8, 8

Bb Shrugs
225x 8, 8, 8

Hanging Leg Raise
8, 8, 8

Alt Seated Calf Raise
45lb Left And Right Calfs
10
10
10


----------



## Built (May 10, 2008)

Workout looks great! How did it feel?


----------



## JailHouse (May 10, 2008)

I was worn out by the time I got to the pull ups so they suffered.  I felt those one arm pull downs just like you told me so I'm gunna keep those for sure.  Tomorrow I'm hitting the hams.  Any suggestions B?


----------



## Built (May 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I was worn out by the time I got to the pull ups so they suffered.  I felt those one arm pull downs just like you told me so I'm gunna keep those for sure.  Tomorrow I'm hitting the hams.  Any suggestions B?





Built said:


> Tomorrow -
> 
> RDLs 5x5
> GMs 3x8
> ...



If you have a GHR, you could sub those for the GMs.
Try this for biceps:
3-5 sets of 5-rep heavy alternating bicep curls (do 'em standing, cheat 'em up a tiny bit and focus on the negs)

then 3 supersets of 8-reps each of these: 


moderate incline bench bicep curls: lie back on the bench, let your arms open down with the dumbbells at the same time under good control (trust me on this, you can tear a bicep off the bone if the weight is heavy enough and you open too fast) and curl them both up at the same time
close grip lat pulldowns with your back RAMROD straight. Seated. 

The way this works is as follows: 
You work the muscle hard with the 5-rep heavy work. Bit of power in there with cheating 'em up a bit, slow negs for lots of microtrauma under load.

Then the incline curls really stretch out the muscle. You don't go heavy with these - use about half what you used for the alternating heavy curls

The close grips will pump the now-stretched out muscle and fill it with blood - and in theory at least, over-fill the muscle if the fascia have some microtears that will allow the muscle to expand.

First time I did these, I felt the skin on my arms stretch. If you want, do the arm routine before you work your hams, since you won't need THAT much bicep to do deads and GHRs! (although you may find yourself needing straps)

Now, you did BB curls with 70 and 80 lbs - so with dumbbells, if you're curling the 30s, you'll do the incline work with 15s or 20s, and the close grip pulldowns with about 120 lbs. Roughly.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

Doing Good JH also i can clearly see the fat loss even with those crappy pics lol.


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


 
Good work JH.  But I've got a question?

How did you manage to harness the power of the sun with your left hand?  Are you some kind of sorceror?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work JH.  But I've got a question?
> 
> How did you manage to harness the power of the sun with your left hand?  Are you some kind of sorceror?



 I love you man.


----------



## JailHouse (May 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work JH.  But I've got a question?
> 
> How did you manage to harness the power of the sun with your left hand?  Are you some kind of sorceror?



lol, its the hand I use for.... you know.....


----------



## JailHouse (May 12, 2008)

*ham*

DLIFT
135X5 WARMUP

225X5
315X4 PR 
275X5
275X5
275X4
improved from last time

GM
135X9, 9, 9
improved from last time

OLYPIC FRONT SQUATS
95X8
115X8
135X8

ALT DB CHEAT CURLS WITH SLOW NEGS
40X5, 5, 5

DB INCLINE / CG LAT PULL DOWNS  SUPER SET
15X8, 8, 8 / 50X8, 8, 6

Grip was an issue for the deads could have done more prolly.  

wight was 176  I'm gunna clean up the diet starting today.  Starting the creatine mono in one week


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

Excellent man you got that hard lifitng in and got some PRS as well!


----------



## JailHouse (May 13, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Excellent man you got that hard lifitng in and got some PRS as well!



I fuckin love it dude.


----------



## JailHouse (May 13, 2008)

*whorez*

BB BENCH PRESS FLAT
BARX12 WARM UP
135X5 WARM UP
185X1 WARM UP
PR ATTEMPT
205X2 

185X5
175X5
175X5
175X5
made progress

INCLINE DB BENCH
70X7
70X6+1ASSIT
65X6

RACK PULLS
225X5
335X2 PR
315X2
245X5
245X5
couldnt grip for shit

ONE ARM DB ROWS
50X5
50X5
55X5
60X5
60X5
made progress

DECLINE SIT UPS +25
10 10 10

UNI SEATED CALF RAISE
45 LEFT AND RIGHT CALF
10
55 LEFT AND RIGHT CALF
10, 10 PR
made progress



I went back to the flat bench press and I wanted to see what my max is on it to compare it to my decline max.  My decline bench press max is 210x2 and my flat bench press is 205x2.  So not a big difference IMO.
I wanted to bring my strap hooks I bought a while ago but I must have lost them during the move.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

*Quad*

BB BACK SQUAT
135X5 WARM UP

205X5
225X4
205X5
155X5
whoa, bad for me

HACK SQUATS
160X10PR
160X10
160X10
made progress

DB SLDL
55X8
60X8 PR
60X8
made progress

DB OH TRI EX
50X5
55X5
60X5
60X5
55X5
made progress

SKULL CRUSHERS
80X8
80X8
80X8
made progress

I sux at squats.  I need to lower the weights for a while to work on form again.  Other than that ever thing else is coming along nice.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Those are some respectable numbers for squat - put it this way. You probably out squat every guy in the gym as soon as you put a plate a side on an oly bar. 
Good for you for working your form. It matters.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Those are some respectable numbers for squat - put it this way. You probably out squat every guy in the gym as soon as you put a plate a side on an oly bar.
> Good for you for working your form. It matters.



thanks B.  Thats funny cuz no one at my gym squats at all.  But whats even more crazy is I'm prolly the only one there who cant bench 225, about 90% of the dudes can rep it out with no prob.  Its a gym full of benchers and curls, funny thing to see.

On another note I finally got a job today and I start tomorrow at 930am.  I'm gunna try to eat a good meal before bed.  I plan on goin to the gym tomorrow at 6am on an empty stomach and chugging down a post wo shake then heading str8 to work.  Is that a good idea to wo on a empty stomach??

I also took a better pic of my shoulders and arms while I was getting some new cloths for the job.  Ill post those up tonight

thanks every one for stopping by.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

The meal at bedtime is a very good idea. Try to get in half your shake as soon as you wake up, maybe a piece of toast with it or a banana so you've got something easily digested in you before you train. Sip the shake alternating with sips of water while you train. Props on the job!


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Built said:


> The meal at bedtime is a very good idea. Try to get in half your shake as soon as you wake up, maybe a piece of toast with it or a banana so you've got something easily digested in you before you train. Sip the shake alternating with sips of water while you train. Props on the job!




That sounds like a good idea built but the only problem is I'm taking this prewo tropic4.  It says on the directions not to eat an hour before or after wo.  What do you think?


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

What is tropic4?


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

It like NOxplod but cheaper


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Bah. You need food SO MUCH MORE than you need this stuff.

Okay. Try this. Wake up, immediately slam back your placebo. How long until you get to the gym from the moment you wake up? Half hour? As you arrive at the gym, start sipping your shake. Alternate sips of shake and sips of water as you train, eat right after you train.

That work?


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Hahaha built you are great.  That will be perfect.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Bah. You need food SO MUCH MORE than you need this stuff.
> 
> Okay. Try this. Wake up, immediately slam back your *placebo*. How long until you get to the gym from the moment you wake up? Half hour? As you arrive at the gym, start sipping your shake. Alternate sips of shake and sips of water as you train, eat right after you train.
> 
> That work?



I know its a mind thing but I feel more focused and awake with this stuff.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Okay, cool. What goes in your shake - whey and dextrose? Creatine - or is that in the NO?

PS if you think you get better workouts from it, go for it. 

What exactly is in it?


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Okay, cool. What goes in your shake - whey and dextrose? Creatine - or is that in the NO?
> 
> PS if you think you get better workouts from it, go for it.
> 
> What exactly is in it?



I honestly dont know whats in it except a lot of caffeine.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Read the label and type it in here. 

And what is in the shake? How much protein, how much carb... ?


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

This it? 

Epic Nutrition 4-Nitro Tropic, 1.8 Lbs. - Creatine and Nitric Oxide - Creatine Supplements - A1Supplements.com

*Amount Per Serving:*

Total Carbohydrates 7g
Sugars 0g
Protein 0g
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine HCl) 25mg
Vitamin B9 (Folic Acid) 400mcg
Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) 120mcg
Calcium 85mg
Phosphorous 110mg
Magnesium 60mg
Sodium 30mg
Potassium 95mg
4-NitrpTropic's Proprietary Blend 12.1g
NitroTropic Blend -
L-Arginine AKG, Citrulline Malate, L-Citrulline AKG, L-Hisitidine AKG, Rutacarpine, NAD (Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide)
EPICr Blend -
Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, Di-Creatine Citrate, Creatine Monohydrate, Glycocyamine, Guanidino Propionic Acid, Cinnamon Extract
NeuroFocus Blend -
L-Tyrosine, Taurine, L-Tyrosine AKG, Glucuronolactone, Betaine, MCT's (Medium Chain Triglycerides), Caffeine
PhosphEndur Blend -
Dibasic Calcium Phosphate, Potassium Citrate, Dibasic Sodium Phosphate, Dibasic Potassium Phosphate, Magnesium Oxide
Other Ingredients:
Maltodextrin, Natural/Artificial Flavors, Citric Acid, Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium, FD&C Yellow 6.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Okay - caffeine, tyrosine are both stimulants; creatine is good stuff, NO won't hurt you... 

You are taking this FASTED. As long as you wait 15 minutes you can drink a shake and be fine. Most people will take this at the end of the day, after they've been eating all day.

Get half the shake in 15 minutes after you knock back this product. Eat a piece of toast or half a bagel in the car, with some jam or a piece of fruit.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

post work out supp

*4 NITRO TROPIC*
One scoop 20.5 grams ( I take 2)

cals-30

Carbs-9gm
sugars-0
protien-0
b6-25mg
b9-400mcg
b12-120mcg
calclum-85mg
phophorous-110mg
magneslum-60mg
sodium-30mg
potassium-95mg

pwo shake
*WHEY TECH PRO 24*
one scoop 29.4g

cals-120

total fat-1g
sat fat-0.5g
transfat-0g
cholesterol-15mg
sodium-170mg
potassium-170mg
totat carbs-3g
fiber-0g
sugars-1g
protein-24g


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Okay, the shake has no carbs. Either add some dextrose to it, or eat the toast/bagel/jam/banana pick your poison. 

My choice would be to knock back the supp when the alarm goes off, then drink a shake and eat a bagel with some jam  or a piece of toast and a banana about 15 minutes later. Sip another shake with a scoop of protein and a scoop of dextrose DURING your workout, eat a solid protein and carb meal after your workout.  

Dextrose is cheap - pick it up at a U-brew or any place where they sell winemaking supplies.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Okay - caffeine, tyrosine are both stimulants; creatine is good stuff, NO won't hurt you...
> 
> You are taking this FASTED. As long as you wait 15 minutes you can drink a shake and be fine. Most people will take this at the end of the day, after they've been eating all day.
> 
> Get half the shake in 15 minutes after you knock back this product. Eat a piece of toast or half a bagel in the car, with some jam or a piece of fruit.



whoA you work fast lol.  I'm down to my last few scoops now.  Now I have a fresh full bottle of 100% pure creatine monohydrate.  What do you think I should take with that to help with focus and energy prewo??


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Okay, the shake has no carbs. Either add some dextrose to it, or eat the toast/bagel/jam/banana pick your poison.
> 
> My choice would be to knock back the supp when the alarm goes off, then drink a shake and eat a bagel with some jam  or a piece of toast and a banana about 15 minutes later. Sip another shake with a scoop of protein and a scoop of dextrose DURING your workout, eat a solid protein and carb meal after your workout.
> 
> Dextrose is cheap - pick it up at a U-brew or any place where they sell winemaking supplies.



Do you think I could get away with a scoop of peanut butter for a  post work out meal?  It has protein, carbs, fats the hole 9.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Oh, that's easy:

Wake up, knock back a caffeine tablet as soon as you wake up. If you think Arginine does anything for you, have it with the caffeine.

Shit shower and shave, then stagger into the kitchen and eat toast and a banana, or a bagel with jam... something to give you about 40-50g carb I'd think - have this with a scoop of protein powder in water. 

Toss the creatine into your during-workout dextrose and protein shake. One scoop of dextrose, one scoop of whey, one teaspoon creatine. Sip it alternately with water during your workout. 

Eat a solid meal afterward. 

Non-training days just do the caffeine if you want it. Put the teaspoon of creatine in your mouth, dry, and just drink it back with water.

You are going to now hear from a legion of expert eighteen-year-olds telling you the creatine and caffeine with cancel each other out. They won't. Berardi has written extensively on this.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Peanut butter is too fatty for post workout. Keep the fats for second-breakfast. (That's right, the Hobbits knew all along... )

Peanut butter also has hardly any protein. It's a fat source more than a protein source.


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

sounds easy enough.  I plan on showering at the gym after the work out.  Ill have to ruff the post work out meal with a can of tuna or sum thing.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Tuna sandwich, lowfat mayo.


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

nice, workout today, jailhouse.  are hack squats just front squats or are they different?



Built said:


> Toss the creatine into your during-workout dextrose and protein shake. One scoop of dextrose, one scoop of whey, one teaspoon creatine. Sip it alternately with water during your workout.



that reminds me, should i be taking creatine on non-workout days?


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice, workout today, jailhouse.  are hack squats just front squats or are they different?
> 
> 
> 
> that reminds me, should i be taking creatine on non-workout days?








YouTube Video










YouTube - Hack Squat

Id say ya.  Ive heard mix opinions on IM.


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, on non-workout days just knock back the creatine dry in your mouth, chase it with water. Or toss it into a shake if you're having one.


----------



## lucifuge (May 14, 2008)

nice work in here JH,
keep it up....
oh and caffeine and creatine will cancel each other out (Just kidding...)


----------



## Built (May 14, 2008)

<giggles!>


----------



## JailHouse (May 14, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> nice work in here JH,
> keep it up....
> oh and caffeine and creatine will cancel each other out (Just kidding...)



hahah built is always right.  Thanks lucifuge.


----------



## JailHouse (May 15, 2008)

*vert*

I decided to get it in earlier so I could come back home to eat and shower pwo.  

SEATED BB OHP
BARX12 WARM UP
140X4 PR
135X4
115X5
115X5
115X5

ARNOLDS
40X8, 8, 7

LAT PULL DOWNS
140 5X5

BW PULL UPS
8X3

BB SHRUGS
245X8 PR
245X8
225X8

HANG LEG RAISE
3X8

SEATED CALF RAISE SLOW REGS AND NEGS
90 3X10

Felt good to get it in early.  Thanks again built.


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

nice work on the overhead press!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2008)

yeah that OHP is very impressive JH and its seated which means standing your gonna put up that for 5-15 more pounds.


----------



## JailHouse (May 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> nice work on the overhead press!





Brutus_G said:


> yeah that OHP is very impressive JH and its seated which means standing your gonna put up that for 5-15 more pounds.



Thanks bros!  I took out standing ohp for a feew weeks I'm ready to put them back in soon, hopefully your right that would be awesome.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

dude, what is up with the friggin numbers. you sure it just creatine that you are taking?
congrats on the job. what are you gonna be doing?
stick with the morning workouts, then you will become one of the freaks of IM, just like the rest of us.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

Creatine and Built, the "other" anabolic ™


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

better be careful, they might make you illegal also!!!!


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

Naw. I'm in Canada. 

<sparks up spliff>


----------



## JailHouse (May 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> dude, what is up with the friggin numbers. you sure it just creatine that you are taking?
> congrats on the job. what are you gonna be doing?
> stick with the morning workouts, then you will become one of the freaks of IM, just like the rest of us.





Built said:


> Creatine and Built, the "other" anabolic â???¢



lol, thanks.  Today I was out of the tropic4 so I started the 100% creatine monohidrate.  I took 1 tsp about 15 min before wo, and I mixed a protein drink with 1 more tsp of the mono.  I sipped the drink while I was lifting, it kinda made me nauseous I dunno if 2 tsp is over doing it maybe.


----------



## JailHouse (May 16, 2008)

*ham*

deads
135x8 warmup

225x5
315x3
275x5
245x5
245x4
grip was garbage

O front squats
95 3x8
felt nice slow controlled reps with tight ab action

GHR
bw x 12
25x12
25x12

bb curls
70x5
80x5
90x3 rp+1 rp+1
70x5
70x5
made progress

uni db preacher curls
25x8 pr  L & R
20x8 L & R
20x10  L & R

BW=173

Im gunna get straps.  My grip problems are effecting my wo.  This weekend is guuna be a break, I need one ive gone about 4 weeks st8 no break (I know thats bad).


----------



## JailHouse (May 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> dude, what is up with the friggin numbers. you sure it just creatine that you are taking?
> congrats on the job. what are you gonna be doing?
> stick with the morning workouts, then you will become one of the freaks of IM, just like the rest of us.



The jobs at a athletic performance shop in the local mall, so thats cool.  I'm gunna do morning wo when I open for now on.


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

Good work on the job and the workouts.

Y'know what this means....more money for carnage.  JH on the prowl again...


----------



## JailHouse (May 18, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work on the job and the workouts.
> 
> Y'know what this means....more money for carnage.  JH on the prowl again...



hell ya.  I have my eyes on a pair of straps already.


----------



## JailHouse (May 18, 2008)

*horz*

INCLINE DB BENCH PRESS
35X8 WARM UP

60X5
70X5
75X5 PR
80X5 PR
75X5
huge progress

FLAT DB BENCH PRESS
75X8
70X8
60X8

ONE ARM DB ROWS
55X5
60X5
65X5
70X5 PR maybe
made progress

ROW MACHINE UNI
45X8
70X8
80X8
first time using this

CRUNCHES ON GHR STATION BW + 25
12, 10, 8

SEATED CALF RAISE
135X10, 10, 10
Made progress

felt focused.


----------



## the other half (May 18, 2008)

looks good. 

gotta like the pr action.
i never now when i get one, cause we have been doing it so long and i always forget what my best one was. i only really remember bench and squat.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> hell ya.  I have my eyes on a pair of straps already.



LOL thats our JH!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

You have a GHR?  Now im jealous.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

we probably overuse our straps(in the gym only)but i would rather get the most out of the muscle im working, and do grip work later.


----------



## JailHouse (May 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> looks good.
> 
> gotta like the pr action.
> i never now when i get one, cause we have been doing it so long and i always forget what my best one was. i only really remember bench and squat.



I keep track of most of my stuff so ill know of my progress. 



Brutus_G said:


> You have a GHR?  Now im jealous.



ya this gym has one, my old one didn't.



the other half said:


> we probably overuse our straps(in the gym only)but i would rather get the most out of the muscle im working, and do grip work later.



I'm the same way mostly.  Ive never used straps before, I do wanna see what the difference in weight would be.


----------



## JailHouse (May 20, 2008)

*quads*

Cybex leg press
270x5
320x5
410x5
470x5
480x5
This was a different leg press than I'm used to.  I was splitting the machine with some other guy so I just went by his weight.

Low Box Squat
135x8
135x8
155x8
really hard, used the lowest box there.  Never did these with the box.  I'm gunna use the box for a few weeks to help with my form and depth.

DB SLDL
60x8
65x8
65x8pr
made progress

Skull Crushers
85x5
85x5
85x5
90x5
90x5
made progress

Weighted Dips
45x8
35x8
25x10
Intense

All around vary satisfied.  bw is 175 I'm feeling fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

Great work man love the dips your numbers are very good just im surprised by your bench when your dips say you can do more. Oh snap creatine and caffeine cancel each other out lol? Who came up with that none sense?


----------



## JailHouse (May 20, 2008)

Its funny cuz I resently  found of I wasn't using my tris enuff.  I think the bench will go up a lot soon.


----------



## JailHouse (May 21, 2008)

*Horz*

DB ARNOLD PRESS
40X5
50X5
60X4 PR
50X5
50X5
made progress

DB SEATED OHP
30X8
40X8
50X12
12 reps of 50s is pretty good for me

UNI CALF RAISE
90X10 LEFT AND RIGHT CALF

SEATED CALF RAISE
90X30
90X20
pretty good

HANGING LEG RAISES
8
8

WEIGHTED PULL UPS
25X5
25X5
25X5
25X5
10X5 +1 NEG
I mixed up grips every set

ONE ARM LAT PULL DOWNS
55X8
55X8 PR
40X10
made progress

DECLINE CRUNCHES
25
12

BB SHRUGS
225X8
245X8
255X8 PR
made progress


I dunno if its the monohydrate but I was bloated last night.  I kept waking up about every 2 hours to piss then by the time 10AM rolls around I felt really lean.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 21, 2008)

I know creatine can cause cramps and of course itll cause water retention but you shouldnt be pissing so much if anything you should piss less and need to drink more.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Noice weighted pullups JH.  You crazy ass mofo.


----------



## JailHouse (May 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I know creatine can cause cramps and of course itll cause water retention but you shouldnt be pissing so much if anything you should piss less and need to drink more.



Ya Ive been drinkin a lot of water.  Its when I stop for the night and it all comes right back out.  I have a hard time sleeping cuz i gotta pee all the time.



goob said:


> Noice weighted pullups JH.  You crazy ass mofo.



Thanks bro.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya Ive been drinkin a lot of water.  Its when I stop for the night and it all comes right back out.  I have a hard time sleeping cuz i gotta pee all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.



Maybe when you wake up to pee take a 5g dose so you wont lose all your water.


----------



## the other half (May 22, 2008)

just dont have one of those dreams where you are in a rest room taking a piss, but you are really pissing the bed.  no, that has never happened to me, i was just saying, well ok, maybe after a hard night of drinking, it might have happened once.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Wow JH - very nice job on the pullups... 

I'm still trying to master those..


----------



## JailHouse (May 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Maybe when you wake up to pee take a 5g dose so you wont lose all your water.



Ill try that.  Also I haven't takin any of the monohydrate since Thursday cuz I planed on drinking all weekend and didn't wanna dehydrate.  Will I be effected tomorrow when I start back up



the other half said:


> just dont have one of those dreams where you are in a rest room taking a piss, but you are really pissing the bed.  no, that has never happened to me, i was just saying, well ok, maybe after a hard night of drinking, it might have happened once.



lol this has been happening alot, iv had some close calls.



katt said:


> Wow JH - very nice job on the pullups...
> 
> I'm still trying to master those..



Thanks katt.  nothing hits harder than the pull ups!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ill try that.  Also I haven't takin any of the monohydrate since Thursday cuz I planed on drinking all weekend and didn't wanna dehydrate.  Will I be effected tomorrow when I start back up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll just be very thirsty just drink lots and lots of water. If anything you should take the monohydrate since it'll help you to keep your muscles hydrated when drinking.


----------



## JailHouse (May 27, 2008)

*hams*

DLIFT
135X5 WU

225X5
315X4
315X3
275X5
275X4


GOODMORNINGS
115X8, 10, 12

O STYLE FRONT SQUATS
115X8, 8, 8

BB CURLS
70X5
80X5
80X5
80X5
80X5
made progress

BB REVERSE CURLS
40X8
50X8
50X8
made progress

BW-173

Crazy intense.  I started taking this stuff called Jet Fuel and I was sweating like a mofo.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2008)

Good work JH! I love being drenched in sweat and busting ass. Only when you feel like your gonna cry after a set have you really worked hard.


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

how are those reverse curls treating you?

i always want to do those and then i do one set and feel how much they hurt the tendonitis in my elbows,and call it quites.

the deads are looking awesome.


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work JH! I love being drenched in sweat and busting ass. Only when you feel like your gonna cry after a set have you really worked hard.



Amen Brutus.  I really didn't think I could do those last set of front squats but I broke thru the mental barrier and did it, that felt good.



the other half said:


> how are those reverse curls treating you?
> 
> i always want to do those and then i do one set and feel how much they hurt the tendonitis in my elbows,and call it quites.
> 
> the deads are looking awesome.



I had the same pain when I first started doing them also.  After a while your forearms and elbows get used to it.  Ive noticed a difference in my arms since doing them.


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

*hor*

BB BENCH PRESS
155X5
195X5 PR
190X4
185X5
185X5
The best Bench pressing Ive done ever

DB INCLINE BENCH PRESS
75X7 PR
65X10
65X10
made progress

T BAR ROWS
90X5
115X5
115X5
140X4 PR
115X5
haven't done these in a long time.  weight isn't including bar.

ONE ARM DB ROWS
65X8, 8, 8
pretty good

SEATED CALF RAISE
90X12, 12, 12
Slow reps with slow negs

GHR CRUNCHES
20, 15, 15

BW-174

On point today.  I had this old man cut in with me on my tbars,  he fuckin schooled me.  He put up 4 plates easy and showed me a few tips on form.  Good day.


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

Solid workout there! Nice benching.


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot man.  My bench is preaty weak 2 were it should be.


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

so, an old man schooled ya. huh!!!! just remember that us old men know a thing or two. we arent just all bullshit. well 60/40 split.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> so, an old man schooled ya. huh!!!! just remember that us old men know a thing or two. we arent just all bullshit. well 60/40 split.





Excellent benching JH! How big was this "old" man?


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

Gettin stronger you annimal.  Good work.

Any action with the laydeeeeeezzz?


----------



## JailHouse (May 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> so, an old man schooled ya. huh!!!! just remember that us old men know a thing or two. we arent just all bullshit. well 60/40 split.





Brutus_G said:


> Excellent benching JH! How big was this "old" man?



This guy was ur typical OH wanna be lol jk.  He diddnt seem that big to me but he was a tall mofo, about 6'3 or so.



goob said:


> Gettin stronger you annimal.  Good work.
> 
> Any action with the laydeeeeeezzz?



I got this bitch to grab my cock at the bar last weekend, other than that natta


----------



## JailHouse (May 30, 2008)

*quad*

BOX SQUATS (USED BENCH AS BOX)
135X5 WARM UP

225X5
275X2
245X5
235X5
225X5
using the bench seemed to easy.  id say I was slightly higher than parallel

LEG PRESS
8 PLATESX8, 8, 8
niocce

RDL
225X12 PR
230X8 pr
230X7
wtf was I thinking.

SKULL CRUSHERS
65X5
85X5
85X5
85X5
85X5

DB OH TRI EX
60X8, 8, 8 PR ACCROSS THE BOARD
felt a nice pump

I found this awesome gym in the city, I'm gunna hit it up tomorrow.  They do Olympic lifting, power lifting, strong man and shit like that.  I got there my space some where ill post it up.

BW is 175.  I binged on some Brownies last night.  I'm gunna clean the diet up starting today.


----------



## JailHouse (May 30, 2008)

YouTube - RiverCityStrongman's Channel

check this out guys


----------



## goob (May 31, 2008)

Nooice squoots JH.  THought any about Texas method?  Or Westside?

Imagine Westside protocol drinking.  Max Effort day would be really destructive.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2008)

8 plates to a side! Fuck yeah man good stuff.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Nooice squoots JH.  THought any about Texas method?  Or Westside?
> 
> Imagine Westside protocol drinking.  Max Effort day would be really destructive.



haha I did ME beer last night Im so fuckin hung over, sux to cuz I just started cutting again. 
Im about to start training with some crazy mofos, prolly with a west side style template



Brutus_G said:


> 8 plates to a side! Fuck yeah man good stuff.



O hell no B 4 plates a side.  that weight would crush me lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

I checked out the new gym yesterday and it is cool as hell.  I set a deadlift pr 330 pretty easy,did 5x5 seated db ohp with 60pd dumbbells, did a 50 yrd farmers walk with 100pd in each hand, and almost flipped a 700pd tire.  these dudes are strong and tran hard.  this dude is VARY strong 







YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Jun 1, 2008)

Holy fuck.  How much was that weight?  Fuck, I'm feeble compared to that.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy fuck.  How much was that weight?  Fuck, I'm feeble compared to that.



lol thats 315.  he was over head squating that yesterday.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 1, 2008)

damn bro good job.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> damn bro good job.



thanks


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 2, 2008)

Today we went over some O lifts I did some over head squats, hang cleans, and some belted box squats.  i did 120 on the hang cleans and over head squats for reps.  I also got a box squat pr 275x2 this box was parallel and this was with a belt.  This was my first time using a belt but ill be using it a lot more now that I know exactly what its benefits are.
I'm not really doing a set program right now.  The guys at this gym are preparing for a competition so I'm just training with them and seeing how they do things.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 2, 2008)

*New shut!*

OK Ive got a westside routine drawn out now.  I pretty much stole every thing from the other westsider journals here.  I'm gunna go to my old gym for the most part to do west side and ill go to the other gym a few times a month to train on O lifts (for now).


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 3, 2008)

*De Upper*

SPEED BENCH

BARX15,15,15

CLOSE GRIP
95X8,3
i was supposed 2 do 3x3

MID GRIP
115X3, 3, 3

WIDE GRIP
115X3, 3, 3

PULL UPS TO CHEST
8, 8, 5, 4

DIPS
BWX10
25X6
45X6
45X6
BWX15

ONE ARM DB ROWS
55X5
55X5
60X5
60X5
65X5

OH TRI EX
65X10
60X10

form what Ive read DE upper bench your supposed to do 50-60% of your 1rep max and concentrate on explosive positive.  I pretty much stole this whole wo from another journal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks good man. Now you just need to find your weaknesses in your bench and squat and bring em up.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 3, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Looks good man. Now you just need to find your weaknesses in your bench and squat and bring em up.



thanks B! thats why I'm doing west side. cant wait to try things like pin press, floor press, and platform deads.  I think this is gunna be a fun program.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 4, 2008)

*de squat*

DE squat 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BODYBUILDING SUPPLEMENTS 
High Quality Supplements For Bodybuilders and Athletes. IronMagLabs Inc. - Bodybuilding and fitness supplements for building muscle, enhancing performance, and decreasing body fat. SPEED LOW BOX SQUATS
45X15
45X15
115X8
115X5
135X5
135X5
155X6
155X3

HYPER EXT
BWX12
25X8
35X8
35X8

DECLINE SITUPS
BWX10
25X10
35X10
35X10

HANG LEG RAISE
12, 4

I was in a rush toward the end so no grip work. BW is 177 I fail at cutting, oh well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> thanks B! thats why I'm doing west side. cant wait to try things like pin press, floor press, and platform deads.  I think this is gunna be a fun program.



I remember back when i was doing westside i got so strong for my level of muscle and training; shit i was deadlifitng 305X8 which is only 20 pounds less than what i did last back day.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 5, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I remember back when i was doing westside i got so strong for my level of muscle and training; shit i was deadlifitng 305X8 which is only 20 pounds less than what i did last back day.



ya Ive herd good things from members here


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 5, 2008)

*ME bench*

*BB FLAT BENCH PRESS*
45X15
45X15
95X6
95X3
135X3
165X3
190X2
215X1 PR
220X1 PR
205X2.5 FAILED
I was going for a triple on 205 but i was moving the bar to slow, fuck it.  Thank god for the cage.

*BB BENT ROWS*
60X10
70X6
80X6
90X6
I was proud of these.  I know the numbers are low but I struggle with form on these, these were flawless tho.

*DB FLAT BENCH PRESS*
60X10
70X4
85X5
85X5
The best Ive done in a while for dumbbells.

*FACE PULLS*
35X12
50X12
65X12
First time doing these.

*CLOSE GRIP SKULL CRUSHERS*
75X7
65X7

Felt good.  2 plate bench press is in sight!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 6, 2008)

*Me Lower*

BOX BACK SQUAT (USED BENCH AS BOX)
45X12
45X12
95X6
95X3
135X3
185X3 (PUT BELT ON)
185X3
245X3
275X3
280X1 PR
285X1 PR
245X6
245X6
Only my second time using the bench as a box.

GOOD MORNINGS
45X8
95X6 
135X3 (BELT ON)
155x2
165x2 PR

DECLINE SITUPS
20, 15, 12

ALT HAMMER CURLS
30X9 
30X7

AB MACHINE
70X12
90X8
90X8

Bw-175.  I'm prolly gunna take the weekend off.


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking good JH.  Seems you are kicking westside into shape like an overzealous fitness instructor taking a class in MacDonalds.

GJ.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

Good PRs man!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good JH.  Seems you are kicking westside into shape like an overzealous fitness instructor taking a class in MacDonalds.
> 
> GJ.





Brutus_G said:


> Good PRs man!



Thanks bros!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 9, 2008)

*DE Bench*

SPEED BB BENCH PRESS
45x15
45x15
45x15
95x3
115x3
CLOSE GRIP
135X3
135X3
135X3
MED GRIP
135X3
135X3
135X3
WIDE GRIP
135X3
135X3
135X3

BW PULL UPS NEUTRAL GRIP
6
6
6
6

DIPS
BWX6
25X4
45X10
45X7
BWX20

ONE ARM DB ROWS
50X5
65X8
65X8
65X8
form was kinda lose at the end

ROPE PULL DOWNS
30X15
35X10
42.5X10
never did these

BW-177
I went crazy with the junk food this weekend.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 9, 2008)

o this is cool were about the same weight and same strenght. im going to have to start following ur journal. im about 170 and can do about the same as you on all the lifts


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats westside+dedication at work there! Good stuff JH.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> o this is cool were about the same weight and same strenght. im going to have to start following ur journal. im about 170 and can do about the same as you on all the lifts



Thats cool.  what kinda goals do you have now as far as size and strength?



Brutus_G said:


> Thats westside+dedication at work there! Good stuff JH.



Thanks B, I'm not half as dedicated as you or id be a monster.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 10, 2008)

*Deadlift day*

DEAD LIFTS
135X10
135X6
185X3
225X3 (BELT ON)
245X3
315X2
335X1 PR
315X2
225X6
ok i need to quit bull shiting and get some straps.

PULL THRUS
42X12
50X12
50X6
never did these

ROPE PULL DOWNS
40X20
40X15
40X14

GRIP WORK

I felt weird doing the pull thrus, it just looks funny lol.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats cool.  what kinda goals do you have now as far as size and strength?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks B, I'm not half as dedicated as you or id be a monster.



i want to get stronger while getting smaller. i dont want to look big i want to get cut. also i need to stay small for boxing


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 10, 2008)

you should try west side if you wanna get stronger thats what im trying 2 do also.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 10, 2008)

do you have a link?


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> do you have a link?



I pretty much copy from "Sean's going for strength" journal.  I found this link helpful in explaining the ins and outs too Westside primer/FAQ - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## danny81 (Jun 10, 2008)

iight looks good thanks bro.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats cool.  what kinda goals do you have now as far as size and strength?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks B, I'm not half as dedicated as you or id be a monster.



I gotta call bullshit on you here i know you work your ass off and eat right.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL i hated doing pullthroughs ,but they really make a big diffrence man they are an excellent accessory movement. Nice deadlift Pr Bro!


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2008)

Good DL'ing JH.  Great infact, an awesome workout all round.

I use straps sometimes too.  I know people on here say not too, but I can't be assed waiting til my grip is strong enough to lift what I want.  Plus, it helps build your rip while you have support.  Think of it as a fail safe....


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I gotta call bullshit on you here i know you work your ass off and eat right.





Brutus_G said:


> LOL i hated doing pullthroughs ,but they really make a big diffrence man they are an excellent accessory movement. Nice deadlift Pr Bro!



Man my diet could use ALOT of help, I'm getting better every day tho.
The pull thrus were taxing.  I know there a good move to keep around even tho they get me weird looks at the gym.



goob said:


> Good DL'ing JH.  Great infact, an awesome workout all round.
> 
> I use straps sometimes too.  I know people on here say not too, but I can't be assed waiting til my grip is strong enough to lift what I want.  Plus, it helps build your rip while you have support.  Think of it as a fail safe....



Thanks goob.  Ive seen a lot of people here using them surprisingly.  Ive NEVER used straps for any moves.  I know my lifts can go up once I do start using them tho.  I could barley lock out 335 yesterday cuz my grip was weak.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 11, 2008)

*ME bench*

FLAT BB BENCH PRESS
45X15, 15, 15
95X8
115X6
135X3
155X3 (BELT ON)
185X2
205X1
225X1 PR
230X1 PR
205X3 PR


TBAR ROWS
45X10
90X12, 12, 12
Loves these


DB FLAT BENCH PRESS
65X6
70X10
70X8
70X5
I was spent by now

SKULL CRUSHERS
65X6
75X2

I was running out of time and had to cut it short.  230 on the bench came a little slow, but 225 wasn't that bad.  Felt gr8 to finally get 2 plates.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 11, 2008)

how cut up are u bro? or u one of the beefy dudes


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2008)

Your killing it on those lifts brother JH!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 11, 2008)

danny81 said:


> how cut up are u bro? or u one of the beefy dudes



about 10ps ago I was around 10% bf.  Since starting with the creatine mono ive gotten alot softer.



Brutus_G said:


> Your killing it on those lifts brother JH!


Thanks B


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)

*DE Beer*

1x1 40oz miller high life
I decided to take it easy today and kick back a 40, no gym.


My job hooked up a crazy hook up discount on supps for employees.  
I got 
-10LB tub of ON whey protein
-24oz flax seed oil
-216 caplets sport multivitamin
-180 caplets Cut25
-bottle of Xplo Bol
-bottle of Ester Bol

Every thing came out under $80, all this stuff usually runs around $300!  So I'm gunna try this stuff out this summer.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 1x1 40oz miller high life
> I decided to take it easy today and kick back a 40, no gym.
> 
> 
> ...


 
What do you work as?  And whats the Xplo and Ester - No explode & Creatine ???  Still, thats some good shit to get for discount.

ME Beer over the weekend JH?


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> What do you work as?  And whats the Xplo and Ester - No explode & Creatine ???  Still, thats some good shit to get for discount.
> 
> ME Beer over the weekend JH?



the xplo is pre wo and the ester is post wo, its a creatine stack.  The stuff sounds pretty nice.  I work in sales at a supp shop.

Ive been over training with beer lately so I'm cutting back to 40Oz only.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> the xplo is pre wo and the ester is post wo, its a creatine stack. The stuff sounds pretty nice. I work in sales at a supp shop.
> 
> Ive been over training with beer lately so I'm cutting back to 40Oz only.


 
Cool. Thats cool if you can get MAJOR discount on supps. No doubt help you in a big way.

Fuck, I don't take any supps at the momment. I really should, but it would have to have a hell of a kick to make me want it. Creatine mono is all i've tried (creatine wise) and it worked quite well.

Fuck the 40's, you'll need two or three of those bad boys. Or six....


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool. Thats cool if you can get MAJOR discount on supps. No doubt help you in a big way.
> 
> Fuck, I don't take any supps at the momment. I really should, but it would have to have a hell of a kick to make me want it. Creatine mono is all i've tried (creatine wise) and it worked quite well.
> 
> Fuck the 40's, you'll need two or three of those bad boys. Or six....



Mono is what I'm taking now and its worked vary well.  The first time I tried mono (about 3 weeks ago) I got huge pumps.  Now I don't get the pumps, I guess my body got use to it fast.  So this new stuff will hopefully get me going again.

I'm just chillin today so thats why I choose to go the 40oz route, this weekend who knows what the hell ill do.  But I'm really trying to get stronger and alcohol always sets me back so thats why I'm trying to stick to 40oz for now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 1x1 40oz miller high life
> I decided to take it easy today and kick back a 40, no gym.
> 
> 
> ...




Lmao i love it when supp companies try and make a supplement sound like a steroid.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 13, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Lmao i love it when supp companies try and make a supplement sound like a steroid.



ya its corny.  I tried that stuff today and wasn't to impressed.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 13, 2008)

*DE deadlift*

SPEED DEADS
135X12
135X6
185X3
225X1 FOR 8 SETS

BB LUNGES
40X14
60X8
90X8
100X16
100X8
100X6
never did these with the bb

STANDING AB PULL DOWN
50X12
50X15
50X15
never did these

BB CURLS
70X8
70X8

HAMSTRING CURLS
45X8
55X8

DB FARMERS WALK
65X3 TRIPS

I kept the RI short.  I should have tried the bb lunges a long time ago, they hit hard.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2008)

Man i hated doing lunges ,but that is one movement that boosts your squat up. As always JH you rocked the gym!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 14, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Man i hated doing lunges ,but that is one movement that boosts your squat up. As always JH you rocked the gym!



Thanks B.  The 24hr gym I go to is so lame.  I'm the only one that does deads, squats, or any type of posterior chain work.  It makes me feel funny cuz when I do my deads I get looks like  what is he doin?  So when I do pull thrus its even worse.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 14, 2008)

*DE Bench*

*SPEED BENCH PRESS*
45x15, 15 (CLOSE, WIDE)
only rest was to rack bar and change grip

95x6
115x3
med grip

135x 3 3 3 (close, med, wide grip)
135x 3 3 3 (close, med, wide grip)
only rest was to rack bar and change grip

*WIDE GRIP CHINS*
6
5
4
this is my weakest grip for chins

*SEATED DB MILITARY PRESS*
40x6
50x6
60x6 pr 1 rep

*ONE ARM DB ROWS*
50x6
60x6
75x6
last set might be pr, i dont remember

*SKULL CRUSHERS*
65x8
65x8

*STR8 BAR CABLE PUSH DOWNS*
30x12
40x12
never really did these


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

How do you do pull throughs?  THey seem like a good number, but hard to do.

Keep it Jailslut, weights looking damn good.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks goob they will help with deads and squats but ull get funny looks.






YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 14, 2008)

*back pic*

just took this
bw is 175


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2008)

Ya skinny bastard! LOL lookin good bro let see some chest and wheel pics.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ya skinny bastard! LOL lookin good bro let see some chest and wheel pics.



I wouldnt say skinny, i wish.  I carry all my fat in the front.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 16, 2008)

*ME Deads*

*DEADS OFF 3IN PLATFORM*
135X12
135X6
185X3
225X2 (BELT ON)
275X2
275X1
275X1
275X1
I was supposed to do regular RDLs 

*POWER CLEANS*
135X2
135X2
135X1
135X1
135X1
I wasn't supposed to do these ether but I had a dude who competes in O lifts with me, so I thot it would be a good chance to have my form checked out.

*CYBEX LEG PRESS*
200X12
290X12
380X12
380X12

*HYPER EXT*
BWX10
25X10
25X10

*CRUNCHES ON GHR*
3 SETS OF 20  REPS

I fucked this ME deadlift day up but it was still murder.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*INCLINE BB BENCH PRESS*
45X15
45X15
95X5
115X6
115X3
135X3 (BELT ON)
145X3
175X1 PR
185X1 PR
195X1 PR
185X5 PR
I didn't go heavy enuff.  not too long ago 185x5 was my flat bench pr!

*T BAR ROWS*
45X10
90X8
100X8
115X8

*DB FLAT BENCH PRESS*
50X8
60X6
70X 3 SETS OF 6 REPS

*WG LAT PULL DOWNS*
100X8
120X 3 SETS OF 8 REPS

pretty good stuff today.  
For the past 2 days Ive been swimming at the local pool getting that cardio in.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome work buddy! I was kinda joking about the skinny bastard part lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Awesome work buddy! I was kinda joking about the skinny bastard part lol.



HAha thanks B.


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you find a belt helps when benching??


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 18, 2008)

Mista said:


> Do you find a belt helps when benching??



I think it does.  A trainer explained all of its benefits to me and its definitely worth using.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 18, 2008)

*ME squat*

*BB BACK SQUATS*
45X12
95X8
95X8
95X3
135X5
185X5 (BELT ON)
205X5
225X3
275X3 PR
295X1 PR
275X2
275X2
275X2

*STANDING AB PULL DOWNS*
20X8
35X8
50X8
57.5X8

*PULL THRUS*
35X12
50X12
57.5X12

*ALT DB HAMMER CURLS*
3 SETS OF 10 REPS PER ARM

felt good


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

Good fucking shit, you slut bag whore mother of the land of penitentiary.

Nice squatting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2008)

I better hurry up and make sure to get my squat up lol. You slut fucking pussy licker.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Good fucking shit, you slut bag whore mother of the land of penitentiary.
> 
> Nice squatting.





Brutus_G said:


> I better hurry up and make sure to get my squat up lol. You slut fucking pussy licker.



ima slut pussy licker?lol thanks dudes!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 26, 2008)

*de bench*

yesterday----


BB SPEED BENCH PRESS
45X15
45X15
95X6
95X6

135X3 3 3 CLOSE GRIP
135X3 3 3 MED GRIP
135X3 3 3 WIDE GRIP

WIDE GRIP PULL UPS
5
5
5
5

STANDING MILITARY PRESS
45X12
45X12
95X3
135X3
135X2
I was hoping for better

TBAR ROWS
45X12
95X8
135(THREE PLATES) 3 SETS OF 8 REPS

SKULL CRUSHERS
70X8
70X8
70X7

I took 6 days off, with a shitty diet and no creatine.

  This work out aggravated my right shoulder I hope this is nothing to worry about.  I noticed pain as soon as I tried to OHP the 45pd bar  I wounder if the speed bench fucked me up.


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2008)

Good work Jailbait.  Esp on the pressing.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work Jailbait.  Esp on the pressing.



Thnx. my shoulder is thanking me for it.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 27, 2008)

*DE deads*

*SPEED DEADS*
135X10
135X5
135X5
185X3
185X3

205 4 SETS OF 3 REPS


*POWER CLEANS*
145X1 PR (SLOPPY)
135X1
135X1

*HYPER EXT*
+35X8

3 SETS OF 8 REPS WITH 50PD DB 
PR ALL SETS

*DECLINE SIT UPS*
35X10

3 SETS OF 10 REPS WITH 45PD DB

*FARMERS WALK*
3 TRIPS WITH 75PD DB

vary nice stuff


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 28, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*BB BENCH PRESS*
45X15
115X8
115X8
135X6 (BELT ON)
155X4
155X4
185X3
205X1
225X1
235X1 PR 
240X0
(235 came up fast.  I think I could've got 240 if I stuck with it.)

*BB BENT ROWS*
70X10
90X10
100X10
120X10 PR
still weak but getting better

*INCLINE DB BENCH PRESS*
55X5
65X5
90X4 PR
80X4

*NATURAL GRIP LAT PULL DOWNS*
100X12
120X10
120X10
first time doing these

*CABLE PULL DOWNS WITH VBAR*
40X15
60X12

best session Ive had in a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2008)

GJ JH! Sometimes you've just gotta grind out those 1rm.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> GJ JH! Sometimes you've just gotta grind out those 1rm.



ya i know, thats the tuff part of 1RMs.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 30, 2008)

*ME Deads*

*RDL*
135X10
135X10
185X6
225X3 (BELT)
275X2
*SUMO*
315X1
345X1 PR
365X1 PR
*RDL*
315X4
i haven't lifted sumo in a long time

*LEG PRESS*
180X10
380 3 SETS OF 10 REP

*STANDING ROPE PULL DOWNS*
40X12
50X10
50X5

*ALT SEATED DB CURLS*
30X14
30X14

*PREACHER CURLS*
65X8
65X5


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 30, 2008)

solid work JH


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 2, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> solid work JH



thanks luc ive been workin hard!


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 2, 2008)

*diet problems*

Ive let my diet slip bad since moving back with my mom.  Its hard not to, theres always sweets, sugar, and chocolate every where.  I'm gunna start tracking my cals again and also TRY to post up what I eat so you guys can keep me motivated.

830am
1scoop whey, 1tsp flax seed oil mixed with water

12pm
4 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 2 pieces of white bread

330pm
3 mini kitkatt bars 
1 caned tuna
salad with 2tsp bluechease

520pm
2scoops whey, 1tsp flax

930pm
6oz steak, half a large baked potato

before bed
2scoops of whey

total
cals-2370

I was aiming for 2500.  This will only be my 2nd attempt at counting cals so ill log my attempt this time and hopefully do better than last.


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2008)

Dose'nt look too bad, although my diet is not great and I don't know a lot about it.

I would definately benefit from whey, if I could be assed getting some.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Dose'nt look too bad, although my diet is not great and I don't know a lot about it.
> 
> I would definately benefit from whey, if I could be assed getting some.



Ya tracking cals is so much work.  Its a lot of time to search how many cals every thing you eat has.  Whey is the shit man, you dont take any?!?!?!


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Speed bench*
45x20
45x20
95x8
95x6
Close grip
135x3, 3, 3
Mid grip
135x3, 3, 3
Wide grip
135x3, 3, 3

*Wide grip pull ups*
+20x4, 4, 4

*Seated military press*
65x6
115x8, 8, 8. REP  PR ALL SETS

*Wide grip tbar rows*
50x6
75x6
110x5, 5
used 25s for better rom

*Skull crushers*
70x6, 6, 6 

satisfied


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 3, 2008)

2452 cals today


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 4, 2008)

*DE deads*

*Speed deads*
135x10
135x6
185x6
205x6
225x1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

*GHR*
10, 10, 10 

*Decline sit ups*
+35x8
+55x6, 6, 6

*Farmers walk*
70x75 yards total

I had to walk to the gym and home


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2008)

Good job JH.  How many days to you hit the gym a week now?


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Good job JH.  How many days to you hit the gym a week now?



Prolly to many for westside.  I try to keep it to 4-5 days.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 5, 2008)

2412cals yesterday  

I put my fit day in my sig check out guys.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 5, 2008)

*2556 *cals today.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 6, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*Close grip BB bench press*
45x12, 15
95x6
135x6, 3
155x3 (belt)
175x3
185x5, 5
190x5, 4 
PR

*Face pulls*
35x14
42.5x12, 10
50x12
57.5x12
PR

*Incline DB press*
55x6
70x8, 8

*BB bent rows*
120x12, 12
PR

I had to walk home from the gym, about 2 miles.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 6, 2008)

YouTube Video











This is about the same way I do my close grip BP.  hands on the outer edge of the smooth.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 6, 2008)

*2579* todays cals


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 7, 2008)

*ME Deads*

*RDL*
135x10, 6
185x5
225x3(belt)
245x3
275x3
315x1
365x1 pr
385x1(straps) pr
405x0

*Cybex leg press*
200x8
290x6
380x6
470x6
560x6

*Standing alt db hammer curls*
40x6
35x10

*Standing cable crunch*
50x10
57.5x12, 12, 8

*BB curls*
60x8
80x8
90x5


I really thought I could pull 405.  Taking tomorrow off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Really impressive Deads especially your grip strength. You may want to drop the belt.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya that was my first time using straps, they really help a lot.  Why do you say drop the belt?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya that was my first time using straps, they really help a lot.  Why do you say drop the belt?



I dont think belts really help the deadlift. They seem to only hinder it.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I dont think belts really help the deadlift. They seem to only hinder it.



really? it makes every thing feel "tighter" when I pull.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

*DE bench*

*Speed bench*
45x20, 15
95x6
115x3
Close grip
135x3, 3, 3
Med grip
135x3, 3, 3
Wide grip
135x3, 3, 3

*Wide grip pullups*
8, 8, 6

*Seated military press*
45x6
95x4
135x6, 6, 6
first time doing 3x6 with 135

*Wide grip tbar rows*
50x8
75x6
100x8
110x8, 8
used 25s for ROM

*Skull crushers*
65x6
75x5, 5
65x8


I walked home from the gym also.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> really? it makes every thing feel "tighter" when I pull.



Im sure its an individual thing so if you feel and know it helps you then that's all that matters. I dont like them because they hurt my ribs on the deadlift ,but i still squat and OHP with one.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2008)

Superb workout JH that millitary press is getting gigantic! How was your speed on the bench, i mean did you feel it was fast?


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Superb workout JH that millitary press is getting gigantic! How was your speed on the bench, i mean did you feel it was fast?



thanks bro.  Its funny cuz I can only do half of that on a standing press.

ya the bench feels real fast.  once I get to 135 I keep the negative more "controlled" and I focus on a fast positive.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 11, 2008)

*Parallel speed box squats*
45x12, 10
115x6, 3
135x3
185x2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Hyper ext*
Bwx10
35x6
55x6, 6, 6

*Decline situps*
Bwx12
25x15, 15


This was pretty easy for the most part.  Walk to the gym and home.  Has any one checked out my fitday?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2008)

fuck fitday.  JP man, i would lower that fat intake a 1000+ cals from fat is alot when you are hitting the 2500 calorie mark. Also drop the bacon and pork get that chicken breast, lean steak, or turkey. Im not gonna say nothing about the ice cream sandwich since you already know about that.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*7/16*
SPEED BENCH
45x15, 15
95x10, 6
115x3
Close grip
135x3, 3, 3
Med grip
135x3, 3, 3
Wide grip
135x3, 3, 3

Neutral grip pull ups
6, 6, 6

Seated OHP
45x6
95x4
140x5, 5, 5

Tbar rows wide grip
50x12
60x8
65x6
90x6
105x6
125x6

Skull crushers
75x5
80x5, 5


*7/14*
BB Free Squat
45x10, 10
135x6, 3
155x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x2
275x2, 2, 2, 1

Rdl
225x10, 10

Decline situps
Bwx12
45x10, 10, 10

BB Curls
50x6
70x8, 8, 8


*7/12*
bench press
45x15, 12
95x6
135x6
155x3
185x2
225x1 belt
205x3, 3
210x3, 2 rep pr
215x2 pr

Seated cable rows
100x12
120x12
140x12

Flat db bench press
60x12, 12

Db lat raise
15x10, 10

Cable push downs
30x12
42.5x15


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 18, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*Bench press*
45x20, 15
95x6
115x6, 3
135x3
185x2
215x3, 3, 2
pr

*Face pulls*
35x9
50x12, 12

*Inc DB Press*
60x6
75x6, 6, 6

*BB Bent Rows*
45x10
115x10
135x10
pr

*Cable push downs*
50x15, 15


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2008)

PRs everywhere i look fantastic work JH!


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> PRs everywhere i look fantastic work JH!



thanks B.

Ive been slackin on posting lately.  Things are hectic in my world right now, I barley have the time to work out.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 24, 2008)

*ME Squat*

*Back squat high box*
45x12, 12
135x8, 6
155x6
185x5 belt
225x3
245x2
275x2
315x2, 1 pr
295x2, 2

*Rdl*
135x8
185x6
245x8, 8

*Power clean*
135x2
185x1
195x1 pr

*Cable rope pull downs*
60x12
50x12, 9

*BB curls*
50x6
70x6, 6, 6

---------------------------------------------
*DE Bench*

*DE Bench*
45x20, 15
95x6
115x3
Close grip
135x3, 3, 3
Med grip
135x3, 3, 3
Wide grip
135x3, 3, 3

*Natural grip pull ups*
8, 8, 6

*Seated OHP*
65x6
135x8, 8, 7
Pr

*T bar rows wide grip*
50x8
75x6
100x12, 12, 12

*Skull crushers*
85x5, 5, 5

----------------------------------------------------------
*ME DEADS*

*Deadlift*
135x8, 6
225x5,3,3
275x2
315x1 belt
365x1
390x1 straps pr

*Hypers on GHR*
12, 12, 12

*Decline sit ups*
10
25x6
50x6, 6, 6

*Front squats*
135x5
185x3
205x3 pr
-------------------------------------------
*ME bench*


*Bench press*
45x15
135x6, 3
185x2
205x1
225x1
240x1 pr
245x1 pr

*Face pulls*
35x6
42.5x14, 14, 14

*Inc DB press*
35x8
60x14, 14, 14

*BB Bent rows*
45x8
115x14, 14, 14

*Skull crushers*
15x8
55x14, 14, 14


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 24, 2008)

some serious stuff in here JH.
Good work man


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantastic work JH! That's alot to take in ,but i can see your kicking ass.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Fantastic work JH! That's alot to take in ,but i can see your *fucking ass*.


 
I heard JH likes his donkey's....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2008)

goob said:


> I heard JH likes his *Goob*....



 sick


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> sick



.........what ever goob told you, it isnt true......


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

*de squat*

*Speed high box squat*
45x15
135x6, 3
155x6, 3
185x3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*bb Lunges*
60x6 per leg
90x6, 6, 6 per leg

*Hypers*
25, 25, 25, 25

*Decline situps*
25, 25, 25, 25

I was supposed to do low box squats, but the low box some how disappeared.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> sick


 
Maybe....but he has good taste.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Maybe....but he has good taste.



Do you mean that literally?!?!?


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 28, 2008)

*DE bench*

*Speed bench*
45x15
95x6, 3
Close, med, wide
135x3, 3, 3
135x3, 3, 3
135x3, 3, 3
No rest between grips

*Wide grip pull ups*
6, 6, 3
dead hand

*Clean press*
135x5, 5, 5

*BB Bent Rows*
135x5
155x5, 5, 5
pr

*Skulls*
70x12, 12, 10

never done clean and press, I'm hoping it transfers to my bench well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Maybe....but he has good taste.





JailHouse said:


> Do you mean that literally?!?!?



You guys are crazy lol.

I don't think the clean press is that good of a movement. It really wont transfer to the bench because you are using your legs ,and the clean aspect of it is to light to hit your traps and hamstrings.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> You guys are crazy lol.
> 
> I don't think the clean press is that good of a movement. It really wont transfer to the bench because you are using your legs ,and the clean aspect of it is to light to hit your traps and hamstrings.



IMO I think the clean is a grate move and I think the OHP is a great move, so put together is like fuckin crack.  But ya they did feel light as hell, since it was my time doing them I didn't want to go heavy.  It was actually my first time doing a OHP using some leg drive with it, I know I can do alot more.  Ill keep them for a while to change things up from what Ive been doing, I think it'll help with upper body strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2008)

Well like i said before it's so individual what works for you. Its good that you can actually feel and see what helps you progress alot of guys take months and months to learn that skill. Anyways let me know how you progress on it buddy.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 29, 2008)

*ME Squats*

*BB squats*
45x15
115x6
135x6, 3
185x3
225x3
265x3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Stiff Leg  Goodmornings*
135x3
155x3
185x3 pr

*DB Deads*
30x8
50x8
60x8
80x8

*Alt Seated DB Curls*
40x5 each arm
40x5 each arm


I feel like jello.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2008)

How did you like the good mornings? I hated that exercise.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 1, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*BB Bench Press*
45x15
95x6
115x3
135x6
155x3
205x5, 5, 5, 5 _pr_

*Face pulls*
35x14
57.5x8, 8, 8

*Inc DB Bench*
40x6
80x8, 8, 6 
Failed on the last set

*BB Bent rows*
45x8
135x8, 8, 8


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 1, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> How did you like the good mornings? I hated that exercise.



There one of my favorites, I need to do them more often.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 3, 2008)

*DE Deads*

*Speed deads*
135x6, 3
155x3, 3
185x1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

*GHR*
5
3

*Decline sit ups*
10
+45 3x8

*DB Snatch*
40x4
60x12, 12

I know Ive been adding some random stuff lately.  Ive just been trying to get my grove, and explosiveness down.  Id say its all been coming together well.  Ive been thinking about it alot and I'm going to be making a few slight changes here coming up.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bench Asst*

*Power Clean and Jerk*
95x2
135x2
155x2
165x1
175x1
185x1

*Power clean*
195x1
205x1 _pr_

*Pull ups*
+25x5, 5, 5

*Dips*
BWx5
+70x5, 5, 5

*One arm DB row*
40x5 per arm
60x5, 5, 5

*Cable rope pull downs*
20x12
35x12
42.5x12


Ive been practicing the jerk in my warm ups and warm downs with one of the weighted stretch bars.  This was my first time with a oly BB, I'm sure it could have looked better but I know it wasn't too bad.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 6, 2008)

*ME Deads*

*Deadlift*
135x6,3
225x6,3
315x2
395x1_pr_

*Front squats*
135x5
185x5
205X5 _pr_

*Hypers*
25x6
55x8, 8, 8

*Alt hammer curls*
40x12, 10

*Hang leg raise*
8, 8, 6


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2008)

Crazy deadlifting man im very impressed! Your progression is fantastic i hope your gonna keep on this westside format for a while.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Crazy deadlifting man im very impressed! Your progression is fantastic i hope your gonna keep on this westside format for a while.



Thanks man!  I like west side, I should have started it a long time ago.  I might make it my permanent format haha.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 8, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*BB Bench Press*
45x10, 10
115x6
135x6, 3
185x3
205x2
225x2, 2, 2
Pr

*Face pulls*
35x10
50x10, 10, 10

*Inc DB Bench*
50x10
70x10, 10, 10 
Pr

*Unsupported 1arm DB Row*
40x10
50x10, 10, 10

*Dips*
BWx10
+25x10, 10, 10


I never tried the DB rows unsupported.  They felt weired, I'm just gunna keep them tell they feel right.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2008)

Good work on the bench PR brother JH! How do you feel your muscle gains have been?


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 9, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work on the bench PR brother JH! How do you feel your muscle gains have been?



Thanks B.  The gains are there I'm sure, but you know how it is.  
Living at home is tuff to keep a good diet.  But the good news is one of my friends is buying a house so ill be back up north in a few weeks.  You live in MD right B?  I'm in NoVA.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 10, 2008)

*DE Squat*

*Low box speed squat*
45x15
95x6
115x6
135x3
155x2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*GHR*
8, 5, 5

*Hypers*
BWx10
+35x10, 10, 10

*Decline sit ups*
BWx10
+35x10, 10, 10

*DB Hammer Preacher curls*
15sx10
20sx10, 10, 10

Never tried the db hammer preachers.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks B.  The gains are there I'm sure, but you know how it is.
> Living at home is tuff to keep a good diet.  But the good news is one of my friends is buying a house so ill be back up north in a few weeks.  You live in MD right B?  I'm in NoVA.



Not sure what Nova is man. I was asking because i remember on westside the strength gains were crazy ,but the muscle gains did'nt really come that fast.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Not sure what Nova is man. I was asking because i remember on westside the strength gains were crazy ,but the muscle gains did'nt really come that fast.



NOva is northern VA, its outside dc/md.  

The strength gains have been more than I would have ever thought for sure.  Your right about the muscle gain also, I cant notice any big changes.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 11, 2008)

*De bench*

*speed bench*
45x15
95x6, 3
105x6, 3
_Added fake ass band_
Cg
120x3, 3, 3
Mg
120x3, 3, 3
Wg
120x3, 3, 3

*Wighted hammer grip Pullups +35*
5, 5, 3

*DB Snatch*
50x8
70x8, 8, 8
_Pr_

*BB Bent Rows*
45x8
135x8, 8, 8


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 13, 2008)

*ME Squats*

*BB SQuat*
95x6, 3
135x6, 3
185x3, 3
225x2
275x1
295x1
315x1 _pr_

*Goodmornings*
135x3
155x3
185x3
190x3 _pr_

*Decline situps*
Bwx10
+55x10, 10, 10

*Alt DB seated curls*
30x20, 18, 12


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

*ME Bench*

*BB Bench*
45x15
95x6
135x6, 3
185x3
205x2
225x1
250x1 _pr_
225x2

*Face pulls*
35x14
50x14, 14, 14

*Inc DB press*
40x14
65x12, 12,  12
_Pr_

*Unsupported 1 arm DB row*
40x12
65x12, 12, 12
_pr_

*dips*
14, 14, 14


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

*6/14/08*
About a week before diet






*8/14/08*
Today





Ive maintained the same weight this whole time with 2500 cals a day.  

My new goal for now is to get my big 3 total to 1000pds with west side, I don't wanna be any heavier than 185 while doing this.  Hopefully I can do this before next summer so I can start a cut in time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2008)

looking good buddy ,but where are the wheels and back?


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks B.  Ill try to get back/wheel progress later, its hard to get those.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 19, 2008)

Ive been off for a few days.  I'm supposed to get a work out in today, but I'm not feeling to gr8 so I dunno.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks B.  Ill try to get back/wheel progress later, its hard to get those.



Sounds like you got something to hide.


JailHouse said:


> Ive been off for a few days.  I'm supposed to get a work out in today, but I'm not feeling to gr8 so I dunno.



Take that time off buddy so you can be full blast when you come back to the game.


----------



## nadirmg (Aug 19, 2008)

JH.  Nice work dude.  Those pictures are great!
So you're thinking about going Westside, eh?


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

SHIT, i know i never should have left. now you are hitting better weight than me.

good job on the pr's. i didnt get to read everything since i left but what i did looked pretty good.

hopefully i will be back at it hard and heavy agian


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Sounds like you got something to hide.
> 
> 
> Take that time off buddy so you can be full blast when you come back to the game.



lol, you got me B.  I'm still feeling shitty, ill be back at it tomorrow.



nadirmg said:


> JH.  Nice work dude.  Those pictures are great!
> So you're thinking about going Westside, eh?





the other half said:


> SHIT, i know i never should have left. now you are hitting better weight than me.
> 
> good job on the pr's. i didnt get to read everything since i left but what i did looked pretty good.
> 
> hopefully i will be back at it hard and heavy agian




Thanks guys.  Ive been training strength with west side for a while and its been awesome.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench Press*
45x 10, 10, 10
95x 3, 3, 3
115x 3, 3, 3
115x 3, 3, 3
115x 3, 3, 3
_(Close, med, wide grip)_

*Seated BB Military Press*
95x8
145x5, 4, 3
_Should of been able to do 145 3x5_

*Wide grip pull ups*
5, 5, 5

*BB Bent rows*
95x5
155x5, 5, 5

I wasn't gunna go today but I needed the stimulation.  I didn't mess around, I was in and out less than 30 minutes.  My weight went down almost 4 pounds in this week off


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

*My wish list*

Ive been looking at a few toys im saving up for.


----------



## nadirmg (Aug 21, 2008)

Good lookin' numbers there man.  How do you like speed bench?  Hard?  Exhausting?


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Good lookin' numbers there man.  How do you like speed bench?  Hard?  Exhausting?



Speed bench is not too hard.  You're supposed to do around 50-70% of your one rep max and concentrate on form and going up and down fast.  Really I think DE in general is all about speed, so I kinda fucked up by going soo low with the reps.  I'm still in the learning presses with westside, Ive leaned most of what I know thru the other guys journals in here, and a few articles.


----------



## nadirmg (Aug 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Speed bench is not too hard.  You're supposed to do around 50-70% of your one rep max and concentrate on form and going up and down fast.  Really I think DE in general is all about speed, so I kinda fucked up by going soo low with the reps.  I'm still in the learning presses with westside, Ive leaned most of what I know thru the other guys journals in here, and a few articles.



So is speed bench all about active recovery and fast twitch fibers?


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> So is speed bench all about active recovery and fast twitch fibers?



I thinks so, I think fast twitch fibers are for heaver weight, but the explosive part might hit the fast twitch fibers.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)

*DE Deads*

*Speed Deads*
135x6, 6
185x3, 3
200x1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

*Power cleans*
135x8

*Pull thrus*
35x20
50x20
57.5x20

*Decline sit ups +45*
20, 15, 15

*Farmers walk*
75x200ft


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 24, 2008)

Good lifting JH! I cant wait till you get some chains and bands then your strength is gonna skyrocket! You may want to talk to Pete about their use he knows his shit.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good lifting JH! I cant wait till you get some chains and bands then your strength is gonna skyrocket! You may want to talk to Pete about their use he knows his shit.



ya bro, I'm trying to get some good equipment.  I'm thinking about piecing a home gym together.  I just wanna get a flat bench, and a rack, and some power shit and call it a day.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 30, 2008)

*ME Bench 8/28*

*BB Flat  Bench*
45x15, 15
135x6, 6
210x4, 3, 1
terrible

*Seated Face Fulls*
37x12
63x18, 18, 18

*Inc DB Press*
40x25, 25

*BB Bent Rows*
95x8
135x8, 8, 8

*Dips BW*
15, 12, 10

Ive been inconsistent the past 2 weeks.  I just got back from visiting up north to say bye to my sister, she leaves to the Air force on Tuesday.  and the week before that I took off cuz I was up north.  Now that I'm back I don't have any plans so i can start grinding again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2008)

Sucks about the bench bro ,but your next workout is gonna kick ass so it doesnt matter.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 2, 2008)

Things haven't been going my way.  My gym membership is suspended cuz of a past due balance.  I still cant find a job (I got fired my my last job).  I'm flat ass broke, cant even pay my phone bill.
I have two 50pound dumbbells in my basement, and there is a pull up bar not to far from my neighborhood (I don't have a license so i gotta walk every where).  So I gotta do with what I got for now.  I'm gunna do legs tomorrow with my dumbbells.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 3, 2008)

*Hams/Bis*

*Deads with 50pd dbs*
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15

*Curls with one 50pd db*
X5
X10
X10
X5
_played around with different grips_

Damn my legs are fucked


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Things haven't been going my way.  My gym membership is suspended cuz of a past due balance.  I still cant find a job (I got fired my my last job).  I'm flat ass broke, cant even pay my phone bill.
> I have two 50pound dumbbells in my basement, and there is a pull up bar not to far from my neighborhood (I don't have a license so i gotta walk every where).  So I gotta do with what I got for now.  I'm gunna do legs tomorrow with my dumbbells.



All you need to do is go to a playground and workout i do those every once in a while. Dips, chins, pullups, inverted body rows, diamond pushups, hand stands , dragon flags, and upright body rows


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 5, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> All you need to do is go to a playground and workout i do those every once in a while. Dips, chins, pullups, inverted body rows, diamond pushups, hand stands , dragon flags, and upright body rows



Thanks for the advice B.  I was gunna look for a decent play ground today but its been raining all morning.  I know there is a elementary school up the street but I dunno if I can work out while school is in progress so I gotta figure out a way.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 5, 2008)

*Upper 9/5*

*DB Snatch* (RI 60sec)
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x10
50x10
50x10

*Unsupported 1 arm DB rows* (RI 30sec)
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14
50x14


On a side note I stopped taking creatine and whey powder.  For one the shit cost too much.  And two it was causing bad acne all over my shoulders and lower back.


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice work out, JH.  How's Westside coming?

Hmmm, I'd be tempted to ditch the creatine and whey if I had acne breakouts like that.  Fortunately, eating clean and not drinking carbonated beverages seems to have helped me out a lot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks for the advice B.  I was gunna look for a decent play ground today but its been raining all morning.  I know there is a elementary school up the street but I dunno if I can work out while school is in progress so I gotta figure out a way.



Be careful man wait till schools out or ask permission from the school before you start working out or they may just prosecute you.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 7, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Nice work out, JH.  How's Westside coming?
> 
> Hmmm, I'd be tempted to ditch the creatine and whey if I had acne breakouts like that.  Fortunately, eating clean and not drinking carbonated beverages seems to have helped me out a lot.



I'm not in a gym right now so westside is on hold TEMPORARILY!  It sux cuz I really like that style of training.  But creatine gives my bad acne, Ive been off it for a little over a week and its gotten better.  I only drink water no exceptions (I even quit drinking beer)  and diet is clean.



Brutus_G said:


> Be careful man wait till schools out or ask permission from the school before you start working out or they may just prosecute you.



Thanks for the advice.  I still don't know any places to go.  I might be able to rig some thing in my yard.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 8, 2008)

*Quads/Tris*

*Goblet Squats* (RI-120sec)
50x20
50x20
50x20
50x15
50x15
50x15
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

*DB OH Tri EX* (RI-120sec)
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

These workouts have been killer


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I'm not in a gym right now so westside is on hold TEMPORARILY!  It sux cuz I really like that style of training.  But creatine gives my bad acne, Ive been off it for a little over a week and its gotten better.  I only drink water no exceptions (I even quit drinking beer)  and diet is clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  I still don't know any places to go.  I might be able to rig some thing in my yard.



If you got a deck or any door which can support your weight you should be good. Deck railings that form a 90 degree angle are great for dips.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> *Goblet Squats* (RI-120sec)
> 50x20
> 50x20
> 50x20
> ...



Put some weight on that bar son.....jk man lol.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Put some weight on that bar son.....jk man lol.



lol. unfortunately I don't have a bar only a pair of 50pd dumbbells.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 10, 2008)

*upper 9/10*

*Push ups *(RI-60sec)
X20
X20
X20
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15
X15

*Bent Over 2-DB Row Palm In *(RI-120sec)
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Lackluster performance, didn't even break a sweat.  Gotta get back in a gym.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 10, 2008)

Just put that 50 pound DB in a back pack and do pushups. 1 legged negative squats with the 50 DB.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Just put that 50 pound DB in a back pack and do pushups. 1 legged negative squats with the 50 DB.



Thanks for the suggestions.  1 legged squats look vary interesting, my flexibility and balance kinda sux those might help.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 11, 2008)

Went and did some 40 yard dashes.  I didn't time them, I just wanted to get my heart going.  They did feel faster than last time I did them (high school).
I recently cut my cals down to 2000 since I wasn't lifting much and wasn't doing any cardio.  I'm prolly going to bring them back to 2500 and do some sprints Tue and Thur and lift Mon wed and Fri.
This all depends on if I can get back in the gym soon or not.  This kid in VA Beach wants to buy some car parts off me, if that goes Thur ill be back to lifting heavy again.  well see......


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 12, 2008)

*Lower 9/12*

*DB Front Squats with 50s *(RI-60sec)
X10
X10
X10
X10

*DB Deads with 50s *(RI-60sec)
X10
X10
X10
X10

This was tuff with the short RIs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Went and did some 40 yard dashes.  I didn't time them, I just wanted to get my heart going.  They did feel faster than last time I did them (high school).
> I recently cut my cals down to 2000 since I wasn't lifting much and wasn't doing any cardio.  I'm prolly going to bring them back to 2500 and do some sprints Tue and Thur and lift Mon wed and Fri.
> This all depends on if I can get back in the gym soon or not.  This kid in VA Beach wants to buy some car parts off me, if that goes Thur ill be back to lifting heavy again.  well see......



Sprints can definitely kick your ass i hate them ,but i also love them.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Sprints can definitely kick your ass i hate them ,but i also love them.



Ya I'm gunna start doing them for my cardio days.  I get bored quick on long runs so short all out runs will keep me interested longer.  It would be nice to get them down in the 4 sec range Ive never been that quick.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 14, 2008)

*Upper 9/14*

*Wide grip pull ups*
5
5
5
*Close grip pull ups*
5
5
5
*Hammer grip pull ups*
5
5
5

*Wide dips*
10
10
10
10
10

*Hanging leg raise*
5 up and down 5 circles
10 circles
5 up and down

Finally got to check out the local school play ground.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking good JH! Its kinda humbling to see what you can do with BW isnt it?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 15, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking good JH! Its kinda humbling to see what you can do with BW isnt it?



Ya bro I have some bad lat doms today.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 15, 2008)

Good newsss.  I start A new job Thursday and its at my gym, working the front desk.  So ill be back to my original goal of 1000pds.  Starting today I'm upping the cals to 2200 and every Monday ill go up another 200cal until I get to 3500cal.  Originally I didn't want to be heavier than 185pds but I'm going to up that to 190pds.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy shit.  I did miss a lot, some great numbers before getting kicked out from the gym.  Nazis.

Guess the good news is that you'll be back on form pretty damn soon.  Looking good in the pics too, great work.  What other madness has been hppening, usual hot sluts and drunken nights of debauchery?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya bro I have some bad lat doms today.



Good to hear JH. What is your eventual weight goal.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit.  I did miss a lot, some great numbers before getting kicked out from the gym.  Nazis.
> 
> Guess the good news is that you'll be back on form pretty damn soon.  Looking good in the pics too, great work.  What other madness has been hppening, usual hot sluts and drunken nights of debauchery?



I'm in a new city at the moment so not much drinking yet.  Thanks for the kind works good.



Brutus_G said:


> Good to hear JH. What is your eventual weight goal.



I'm going to bulk up until about February I'm thinking around 190.  Depends tho cuz I get fat easy on bulks, but I'm gunna make this a really clean bulk, Ive gotten alot better at counting cals.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I'm in a new city at the moment so not much drinking yet.  Thanks for the kind works good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bulk up until about February I'm thinking around 190.  Depends tho cuz I get fat easy on bulks, but I'm gunna make this a really clean bulk, Ive gotten alot better at counting cals.



I meant what is your ideal weight? Mine is 240 at 10%.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I meant what is your ideal weight? Mine is 240 at 10%.



Id like to be around 205 at 10% one day.  240pds  Your going to be a beast B!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

*DE Bench 9/18*

*SPEED BENCH PRESS *(RI 60SEC)
45X15,15
95X6, 6
_CLOSE GRIP_
135X3, 3, 3
_MED GRIP_
135X3, 3, 3
_WIDE GRIP_
135X3, 3, 3

*WIDE GRIP PULL UPS *(RI 60SEC)
5, 5, 5

*SEATED DB MILITARY PRESS *(RI 60-90SEC)
50X10, 10, 10

*BB BENT ROWS *(RI 60-90SEC)
95X10
135X10, 10, 10

I started the job at the gym today and work out there also.  The gym kinda sux, theres no station for seated BB military press, they have hex plates, and there is no real place to do O lifts or D lifts.   The staff is surprisingly knowledgeable tho and are cool as hell.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Id like to be around 205 at 10% one day.  240pds  Your going to be a beast B!



Oh i hope so! I suspect ill need to get some real steroids to get that big. Guess whos back in the game! Good job JH howd the speed bench feel?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 19, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Oh i hope so! I suspect ill need to get some real steroids to get that big. Guess whos back in the game! Good job JH howd the speed bench feel?



Ya dude thats Jay Cuttler status.  Ive lost some serious strength, but every thing felt good still.  I got the speed bench technique down nicely.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 19, 2008)

*DE Deads 9/19*

*SPEED DEADS*
135X6, 6
185X1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

*FRONT SQUATS*
95X10 _(Olympic style)_
155X8, 8, 8 _(bodybuilder style)_

*HYPER EXT*
BWX10
+35X8, 8, 8

*DECLINE SIT UPS*
BWX10
+50X10, 10, 10



On the front squats O style has been bothering my shoulders so I'm gunna permanently switch to BB style.  I didn't time the RI's on this one, I just rested till recovery.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 21, 2008)

*ME Bench 9/21*

*BENCH PRESS*
45x15
135x6, 6
185x3
205x5, 5, 4

*DB LAT RAISE*
10x10
20x10, 10, 10

*INCLINE DB PRESS*
35x10
65x8, 8, 8

*ONE ARM DB ROW UNSUPPORTED*
80x10 (R)
80x10 (L)
80x10 (R)
80x10 (L)

*SKULL CRUSHERS*
70x10, 8

strength is down but I was expecting that.  I hope to be stronger than ever once I start getting my weight up, I was 173 yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2008)

Looking good man i hear ya about the lost strength ive lost a shit load.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 21, 2008)

ya it sux.....


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 22, 2008)

*ME Deads 9/22*

*DEADS*
135x6, 6
185x3
225x3 _(belt on)_
275x5, 5, 5

*LEG PRESS*
180x10
360x10, 10, 10

*BB CURLS*
70x10, 10

Short and to the point.  I'm taking it easy on the deads because I haven't gone heavy in about 4+ weeks.  On the bright side of things my diet is more solid than ever.  I'm on 2400cals now and going to 2600 on Mon.  Every thing is super clean, I dropped all seasoning and only use mustard or organic salsa (no salt added).  My main veggie source at this time are tomatos and spinach.  I'm looking for a veggie I can just put on the grill with at the same time as my chicken or steaks, just trying to save time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2008)

Good idea on keeping it slow on the deadlifts. You can use seasonings man just avoid most condiments. As for a veggie try broccoli and asparagus.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good idea on keeping it slow on the deadlifts. You can use seasonings man just avoid most condiments. As for a veggie try broccoli and asparagus.



Ya I dropped condiments also, those were my biggest problem.  I covering everything I ate in Taxes Pete, the shit is LOADED with sodium.  I never used seasoning on many things I ate, mostly just used it on eggs.


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

Noice deadlifting JH.

Where did you move too, and why?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Noice deadlifting JH.
> 
> Where did you move too, and why?



I moved to Richmond VA because I lost my job and appartment all because a dui


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

*DE Bench 9/24*

*SPEED BENCH PRESS*
45x15, 15
95x6, 6
_CLOSE GRIP_
135x3, 3, 3
_MED GRIP_
135x3, 3, 3
_WIDE GRIP_
135x3, 3, 3

*LAT PULL DOWNS*
60x10
120x10, 10, 10

*HANG CLEANS*
95x10
135x10, 10, 6

*DOUBLE ARM DB ROWS PALMS IN*
15x10
35x10, 10, 10

**ROTARY CUFF WORK*


Really happy with this one.  I surprised my self with the hang cleans.  I really never tryed cleans from the hang position.  Double arm rows are the shit, they hit the lats and upper back hard as fuck.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent work man! Ive always been big on DB rows for total back ass kicking.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Excellent work man! Ive always been big on DB rows for total back ass kicking.



ya they have recently became one of my favorites.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 26, 2008)

*DE Squat 9/26*

*LOW BOX SQUAT*
45x15
95x6
115x6
155x2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*GOOD MORNINGS*
95x10
135x10, 10, 10

*STANDING AB PULL DOWNS*
45x25
70x25, 10

*SEATED ALT DB CURLS*
35x14, 12

The GMs were fun, I got realllllly low on them.

This gym has this cool cable machine for ab pull downs.  This was my first time using it but it is nice!!!!

My weight today is 175, so it has gone up a little so that is good.  I'm going to keep my cals the way they are for another week and see if it still goes up, if not then ill go up a little more on the cals.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2008)

I never was a big fan of lower body DE always seemed to slow to me. How do you feel about it? Good job on the good mornings getting low is the biggest key of getting alot out of that exercise.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I never was a big fan of lower body DE always seemed to slow to me. How do you feel about it? Good job on the good mornings getting low is the biggest key of getting alot out of that exercise.



DE days can be dull, but I do enjoy them still.  I like to add things to them to spice it up.  
On the GMs I like to go all the way down to about a deadlift starting position.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> DE days can be dull, but I do enjoy them still.  I like to add things to them to spice it up.
> On the GMs I like to go all the way down to about a deadlift starting position.



Thats the best way bro then the carry over to your deadlift and squat will be very high.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats the best way bro then the carry over to your deadlift and squat will be very high.



For sure, I feel like GMs are one of the most effective movements you can do.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn JH.... looking good in here.
didn't realize it'd been that long since I checked in...
sorry to hear about the dui nonsense.

However, I'm glad to hear that your 'back on the horse'


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 29, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Damn JH.... looking good in here.
> didn't realize it'd been that long since I checked in...
> sorry to hear about the dui nonsense.
> 
> However, I'm glad to hear that your 'back on the horse'



Thanx Luc, I'm back and more focused that ever.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 29, 2008)

*ME Bench 9/29*

*BB BENCH PRESS*
45x15
95x6
135x6
185x3
215x3, 3, 3

*DB LAT RAISE*
10x8
25x8, 8, 8

*DBINCLINE BENCH PRESS*
35x8
70x8, 8, 8

*UNSUPPORTED ONE ARM DB ROWS*
85x8 (R)
85x8 (L)
85x8 (R)
85x8 (L)




I did much better than I thought I would.  I felt like shit all day, I didn't even want to lift.  Every thing worked out at the end.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Great workout JH... yeah, I hear ya on the "didn't want to be there" thing

But it seems, once you get there and get part way though the workout, you're glad you did it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive had some days just like that and the gym always seems to make everything workout.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Ive had some days just like that and the gym always seems to make everything workout.





katt said:


> Great workout JH... yeah, I hear ya on the "didn't want to be there" thing
> 
> But it seems, once you get there and get part way though the workout, you're glad you did it.



Thanks, the thing is iv had a slight head cold since yesterday.  I do feel a little better this morning.  Ill be doing heavy 5 rep squats today, but not too heavy since I haven't gone heavy in a while.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good, JH 

Rows look real strong!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, JH
> 
> Rows look real strong!



Thanks a lot Gaz!  There one of my favs.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

*ME Squats 9/30*

*BB BACK SQUATS*
95x6
135x6
205x6
235x5, 5, 5

*DB SLDL*
40x10
80x10, 10, 10

*DECLINE SIT UPS*
+40x25

*ALT DB HAMMER CURLS*
40x10, 8




This was a tuff one.  
  This out of shape dumb ass that used the squat rack after me loaded up 4 plates and was doing half a rep squats, he was yelling and screaming every rep, it was annoying


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL the old dumbass in the squat rack. Hey atleast he was actually squating that in itself is rare to see. Good workout bro


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 3, 2008)

*DE Bench 10/3*

*SPEED BENCH PRESS*
45x15,15
95x6, 6
135x3CG/3MG/3WG
135x3CG/3MG/3WG
135X3CG/3MG/3WG

*WIDE GRIP PULL UPS*
5
5
5

*SEATED DB MILITARY PRESS*
35x8
55x8, 8, 8

*BB BENT ROWS*
95x8
145x8, 8, 8

*SKULL CRUSHERS*
80x8, 8, 8



Today my weight is 176.  My cals are 2800, ill be going up to 3000 on Monday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2008)

impressive skull crushers jh.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> impressive skull crushers jh.



Thanks B!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2008)

*Deadlift Asst*

*POWER CLEAN*
135x5
185x2
195x1
205x1
210xFAIL
210x1 _PR_

*TIRE FLIP*
650x5, 3, 5, 6





The first 210 power clean attempt I shrugged it to about my chest but I didn't drop under the bar fast enough.  Second try I barley got it, I need to work on my speed.

We have 2 tires behind the gym, the only problem is its in the dirt area in the back.  Its was raining down here last week and it was still muddy back there so it was hard to keep my feet planted and the terrain was vary uneven so that was another challenge so thats why the reps are all over the place.

This work out was fun as shit. For some reason I couldn't even lift the 850 pound tire up from the ground.  I think its because the uneven terrain and the mud.  Next time were gunna move the tires in the parking lot and I should be able to flip it easy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome i wish i had some tires to flip! Now im gonna be jealous for a bit. Great work on the cleans bro i think you just beat my old PR.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Awesome i wish i had some tires to flip! Now im gonna be jealous for a bit. Great work on the cleans bro i think you just beat my old PR.



Thanks B.  Tire filliping is fun as shit, its also a great way to keep things interesting.  If you go to a junk yard they'll give you the big tires free, because they cant recycle those.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

*ME Bench 10/6*

*BB BENCH PRESS*
45x15, 15
95x6, 6
135x6, 3
185x3
230x2, 2, 2 _PR FOR DOUBLES_

*DB LAT RAISE*
15x5
30x5, 5, 5 _PR_

*INC DB BENCH PRESS*
30x5
80x5, 5, 5

*UNSUPPORTED 1ARM DB ROWS*
95x5 L
95x5 R

95x5 L
95x5 R

95x5 L
95x5 R _PR_


This was great, I'm finally back to setting some Pr's.  My weight is 176 and I'm taking the cals up to 3000 today.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Dang.. look at all those PR's... great work JH!


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

congrats on the bench PR.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 6, 2008)

Solid Work JH!

DB LAT RAISE
confused me for a second because I was thinking 'lats', then it dawned on me.
So you managed to make me feel confused to frikking stupid in about 0.63 seconds. Good Job! lol


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

katt said:


> Dang.. look at all those PR's... great work JH!





fufu said:


> congrats on the bench PR.





lucifuge said:


> Solid Work JH!
> 
> DB LAT RAISE
> confused me for a second because I was thinking 'lats', then it dawned on me.
> So you managed to make me feel confused to frikking stupid in about 0.63 seconds. Good Job! lol



Thanks alot guys, your encouraging words mean alot.  Ive been working hard and dieting hard.  

Dont worry Luc I confuse my self all the time lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2008)

Prs all over JH good stuff man! I may have to go check out that tire situation at some local junk yard.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Prs all over JH good stuff man! I may have to go check out that tire situation at some local junk yard.



I hope you do, I think youd like that shit.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2008)

*ME Deads 10/7*

*DEADLIFT*
135x6
225x3
340x2.5 _grip failed_
340x3, 2 _with straps grip was still failing.  Still a pr for a triple_

*FRONT SQUATS* _(O STYLE)_
135x5
225x3, 2 _pr_

*BB CURLS*
80x7, 7





I did this during my lunch break so RIs were vary short so the reps suxed.  

I need to work on my grip and get some better straps.  The one I have now are too thick, I want the suede straps.

I didn't even plan on attempting 225 on the fronts I was just feelin it and went for it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2008)

Nioce deadlifts gotta love how brutal that exercise is.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Nioce deadlifts gotta love how brutal that exercise is.



Thanks B.  Deads have always been my best lift.  I haven't worked on my grip in months now, I can tell that I need to start again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks B.  Deads have always been my best lift.  I haven't worked on my grip in months now, I can tell that I need to start again.



Yeah me to my gripping ability sucks.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah me to my gripping ability sucks.



ya I dont understand how some people who never train grip can dead over 400 with no straps.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)

*Bench Asst 10/9*

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*
45x10
95x5
105x3
135x6 _pr_
140x3 _pr_
145x5 _pr_

*WIDE GRIP LAT PULL DOWNS*
150x10, 10, 10 _pr_

*DIPS BW*
10, 10, 10

*BB BENT ROWS*
95x10
155x5, 5, 5

**ROTARY CUFF WORK**



I haven't done military press from the standing position in a LONG time.  I'm gunna do them this way for a while to work more on functional use of strength.

That was the most weight Ive ever used on THIS lat pull down at my new gym.  This machine goes as heavy as 300!

I signed up for 3 sessions with a Olympic weight lifting coach, it was about 90$.  I work with the guy and hes a former strength coach for a division 1 college football team so I think it will be well worth it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2008)

Im sure youll find his expert advice to be more than worth the money its rare to find someone competent in the o-lifts who isnt more than 2 hours away from where you live.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Im sure youll find his expert advice to be more than worth the money its rare to find someone competent in the o-lifts who isnt more than 2 hours away from where you live.



Ya the guy knows what he is talking about.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 10, 2008)

*Squat Asst 10/10*

*FRONT SQUATS* _(O STYLE)_
95x6
115x3
135x3
185x2
225x1
245x1 _pr_
250x1 _pr_
255x1 _pr_

*DB SLDL*
85x8, 8, 8

*DECLINE SIT UPS*
x10
60x10, 10, 10

*DB HAMMER CURLS*
30x20, 14, 12



Felt nice.  The squats were ass to ankles.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 10, 2008)

very nice on the front squats there buddy.
Just the thought of 255 fronts makes my delts hurt 
nice work


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 13, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> very nice on the front squats there buddy.
> Just the thought of 255 fronts makes my delts hurt
> nice work



Thanks luc, front squats are fun.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 13, 2008)

*DE Bench 10/13*

*SPEED BENCH PRESS*
45x15, 15
95x6, 6
_CLOSE GRIP_
140x3, 3, 3
_MED GRIP_
140x3, 3, 3
_WIDE GRIP_
140x3, 3, 3

*CLOSE GRIP PULL UPS*
BW+15x 5, 5, 5

*STANDING BB MILITARY PRESS*
65x8
135x5, 5, 5

*ONE ARM DB ROWS*
85x10 (R), 10 (L)
85x10 (R), 10 (L)
_PR_


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2008)

*DE Squat 10/14*

*SPEED BOX SQUAT*
135x2, 2
155x2, 2
185x2, 2, 2, 2

*GOODMORNINGS*
95x7
135x5
155x5
185x5

*LEG EXT*
x100 REPS

*HYPER EXT*
+40x12, 12, 12

*BB SHRUGS*
225x12, 12, 12

*BB CURLS*
70x10, 10, 10

*STANDING AB PULLDOWNS*
3 SETS X FAIL



I did things a little different today.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 15, 2008)

very nice keep up the good work


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> very nice keep up the good work



Thanks Rubs.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

*ME Bench 10/16*

*FLOOR PRESS*
135x3
185x3
205x1
225x1
245x1
265xFAIL

*PARTAIL PRESS* _(low end)_
205x7, 6, 6

*SKULL CRUSHERS*
80x7, 7, 7

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*
125x7, 7, 7

*BB BENT ROWS*
135x12, 12, 12

*LEG RAISE*
x30



I never tried the partail or floor press, it was a nice change.  My BW was 181 today, 3500cals seems to be working.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2008)

*ME Squat 10/17*

*PARALLEL BOX SQUATS*
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x1
275x1
315x1
335x1 _pr_
345x1 _pr_

*DB ONE LEG DEADLIFT*
20x7R. 7L
20x7R, 7L

*DB SLDL*
90x5, 5, 5 pr

*1 ARM DB ROW UNSUPPORTED*
100x5R, 5L
100x5R, 5L
100x5R, 5L _pr_

*HAMMER CURLS*
35x14, 14, 14



The squats were easy so I was happy with that

The one leg deads were horrible.  I was good with my left leg but I was all over the place on the right leg.

My goal was to not use straps on the deads or rows, mission accomplished.  I think my grip is getting stronger.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

Fucking nice going on the PRs, dude 

Do you do any direct grip training at all?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, and i find im better with one leg than the other on Single Leg DLs aswell, perhaps do some practice unweighted to help with balance and drilling that form?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking nice going on the PRs, dude
> 
> Do you do any direct grip training at all?



I just started doing heavy shrugs again.  Any other move that involves a heavy DB or BB I try to hold the weight a little longer at the top of each rep and really concentrate on my grip.



Gazhole said:


> Oh, and i find im better with one leg than the other on Single Leg DLs aswell, perhaps do some practice unweighted to help with balance and drilling that form?



Ya I will try that.  Next time I do these I'm going to try using a medicine ball and see how that feels.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 18, 2008)

very nice on the prs.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Rubs.  

I used my first training session on Saturday.  We went over a lot of stuff like the "double knee bend".  I did lots of snatches and cleans.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2008)

*Speed Bench*
45x15, 15_(close grip, wide grip)_
95x3, 3, 3_(close grip, med grip, wide grip)_
115x3, 3, 3_(close grip, med grip, wide grip)_
135x3, 3, 3_(close grip, med grip, wide grip)_

*DB Decline bench*
35x100 reps for time

*Bent Rear delt raise*
15x10, 10

*Front raise*
25x10, 10

*Face pulls*
50x10
70x10
80x10

*Decline situps*
25x100 reps for time

*+light hang cleans+*


The high rep for time stuff was hard.  My cleans are looking pretty nice.

I'm following this template incase any one was wondering http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/93653-sample-westside-barbell-template-mike-ruggeria.html.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> *PARALLEL BOX SQUATS*
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 205x3
> ...



nice box squats.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice box squats.



now if I can do those with out the box ill be in business.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2008)

*DE Deads 10/22*

*SPEED SUMO DEADS*
135x2
185x2
195x2
200x2, 2

*GOODMORNINGS*
95x7
155x7, 7, 7

*LEG EXT*
75x100 reps for time

*BB SHRUGS*
245x8, 8, 8

*BB CURLS*
75x8, 8, 8

*HYPER EXT*
+50x12, 12, 12

*STANDING AB PULL DOWNS*
2 set till fail



Good stuff.  I pull sumo much faster than a traditional pull.  The lactic acid training is fucking killer.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 23, 2008)

*ME Bench 10/23*

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*
95x6
135x3
185x2
205x1
225x1 _pr_
205x5 _pr_

*PIN PRESS*
135x3
245x1
225x3

*TATE PRESS*
25x7
35x7
45x7

*JM PRESS*
25x7
30x7
35x7

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*
135x5, 5, 3

*BB BENT ROWS*
155x10, 10, 10 _pr_

*HANGING LEG RAISE *
x25




This workout was cool.  It was my first time trying pin, tate, and jm press.  Bw is still 181, my diet was a little off last weekend.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

looks like the PR's just keep coming, gj.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> looks like the PR's just keep coming, gj.



Thanks Fu!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2008)

*ME Deads 10/24*

*SUMO DEADS*
135x6
205x3
225x2
315x1
405x1 _pr_
410xFAIL

*DB SLDL*
100x5, 5, 5 _pr_

*UNI LYING LEG CURLS*
40x7(L), 7(R)
40x7(L), 7(R)

*ONE ARM DB ROWS UNSUPPORTED*
95x7(L), 7(R)
95x7(L), 7(R) _pr_

*DECLINE SIT UPS*
+65x10, 10, 10



I got 4 plates finally, my old pr was 395. 410 came about 2 inches off the ground then I gave up.  No straps used today so that was a big improvement.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 26, 2008)

_NICE_ work JH!
getting strong buddy.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Bro!  Things are coming along.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 26, 2008)

damn nice deads


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> damn nice deads



Thankd Rubs.

Ive been sitting at 180-182 pounds for the last 2 weeks, thats with 3500 cals.  Starting today I'm moving up to 4000 cals, trying to hit 190 pounds.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 27, 2008)

good luck on putting on the weight. im trying to loose some right now because its wrestling season im sitting at 168 and need to get down to 160


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> good luck on putting on the weight. im trying to loose some right now because its wrestling season im sitting at 168 and need to get down to 160



Nice I hope they dont put u with the 200 pounders like they did last year lol.  Do you have a cutting plan?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2008)

*Bench Asst 10/27*

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*
45x10
95x3
135x2
155x4 _pr_
145x6 _pr_

*WIDEGRIP PULLUPS* 
+25x4, 4, 4

*DIPS*
+25x10, 10, 10

*BB BENT ROWS*
95x5
165x5, 5, 5 _pr_

**LIGHT CLEANS**


Felt good today.  Bw is 182 today.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice I hope they dont put u with the 200 pounders like they did last year lol.  Do you have a cutting plan?



yeah cut down on how much i eat and run like a mother fooker.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)

*Squat Asst 10/28*

*Front Squats*
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x1
245x1
275x1 _pr_

*Goodmornings*
95x3
135x3
155x3
195x3 _pr_

*Leg Ext*
70x12
45x20, 15

*BB Shrugs*
265x8, 4, 6

*BB Curls*
45x5
85x5, 5, 5

*Hanging leg raise*
8, 8, 8, 8



The front squat pr was a grinder.  

The GMs are up 5 pounds.

The shrug reps are all over the place because I was playing with different grips.

Bw is 181 today.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn, nice front squat.


----------



## nadirmg (Oct 29, 2008)

Agreed.  Front squats and good mornings are looking very good.


----------



## Rubes11 (Oct 29, 2008)

very nice front squat.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2008)

HeavyBomber said:


> Damn, nice front squat.





nadirmg said:


> Agreed.  Front squats and good mornings are looking very good.





Rubes11 said:


> very nice front squat.



Thanks guys.  These front squats are helping me a lot with my squatting depth.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 29, 2008)

275 fronts!
brutal


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 30, 2008)

*ME Bench 10/30*

*BB BENCH PRESS*
45x15, 15
95x6
135x3
185x2
225x1
260xFAIL
255xFAIL
225x4+1spot _pr_
205x9 _pr_

*TATE PRESS*
45x7, 7, 7

*PUSH JERK*
135x5
185x3 _pr_



I got in a argument this morning that pissed me off, than I forgot my mp3 player so I couldnt get in the zone with all that going on.  I was close to getting that 260, about 5 more inches and I would have got it.

I wasnt even suposed to do push jerks but fuck it the bench fucked up my hole day.


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2008)

nice front squat!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice everything 

Good Mornings are also pretty sick, man!


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2008)

good work regardless, you still hit some PR's.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> nice front squat!





Gazhole said:


> Nice everything
> 
> Good Mornings are also pretty sick, man!





fufu said:


> good work regardless, you still hit some PR's.



Thanks bros.  I think I burnt my self hard that week from hitting so many low rep prs.  I'm hitting some vary light DE days this week.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 3, 2008)

*ME Squat 10/31*

*Back Squats*
135x3
185x3
225x1
275x1
315x1
325x1 _pr_
295x1

*Power Clean*
95x3
135x3
185xdrop
185x1
205x1

*One Arm DB Rows*
100x7, 7 
100x7, 7 _pr_

*Hammer Curls*
40x10, 10, 10

*Decline rotations*
10x20, 12


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 3, 2008)

*DE Bench 11/3*

*Speed Bench*
45x15, 15
95x3, 3, 3
115x3, 3, 3
135x3, 3, 3

*Flat DB Bench*
30x50

*Bent Rear Delt Raise*
20x10, 10 

*Front Raise*
30x10, 10

*Face Pulls*
40x10, 10, 10

*Decline Situps *
BWx50


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 3, 2008)

good job on the squats


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 4, 2008)

*DE Deads 11/4*

*Clean Pulls*
135x2
175x2
185x2
205x2
225x2

*Goodmornings*
95x12
115x12
135x12

*Leg Ext*
50x25, 25

*Uni Leg Curls*
25x12, 12
25x12, 12

*Shrugs*
245x12, 12, 12

*BB Curls*
75x12, 12, 8

*Standing Ab Work*



Body weight is 185, this is the heaviest ive ever been.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2008)

*ME Bench 11/5*

*BB Bench Press*
45x15, 15
95x6
135x3
185x2
205x2
235x3, 3 _pr_

*Partial Press (Low End)*
215x5, 5, 3

*BB Bent Rows*
95x5
155x8, 8, 8 _Pr_

*Skull Crushers*
100x4, 2 _pr_

*Tate Press*
50x5, 5 _pr_

*Decline Situps*
70x5, 5, 5

*DB Snatch*
70x12



I hit the tris hard today.  

Ive been eating 5000cals since mon.  Its a fukin chore to eat this much I'm sick of bulking.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)

*ME Deads 11/7*

*5in Platform Deads*
135x3
205x3
255x3
295x3 _pr_
305x3 _pr_

*Hypers*
10, 10, 10

*Uni leg curls*
30x10, 10
30x10, 10

*DB Rows (supported)*
60x10, 10
60x10, 10

*BB Curls*
45x5
95x5, 5, 5

*Hang Leg Raise*
5, 5, 5, 5




My last pr for platform deads was 275x3, that was a long time ago.

I went pretty light on the rest of the stuff because I'm still sore from Tuesday.

Body weight was 186 today.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 8, 2008)

lookin strong and looks like your putting on that weight that you wanted keep on workin hard


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 10, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> lookin strong and looks like your putting on that weight that you wanted keep on workin hard



Thanks Rubs.  Starting today I'm taking a short term break from dieting hard.  Ive been working a lot and its hard to get 4000-5000 cals with long days.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bench Asst 11/10*

*Standing BB Military Press*
45x8
95x5
115x3
135x10_pr_
135x9, 8

*BB Bent Rows*
95x5
175x4, 4, 4 _pr_

*Dips*
+10x10, 10, 10

*Wide Grip Pull Ups*
+10x5, 5, 5

*JM Press*
35x10, 10, 10


I tried the wrist wraps today.  I think they help keeping your wrist steady.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 10, 2008)

looking good JH.
I agree about the wrist wraps, I use them for all my presses.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 11, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> looking good JH.
> I agree about the wrist wraps, I use them for all my presses.



thanks luc, im going to go for a nice pr on thur and those will help.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 11, 2008)

*Dead Asst 11/11*

*Dead Cleans*
135x3
185x2
205x1
220xfail

*Front Squats*
135x5
185x3
245x2, 2, 2

*Hammer Strength Deads*
225x10
315x4, 10, 8

*Leg Ext*
90x10, 10, 10


I had to make today quick.

I sux at cleans I cant break in to the 225 zone.

Ive been wanting to try the hammer deads.  The machine has a unnatural feel, I had to stop early the first set.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2008)

*ME Bench 11/13*

*Bench Press*
45x15, 15
95x6
135x3
205x2
225x1
245x3 _pr_
250x2 _pr_

*Reverse Grip Bench Press*
95x7
135x7, 7, 7

*Tate Press*
50x7, 7

*Skull Crushers*
90x7, 7

*Hang Cleans*
95x7, 7, 7, 7

*Face Pulls*
80x15, 15, 15

*Standing AB Pulldowns*
60x30, 30, 30


I had a pre work out drink and I think it helped a lot with focus.  

I was surprised about the bench, I originally was going to try 245 for a double but the first 2 came up easy so I went for the triple and got it.  On the 250 set the first one came up nice and the second rep was a grinder.

That was my first time trying the reverse grip.  135 was way too easy ill increase the weight a good amount next time.

I think the wrist wraps helped alot today.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats on the PR! 

Really good workout, i havent done facepulls in a long time.

What you use equipment-wise to do them?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Congrats on the PR!
> 
> Really good workout, i havent done facepulls in a long time.
> 
> What you use equipment-wise to do them?



I just use the rope and adjust the cable pulley for my height, its a pretty good movement.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

*ME Squat 11/14*

*Box Squat* _(1in Above Parallel)_
45x15
135x6
205x3
225x3
275x3
335x5
355x5 _pr_
365x3 _pr_

*Uni Leg Curls*
35x7, 7, 7, 7

*DB SLDL*
100x7, 7, 7

*DB Rows Unsupported* _(Straps Used)_
100x7, 7, 7, 7

*Hammer Curls*
25x20,  20,  20

*Planks*
+35x2 sets _total time=2min_


Nice work out today.  The rows where way easier with the straps, I guess cuz I didn't have to put some much effort in the grip I could just focus on the lift.  Usually I try not to use them but my hands were so sweaty I didn't want to fail the lift because of the grip

The weighted planks were a first and ill defiantly be doing those again.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 17, 2008)

*DE Bench 11/17*

*Speed Bench*
45x15, 15
95x3
115x3, 3, 3
115x3, 3, 3
135x3, 3, 3

*Flat DB Bench*
40x25, 25

*Skull Crushers*
50x15, 15, 15, 15

*Rear Delt Raise*
25x12, 12

*Front Raise*
35x12, 12

*Face Pulls*
90x10, 10, 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
6, 6, 6, 6



Pretty boring session


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 18, 2008)

*ME Squat 11/18*

*Box Squats* _(1in Above Parallel)_
45x15
135x6
225x3
275x3
315x1
365x1
385x1 _pr_

*Uni Leg Curls*
50x5, 5 _pr_
50x5, 5

*DB SLDL*
110x5, 5, 5 _pr_

*DB Rows Unsupported* _(Straps Used)_
110x5, 5 _pr_
110x5, 5

*BB Hammer Curls* _(Bar+40)_
14, 12, 8

*Planks*
+45x3 sets



This was an eventful work out.

The box squats where some what easy, I didn't want to over do it because my back was still sore from the last time I did these.  According to the format I'm following I'm supposed to do the same ME move 2 weeks in a row.

I didn't realize how much straps help with the DB rows 110 came up easy, I still didn't want to over do it.

Weighted planks are the shit.  I recommend any one who reads this to try them, they are not for the weak.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2008)

Shittonnes of PRs again 

Really nice, dude. You're kicking the shit out of this program.


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 3, 2008)

*ME Bench 11/20*

Bench Press
45x15, 15
135x3
185x3
225x1
245x1
255x1 pr
260x1 pr

Reverse Grip BP
95x7
155x7, 7, 7 pr

Tate Press
55x6, 3 pr

Skull Crushers
90x5, 3

Clean and Press
95x7, 7, 7

Face Pulls
80x10, 15, 15

Standing AB Pulldowns
70x20, 15, 10

I had a few other work outs i havent posted that i cant find


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 3, 2008)

*update*

I had to move out of my parents house so im in an odd situation.  Ive been trying to keep lifting westside but with the heavy weight and my diet suxing now, I keep getting bad back cramps when I go heavy on the deads and squats.  So Im going to change back to a mon, wed, fri split using p/rr/s for now.  Im thinking mon- horizontal push/pull, wed-legs, fri- vertical push/pull.  

Im also going to have to lower the cals because im not going to have the time or money to constantly stuff my face with healthy food.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's one thing about it,, eating healthy does take alot of food..

But you could get by with some low cost basics like rice & yams, and we usually shop the sales on chicken

Sorry to hear about your back


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

what the fuck dude. you been taking a huge ass cycle since we been gone r somethin. 

those numbers are awesome. 

and about using the straps. if you watch any strongman comps. they all use them. i like them because you can really con. on the muscle. there are plenty of ways to get the hand strength, but you cant get a big back without the big weights.

i see you are going thru some changes agian. you will come out alright. from what we have seen here on the board, it seems like you are pretty head strong, and at least you never give up the iron in hard times. i think that is good.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 8, 2008)

Where you at JH?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah man where are ya?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats up every one?.... I haven’t touched a weight for about 4-5 weeks.  But I’m getting back in the game again.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2009)

*BENCH PRESS*
_WARMUPS_
185X12
225X3
205X4

*SUMO DEADS*
_WARMUPS_
225X8
315X8

*SQUATS*
_WARMUPS_
185X5
225X4

*PUSH JERKS*
_WARMUPS_
135X3
155X3



Thats it... I took it easy.  Im gonna do some thing like this mon, wed, and fri all next week just to get used to things again.  After that ill go back to the same westside routine I was doing before.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 31, 2009)

nice to see ya back bud


----------

